# Wantable Intimates Subscription



## dbella (Aug 23, 2013)

I was just checking on my Wantable account and noticed they have now posted a quiz for an Intimates Box.  There's no information about it on the main page, but a quiz is available.  It asks about bra, soft bra, cami, tank, bottom, shoe and shapewear preferences.  Did anyone else notice this or think about giving it a try?

It's not for me personally, since I'm a really difficult fit in intimates and not willing to chance the sizing would work for me for something like that, but it's interesting to see them branch out some more.


----------



## amy005 (Aug 24, 2013)

This does seem really cool! I just took the quiz and love that this sub box has camis, lounge ware, socks, bras and panties rather then just socks or just panties. I was thinking of subbing to a panties box, but think this would be a lot better. Would be interested in seeing what people receive when they start sending stuff out. I was really impressed with my make up box from Wantable. It was spot on!


----------



## SamhopeM (Aug 24, 2013)

I got an email about it today. Ubfortunately, I am plus sized so none of the stuff would fit me but it does sound like an awesome box!


----------



## KayEss (Aug 24, 2013)

I wish they'd have an an introductory coupon code for this one! Oh, well, I'll probably sub in October assuming the reviews are good. I love that they have shapewear, tights/leggings, and loungewear!


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm pretty tired right now, so I read the thread title as "Wanted Inmates Subscription." I was a little concerned for just a second. Lol


----------



## SamhopeM (Aug 24, 2013)

> I'm pretty tired right now, so I read the thread title as "Wanted Inmates Subscription." I was a little concerned for just a second. Lol


 LMAO


----------



## SamhopeM (Aug 24, 2013)

Since they said on the email I received from them that they would respond to all emails they received I emailed to ask if they're going to be expanding into plus sizes. Well, I got a response in less than an hour! They said that this is their beta box so they are only offering limited sizes but they will be sending out a survey to guage interest in other sizes. I'm pretty excited about that.


----------



## amygab1126 (Aug 24, 2013)

That looks interesting! I took the quiz just to see how it would go. It seems pretty heavily customized, so if they really stick to it, that's awesome. I haven't subscribed to Wantable so far only because I have so much makeup stockpiled here, but I think they seem like a really great company. As a cam model, I can never get too much "intimate apparel" (and can easily sell the stuff I don't love). I'm keeping an eye on this for sure!


----------



## amygab1126 (Aug 24, 2013)

I do wonder about the sizing. It's good they ask height and weight to really get an idea of size, because I can be a small in some brands and a large in others, so I hate having to pick between S, M, and L. I do think it'll take some really close attention to profiles on their part to get this right.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on this, it looks really cool.  I am also different sizes in different brands so it does seem a bit risky.  I am really impressed that they asked about height (I am very tall), I think that alone may sell me on a one time box to try out.  I always worry buying online about items being too short, I love that they take it into account.


----------



## BexDev (Aug 24, 2013)

Welp.  I gave in and gave it a whirl.  Guess we'll see what happens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dbella (Aug 25, 2013)

I may go ahead and give it a try, even with my sizing being unusual (very tall, short waisted and big boobs), because if Wantable has the same policy with this sub as they do with their others (love it or return it for a full refund) it's a pretty safe risk.  I'd momentarily forgotten about that policy.  Just one of the reasons I love Wantable so much.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow, it looks like September sold out already. Glad I signed up and now extra grateful for the early heads up. I have no idea when Wantable generally ships things or if its at the same time for everyone each month. Already excited, and I have no idea how I am going to wait =)


----------



## dbella (Aug 25, 2013)

They ship based on when you order instead of other boxes that ship everyone's at the same time. I got my August box three days after I ordered


----------



## AngieN (Aug 26, 2013)

There are discounts out there. I had one to share with my readers for 20% off. (Now expired)

I ordered last week and my box should be here by September 2 per the order confirmation. Can't wait to check this one out.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 29, 2013)

I got a shipping notice. Looks like it is coming from Wisconsin too, so I am thinking maybe Tuesday, Wednesday latest to get to me in Michigan.  Can't wait to see what it's like!


----------



## annifer (Aug 30, 2013)

> I got a shipping notice. Looks like it is coming from Wisconsin too, so I am thinking maybe Tuesday, Wednesday latest to get to me in Michigan.Â  Can't wait to see what it's like!


 I got one yesterday too and I'm also in Michigan!


----------



## BexDev (Aug 31, 2013)

So I got my box today...aaaand I'm not thrilled.  I mean it's not terrible, but it's just...boring.  






I got a pink seamless shelf bra kind of thing, a teal cami, a pair of black shaper shorts, and a roll of double-sided tape.
Oh well, took a gamble and tried it out, but I don't think I'll be subscribing to this one.  Hope the rest of you get some better goodies!


----------



## SamhopeM (Aug 31, 2013)

Aww, you can always send it back. It's too bad it was't great. I couldn't get it cause they didn't have my sizes but I would have been pretty disappointed.


----------



## dbella (Aug 31, 2013)

I agree. That really is pretty boring and the roll of tape is especially meh.  I just got my September makeup box and there were some disappointments in it as well.  I posted about it on the September Wantable thread.  Boo.


----------



## BexDev (Sep 1, 2013)

It's all stuff I guess I'll use...with the exception of the tape - since dresses that I have to worry about a nip slip aren't really in my wardrobe 




...so yeah I think that annoyed me more than anything else.  In retrospect, I'm not quite sure what I expected from this box (diamond encrusted bra anyone?).  I've never tried any of the other wantable subs before and I've heard great things so I guess that's why I was hoping for something better.


----------



## Yeti (Sep 1, 2013)

> It's all stuff I guess I'll use...with the exception of the tape - since dresses that I have to worry about a nip slip aren't really in my wardrobeÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...so yeah I think that annoyed me more than anything else. Â In retrospect, I'm not quite sure what I expected from this box (diamond encrusted bra anyone?). Â I've never tried any of the other wantable subs before and I've heard great things so I guess that's why I was hoping for something better.


 Well, maybe not diamond encrusted at this price point, but cubic zirconia would be nice =D. Sorry you didn't get a more exciting variety, I think I was expecting more day to day stuff and loungewear. The first two items sound pretty cool though. It will be interesting to see what kind of variety there is from box to box.


----------



## Yeti (Sep 3, 2013)

I got mine today!  I am actually pretty happy with it.  It's definitely not what I expected.  I don't think I will subscribe, as for practical use items I would mostly want to pick out my own stuff.  I can see picking up a box as an occasional treat though.

I received absurdly adorable pink poodle socks, warm grey textured tights that I think will be perfect for fall, a 'one size' green/blue camisole (kind of meh, it's very thin and tight) and a crazy but fun red tank top with a silver leaf on it.  It makes me think of a superhero costume.  Like the flash or something. 


Spoiler


----------



## BexDev (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got mine today!  I am actually pretty happy with it.  It's definitely not what I expected.  I don't think I will subscribe, as for practical use items I would mostly want to pick out my own stuff.  I can see picking up a box as an occasional treat though.

I received absurdly adorable pink poodle socks, warm grey textured tights that I think will be perfect for fall, a 'one size' green/blue camisole (kind of meh, it's very thin and tight) and a crazy but fun red tank top with a silver leaf on it.  It makes me think of a superhero costume.  Like the flash or something. 


Spoiler








 
That red tank is adorable!  My inner superhero would've been slightly less bummed had I received that!


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got mine today!  I am actually pretty happy with it.  It's definitely not what I expected.  I don't think I will subscribe, as for practical use items I would mostly want to pick out my own stuff.  I can see picking up a box as an occasional treat though.

I received absurdly adorable pink poodle socks, warm grey textured tights that I think will be perfect for fall, a 'one size' green/blue camisole (kind of meh, it's very thin and tight) and a crazy but fun red tank top with a silver leaf on it.  It makes me think of a superhero costume.  Like the flash or something. 


Spoiler








 I love the socks!


----------



## dbella (Sep 4, 2013)

That red tank is cute!


----------



## JaclynO (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello ladies! We wanted to give you a little bit of information regarding future communication with us on the MUT threads. You may know that advertisers pay to sponsor and engage with customers on platforms like Makeup Talk, and we think it's a great way to stay in touch, but we've decided as a company to engage with our amazing fans through email and social media going forward.

Many of you have had questions answered directly in the MUT threads, and we wanted to make sure you know you can still reach us anytime! Please feel free to post to our Facebook wall or email us at [email protected], anytime, and we will get back to you ASAP. We have an amazing customer service team, and they're here to help!

We have a bit more time to talk on here, so if you have any questions, I'll try to answer them ASAP too. Thanks so much for being our fans and giving us invaluable feedback over the past year. We're excited to continue the conversation and expand into even more Wantable box categories together!

You can read more on our blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> https://www.wantable.com/blog/2013/9/6/new-information-for-mut-members

Jaclyn &amp; Team Wantable


----------



## JaclynO (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey guys!

Unfortunately, we can't post on here as often as we'd like, but I wanted to reach out to you guys and offer you the option to email me at [email protected] so I can help with all of the issue you guys have been posting about! I also wanted to let you know what's going on with our Makeup Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So, at Wantable, our #1 goal is customer satisfaction. We received a lot of feedback from customers that they wanted to see new and exciting brands with a higher price point. We brought those in (such as DEX and Girlactik), but then felt that we may need to lower the number of items in each box to make room for these new brands. Thatâ€™s why we decided to decrease the number to 3-4 products per makeup box.

After much deliberation and helpful feedback from our customers, we decided to reverse this decision and go back to 4-5 items per makeup box. It will be more difficult, but like the great Tim Gunn says, we'll "make it work!" Thank you to everyone who took the time to email or contact us via social media. Please feel free to reach out to us at [email protected] if you have any further questions, comments, or concerns. Weâ€™d love to chat! 

So, bottom line, is we're back! 4 to 5 brand name items, AND new brands like DEX (Lady Gaga's a fan!), Starlooks, Girlactik, and ncLA polishes, which Beyonce wore in her Pepsi superbowl commercials! 

Please please email us if they're is anything we can do to make you a happy or happier customer. Thanks!

(I'll be posting this on all threads about us, hoping they won't get removed!)


----------



## messylaughter (Dec 3, 2013)

I just ordered this one during their Cyber Monday special! pretty excited!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 4, 2013)

> I just ordered this one during their Cyber Monday special! pretty excited!!Â


 Last month was my first month and it was great! I hope you love it as much as I did! I seriously can't wait to get my December box!!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 4, 2013)

Sorry to revive this since it's a pretty old thread... Does nobody subscribe to this or something? Lol. I can't find any newer ones or monthly spoiler threads... There are some for the makeup version, but not the intimates.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry to revive this since it's a pretty old thread... Does nobody subscribe to this or something? Lol. I can't find any newer ones or monthly spoiler threads... There are some for the makeup version, but not the intimates.
I bought one box back in October for blog review, and then canceled. I liked what I got, but I don't need any more clothes right now.


----------



## Sherr (Dec 5, 2013)

I ordered their Cyber special and am looking forward to seeing what I receive.  I think this is the only thread for W-I.


----------



## subbox (Dec 5, 2013)

I ordered the Cyber Special as well. Will be getting my box today. 

I'll post pictures as soon as I do.


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 5, 2013)

I signed up one month too early. Lol. Couldn't get the cyber Monday deal. :-( But regardless, I'm excited to get my December box. November was awesome for me! Can't wait to see what you guys get! Mine won't ship till around the 7th.


----------



## subbox (Dec 5, 2013)

I received: 

1) Steve Madden Sleepy Shorts Print Mania  : $30

2) Montella Hi-Cut Brief Deep Blue : $28

3) Luster Bralette Black : $38

4) Two-tone Ragian Hooded Sweatshirt Baby Blue/Navy Blue : $38

I wasn't particularly excited with what I got this month. Is a sweatshirt even supposed to be an intimate?? 

Considering the fact that I did pay only $18 for this box, I'm going to keep it.  (Got it during the Cyber Monday deal). I will see what next month's haul is like and decide whether to keep subscribing.


----------



## subbox (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## amy005 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *subbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received: 

1) Steve Madden Sleepy Shorts Print Mania  : $30

2) Montella Hi-Cut Brief Deep Blue : $28

3) Luster Bralette Black : $38

4) Two-tone Ragian Hooded Sweatshirt Baby Blue/Navy Blue : $38

I wasn't particularly excited with what I got this month. Is a sweatshirt even supposed to be an intimate?? 

Considering the fact that I did pay only $18 for this box, I'm going to keep it.  (Got it during the Cyber Monday deal). I will see what next month's haul is like and decide whether to keep subscribing. 
That seems like a great box! I guess the sweatshirt is probably more lounge wear but I think I'd be happy getting that!


----------



## OiiO (Dec 5, 2013)

You got an awesome box! I decided to use my credits to grab one, too, after seeing your items, in hopes of getting that sweatshirt and soft bra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Dec 5, 2013)

I subbed this month too! So excited, though I shipped it to my mom's house so I'm not going to get to see what's in it until the 17th or so when I go home for Christmas. (ughhhhhhh why did I do that to myself???) I would be okay with a sweatshirt as long as it's super soft and fits well!


----------



## subbox (Dec 5, 2013)

Great! I hope you do get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm liking the sweatshirt much more than I initially I did! It is pretty soft and I'm sure I'll get some good use out of it.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 5, 2013)

> Great! I hope you do get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I'm liking the sweatshirt much more than I initially I did! It is pretty soft and I'm sure I'll get some good use out of it.Â


 How do those shorts fit? I could really use some sleep shorts and I think I "loved" loungewear so maybe I will get them? Thanks for sharing pics by the way!!


----------



## subbox (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *subbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Great! I hope you do get them




 

I'm liking the sweatshirt much more than I initially I did! It is pretty soft and I'm sure I'll get some good use out of it. 
How do those shorts fit? I could really use some sleep shorts and I think I "loved" loungewear so maybe I will get them? Thanks for sharing pics by the way!! The shorts seemed pretty big visually, but they actually fit well once I tried them on, and the waistband is quite flexible. 

I think loungewear was the only product I "loved" this month because I really needed some. Will try some different stuff next month.


----------



## Sherr (Dec 9, 2013)

So I haven't uploaded phone before, so bear with me.  I received purple (which I love) Steve Madden yoga pants, a very cute blue/white camisole, black stretchy lace hipsters, and grey tights.  It wasn't what I was expecting, because I peeked too much at other people's boxes, but I am happy with it.


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 9, 2013)

I love that tank top! Hope that's what I end up getting!! I also got those black hipsters last month. Considering they're lace, they're really stretchy and soft.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 9, 2013)

I so hope I got those yoga pants!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'd love to get some sweats/yoga pants, but I doubt I ever will. I'm not even 5 feet tall, so I think they'd all be way too long on me anyways!


----------



## ajkballard (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sherr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

So I haven't uploaded phone before, so bear with me.  I received purple (which I love) Steve Madden yoga pants, a very cute blue/white camisole, black stretchy lace hipsters, and grey tights.  It wasn't what I was expecting, because I peeked too much at other people's boxes, but I am happy with it.
I would LOVE this box!


----------



## Sherr (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks!  Gotta say, I am very pleased with my first box â€¦ and impressed with W-Intimates!  We're going to have a long relationship if this keeps up.


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 12, 2013)

Got my box today! I'm loving everything!!! This forum is being glitchy and I can't upload pics right now though. :-( I got Steve Madden sleep shirts, ozone socks, muk luks slipper socks, and cheeky undies. All are things I would have bought myself.  especially the slipper socks!


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 12, 2013)

I didn't realize there was a thread for this!  I signed up using the Cyber Monday code and received my first box super quick -- I got it on December 4. 

I liked it!  I received

- A pair of blue PACT Pointelle Ankle Socks (at first I though they were "momish" but now I think they're cute)

- 2 pairs of undies -- the black lace hipsters and the blue Montelle boyleg ones w/ lace on top that is posted earlier on this page

- Black thigh high Kix'ies 

I liked my box -- especially the thigh highs.  I'm crossing my fingers for Happy Socks next month, the Snow Day birchbox got me hooked on those. To me personally I wouldn't say the box was worth $36, but I have an open mind an am looking forward to next month!


----------



## aquaria527 (Dec 12, 2013)

I got an intimate box for the first time this month and im sort of meh. I got two panties (the one that was high waist which i HATE), a hoodie which is cute but nothing special (someone else posted a pic of it), and a pretty cute pair of pointelle socks. i'm too lazy to return it and have convinced myself to just use it. but the panties looked too big for me. i stated i was a medium and am wondering if i should have stuck to small (i normally wear american eagle underwear in medium, so maybe they run small since they are for tiny tween bodies). i only subscribed to this for the free box, so i'm a little torn about continuing. i do love the accessories box though.


----------



## messylaughter (Dec 12, 2013)

OMG those yoga pants look amazing, I was very happy with my December box and cannot wait till I get January's

I got 

Coobie Soft Bra

Muk-aluk - Slipper Socks

Bella Red Fleece Sweat Pants

and a pair of Pact Socks


----------



## QueenK76 (Dec 12, 2013)

I thought I'd be over wantables after the disappinting makeup box change but after seeing the December intimate box I had to try it out. Just placed a order! Hoping for mostly cute loungewear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngieN (Dec 13, 2013)

I was really, really happy with my October and November boxes...which I suppose was a good thing since two of the four items I received in my December box today were duplicates (Fleur't bralette and Coobie hipster). I'm really bummed about that. My box didn't include any of the spoilers, which happens sometimes. My other two items were a pair of hipsters ($9) and a cleavage cover in a sparkly raspberry color (not something I'd wear).

I placed an email into customer service to see if there was a mix-up. This is only the third month of the Intimates sub. I would hate to think we are receiving dupes already. 



 I am really glad they have a return policy.


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 13, 2013)

> I was really, really happy with my October and November boxes...which I suppose was a good thing since two of the four items I received in my December box today were duplicates (Fleur't bralette and Coobie hipster). I'm really bummed about that. My box didn't include any of the spoilers, which happens sometimes. My other two items were a pair of hipsters ($9) and a cleavage cover in a sparkly raspberry color (not something I'd wear). I placed an email into customer service to see if there was a mix-up. This is only the third month of the Intimates sub. I would hate to think we are receiving dupes already.Â :icon_sad: Â I am really glad they have a return policy.Â


 I'm happy to say that I think their customer service is really good. I had an issue with my shipping the first month and they got back to me really quickly and had contacted USPS to find out what was going on.


----------



## AngieN (Dec 13, 2013)

They were quick to respond. I'm not giving up on this one. I do love the brands and the value.


----------



## roskandy (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm super sad that I missed the cyber Monday promo! I would have totally signed up if I had known about it.

Now I feel hesitant to subscribe, since the deal was only last week. 

Does anyone know if there are often coupons or promos or was this a one-time thing?


----------



## Sherr (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roskandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm super sad that I missed the cyber Monday promo! I would have totally signed up if I had known about it.

Now I feel hesitant to subscribe, since the deal was only last week. 

Does anyone know if there are often coupons or promos or was this a one-time thing?
I think someone asked them that on Facebook (?) and they responded that usually only for Black Friday and Cyber Monday â€¦ but you never know, maybe they will change their mind and offer a special once again.


----------



## AngieN (Dec 17, 2013)

This month is the first I have seen discounts for Wantable, but watch their Facebook Page. I have seen a couple deals posted since Black Friday but they haven't been made public and it wasn't a coupon code. You had to click through the link they shared on FB to receive the discount. I don't see any still up there now. 

https://www.facebook.com/Wantableco


----------



## ajkballard (Dec 17, 2013)

I love my box! Amazing! Can't wait for next month!


----------



## Babs28 (Dec 17, 2013)

I am on my 2nd Intimates box.  The first one was just meh so I figured I would give them another try and the second one was really horrible.  I'm sending that one back and canceling.

In the first box I received a plain white tank top with a bra shelf, a pair of boot socks in brown/orange, The MukLuk slippers in red and a pair of black lace hipster/thong panties in a Small which were way too small on me and I am a size 0.  I sent an email about the panties and basically received an argument about how I didn't answer the size quiz correctly.  Small panties are usually a bit big on me.  

In my 2nd box, I received the same pair of MukLuk slippers in black, Pact ankle socks in this pink/salmon color (that I don't have anything to match), blue striped boy short panties in an ExtraLarge and an odd Betsey Johnson lingerie piece (with no matching panties). The box is horrible.  I almost feel like the XL panties are retribution for saying something about the small panties last month.  The panties are HUGE. I could fit them on over my jeans and they were still too big. 

I love everyone else's boxes.  I would have loved to receive one of those.  But socks in each box, slippers in each box and panties in each box?  Where is the variety?  I filled out the preference quiz so they have plenty of my likes (like yoga pants and loungewear, etc).  I feel like my box is the rejects and the leftovers.  

I'm just so disappointed.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Dec 18, 2013)

I finally got to open my Wantable Intimates box yesterday and I was super bummed about what I got. If Wantable asked me to show them what I didn't want, I would have likely picked out my items. One or two of them with the rest being items I wanted would be okay, but I know I won't be wearing any of them. A tank top and a cami, both in nice colors but neither had a shelf bra and both were incredibly sheer (too sheer to wear a bra under either), so they aren't really wearable for me. The blue hoodie with navy sleeves, a little too sporty for my tastes and the fabric is kind of scratchy. Then the Kix'ies thigh highs, which I assume I got because I "liked" hosiery, but I wouldn't be able to wear them except as lingerie. I'm returning this one and taking tanks/camis/hosiery off my "like" list since I guess I am too picky about those items. Would have loved slipper socks, yoga pants, shorts, tights, or a soft bra, so here's to hoping next month is better.


----------



## Tinystally (Dec 18, 2013)

I looooove those shorts. I got my first box in December with their cyber Monday deal and I loved it so much I ordered a second December box (using my credits) I hope I get those shorts! I got two pairs of undies, pj pants and those thigh high stockings. Loved it! I changed my profile to get totally different items the next box. Also got the holiday box for free during a special they were having. Wantable is a win for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Dec 18, 2013)

I just received my box today and I love love it! I received the Steve Madden Yoga pant, a blue tank top (pact), Muks slipper socks, and a blue pair of socks. I generally wear a small in yoga wear but they felt slightly big which is fine for me. Loving this sub!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 19, 2013)

> I looooove those shorts. I got my first box in December with their cyber Monday deal and I loved it so much I ordered a second December box (using my credits) I hope I get those shorts! I got two pairs of undies, pj pants and those thigh high stockings. Loved it! I changed my profile to get totally different items the next box. Also got the holiday box for free during a special they were having. Wantable is a win for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 How do you order a second box? I am returning my first and would love to give it a second try without waiting for January!


----------



## Tinystally (Dec 19, 2013)

I went through the quiz again and after it will say "Buy an additional December Intimates Box" between all the other stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Dec 19, 2013)

> I went through the quiz again and after it will say "Buy an additionalÂ December Intimates Box " between all the other stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Thank you!!


----------



## QueenK76 (Dec 19, 2013)

got my first box today and i'm very impressed (vs. their makeup box..sigh) I got:

PACT Racerback Tank $36.00
Fleur't Bralet in Nude $34.00
OnGossamer Bralet in Champagne $38.00
Coobie Soft Bra $22.00
So I paid 40 bucks for $130.00 worth of cute loungewear. LOVE!


----------



## Tinystally (Dec 19, 2013)

The first box shipped and got to me super fast. I ordered my second box and it's taking much longer. Kinda bummed because I was hoping to have it right away! lol Even my replacement item from my holiday box shipped before my second box and it was ordered after that. Hmmm. Im so impatient.


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm finally able to upload pics! This is my December box. Loved everything except the sock pattern. It wasn't my favorite, but they'll get used regardless! The slipper socks are my new go to. I recommend them to anyone!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 25, 2013)

> I'm finally able to upload pics! This is my December box. Loved everything except the sock pattern. It wasn't my favorite, but they'll get used regardless! The slipper socks are my new go to. I recommend them to anyone!


 Awesome! The cool thing about the socks is that they are kinda out of sight unless you just wear them around the house. If they are in boots all day or something you won't even be able to see them. The shorts you got are really cute!


----------



## ajkballard (Dec 27, 2013)

I was so excited for my January box, until I received two identical items as in my December box and one item from my dislikes. I have contacted customer service, we shall see what happens.


----------



## AngieN (Dec 28, 2013)

What a bummer, @ajkballard. I emailed about the dupes I received in December and they replaced with them with different dupes. 



 I didn't bother emailing a second time. If January's box doesn't blow it out of the water, I think I'm going to put this one on hold for awhile and replace it with another on my list. I sooo loved the first two boxes but if I wanted dupes of the featured items, I would go buy them. That's kind of the subscription box way: *discover new stuff*, go buy more.


----------



## Sherr (Jan 2, 2014)

I just got my W-I notification of shipping.  Anyone else?


----------



## roskandy (Jan 2, 2014)

Wee. I bit the bullet and ordered one which came last week (super fast shippi g!!). I got 2 black cheeky/thong lace panties, the Betsey Johnson black and white houndstooth sleep shorts and a pair of black shapewear shorts. The sleep shorts are super comfy and cute and I love Betsey Johnson stuff! I was a little disappointed that I got two black panties (slightly diff styles but almost identical) but honestly my black underwear gets the most wear, haha. The shapewear isnt the most useful but I can wear it under shorter dresses in the spring and summer. Not a terrible box. I was realllyyyy hoping for leggings, tights, and really wanted the slipper socks but oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> though if anyone wants to trsde me for anything~~??? Sz 7 shoe! Alsp, does anyone else have the issue w shapewear where it rolls up your thighs? Or is it just the way I'm shaped? Ive had this problem with every pair of short and tight shorts that ive owned, regardless of brand.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 3, 2014)

Loving my Intimates box this month!  I got:

- Happy Socks Pink/Grey argyle Knee Highs

- PACT teal cami with white lace trim

- Wantable brand dark grey cami

- Wantable brand cable knit footless fleece tights

I am OBSESSED with Happy Socks and when I signed up for this sub I was crossing my fingers for them -- so woo hoo!  Great psychic abilities, Wantable.  The PACT cami is super cute and the color is so unique and pretty, I definitely don't have that shade in my wardrobe. I didn't even realize Wantable had their own branded items.  The dark grey cami is nice yet doesn't seem like anything special, but the fleece footless tights are amazing -- so cozy and warm, I really haven't seen anything like them so this was a great pick for me.  And yes I immediately took off my pants and put them on. LOL

This is only my second box after the Cyber Monday BOGO promo.  I was hoping I wouldn't be so impressed so I could ditch it after month 2, but now I'm thinking Wantable will be my little monthly splurge.  My favorite part is how customizable it is -- I got 2 pairs of panties the first month and decided I'm good on panties for awhile, so I was able to switch it up and ask for no more panties.  I'm definitely sticking around for future boxes, but my wallet is asking me to "skip" February.  We'll see who wins, my wallet or my desires.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lfin12 (Jan 3, 2014)

My box came today and i'm so thrilled!  This was my second month and I could not be any happier!  

I got Q-T intimates Lace Band Tummy Control Long Leg in black

St. Eve Seamless boyshort in pink stripe

Steve Madden sleepy shorts in pink mania

Happy Socks/knee high in grey with a pink and purple pattern

Total value of $75!  Not bad for my BOGO month!


----------



## ajkballard (Jan 3, 2014)

My three replacement items for the two duplicate and dislike items! Very impressed!


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 3, 2014)

That Tshirt is so cute!!!


----------



## JenMiele78 (Jan 4, 2014)

I got that Betsy Johnson sleep shirt and love it!  =)


----------



## centaur74 (Jan 5, 2014)

Loved my first intimates box. I got the maroon/white tall Muk Luk slipper socks (love slipper socks!), pink stripe Steve Madden sleep shorts, red Wantable brand reversible cami and Wantable brand gray textured fleece-lined footless tights. I was naughty and ordered a second January box that should be here next week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 10, 2014)

Got my January box!







Front of the shirt.



Back of the shirt.



Pretty pleased overall! I would have preferred one pair of socks, but they'll surely get used! Knee highs are always great with boots.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 11, 2014)

I guess I'm a lucky subscriber because I've loved everything in my last three boxes! I've gotten the Kix'ies thigh highs twice but I wanted hosiery. Different, fun prints and they really are wearable under a dress for work. I'm an attorney in a very conservative office and they looked very cute under a charcoal sweaterdress (argyle print, this month they were tone on tone dots). I've also gotten cute socks, camis, tanks (both of which I assumed were meant to be intimates, as in not basics to layer/dress up), lace thongs and boy shorts, sleep shorts/ boxers, yoga pants and a hoodie (which I have worn when lounging around the house; nothing I would wear out since I'm a dress up all the time kind of girl, but then again, I didn't sub for fashion pieces but for intimates/loungewear. I just remind myselfof what I'm supposed to be expecting that way I better appreciate what I receive). So far sizing has been spot on but my sister said she got all the wrong sizes this month. But she also fancies herself a few sizes smaller than she is, so I could easily see that happening. But I know of others who have gotten wildly incorrect sizes so I know it happens. But it looks like they make up for their mistakes, so that's reassuring. I at one point was up to 12 monthly beauty/lifestyle/fashion subs and have gotten it down to 6. This was one of my keepers, along with Julep, Pop Sugar, Elizabeth &amp; Clarke, your bijoux box, and ipsy. So for now I'm a happy continuing Wantables Intimates subber!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 11, 2014)

> Wee. I bit the bullet and ordered one which came last week (super fast shippi g!!). I got 2 black cheeky/thong lace panties, the Betsey Johnson black and white houndstooth sleep shorts and a pair of black shapewear shorts. The sleep shorts are super comfy and cute and I love Betsey Johnson stuff! I was a little disappointed that I got two black panties (slightly diff styles but almost identical) but honestly my black underwear gets the most wear, haha. The shapewear isnt the most useful but I can wear it under shorter dresses in the spring and summer. Not a terrible box. I was realllyyyy hoping for leggings, tights, and really wanted the slipper socks but oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> though if anyone wants to trsde me for anything~~??? Sz 7 shoe! Alsp, does anyone else have the issue w shapewear where it rolls up your thighs? Or is it just the way I'm shaped? Ive had this problem with every pair of short and tight shorts that ive owned, regardless of brand.


 I stick with Spanx. No rolling issues at all. Pricey but oh so worth it.


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 11, 2014)

I got my 3rd box from wantables today.  I REALLY want to like them.  I love everyone else's' boxes.  I think I received a returned box.  The box itself is clearly a returned box.  Label ripped off, two UPS labels on top of each other, writing on the box, I'm just wondering about the contents.  

For those of you who received the Wantables black cami, was there a white tag in the back and tags on the cami?  There are remnants of one in mine and part of the plastic tag holder that usually on a price tag. I'm wondering if Wantables cut it off or if the previous receiver did.

I received a sleep mask?!?!?!  HUH?!  That's in perfect shape, I also received Pact tights that were opened.  I got a Steve Madden purple sleep shirt which I like but it was in a ball in the box - not sorta folded because it got jumbled in shipping but in a ball!!!.

Ughhhh, Wantables Intimates, I want to love you!!!  I love their make up box and have not had a single issue with them but the intimates box continues to disappoint me.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 11, 2014)

> I got my 3rd box from wantables today. Â I REALLY want to like them. Â I love everyone else's' boxes. Â I think I received a returned box. Â The box itself is clearly a returned box. Â Label ripped off, two UPS labels on top of each other, writing on the box, I'm just wondering about the contents. Â  For those of you who received the Wantables black cami, was there a white tag in the back and tags on the cami? Â There are remnants of one in mine and part of the plastic tag holder that usually on a price tag. I'm wondering if Wantables cut it off or if the previous receiver did. I received a sleep mask?!?!?! Â HUH?! Â That's in perfect shape, I also received Pact tights that were opened. Â I got a Steve Madden purple sleep shirt which I like but it was in a ball in the box - not sorta folded because it got jumbled in shipping but in a ball!!!. Ughhhh, Wantables Intimates, I want to love you!!! Â I love their make up box and have not had a single issue with them but the intimates box continues to disappoint me. Â :bawling:


 I got the wantable reversible cami and it had tags on it, but no inner tag (with size, washing instructions, etc. ).


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got the wantable reversible cami and it had tags on it, but no inner tag (with size, washing instructions, etc. ).
Thanks.  I'm pretty sure the tags were cut off by the person before me who had the box.


----------



## Sherr (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my 3rd box from wantables today.  I REALLY want to like them.  I love everyone else's' boxes.  I think I received a returned box.  The box itself is clearly a returned box.  Label ripped off, two UPS labels on top of each other, writing on the box, I'm just wondering about the contents.  

For those of you who received the Wantables black cami, was there a white tag in the back and tags on the cami?  There are remnants of one in mine and part of the plastic tag holder that usually on a price tag. I'm wondering if Wantables cut it off or if the previous receiver did.

I received a sleep mask?!?!?!  HUH?!  That's in perfect shape, I also received Pact tights that were opened.  I got a Steve Madden purple sleep shirt which I like but it was in a ball in the box - not sorta folded because it got jumbled in shipping but in a ball!!!.

Ughhhh, Wantables Intimates, I want to love you!!!  I love their make up box and have not had a single issue with them but the intimates box continues to disappoint me.  




Maybe you can post photos of what you received and, who knows, someone on this list will trade with you for something you would like?


----------



## roskandy (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks.  I'm pretty sure the tags were cut off by the person before me who had the box.
Oh, that's really sad!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't believe they didn't check and repackage the items before sending it out, regardless of whether or not it's a return. I'm sure they'd take it back and pay for a replacement.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I stick with Spanx. No rolling issues at all. Pricey but oh so worth it.

Thanks! I should try out their shorts. I don't necessarily need them, but I feel like they're nice to have for certain situations!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't "need" Spanx per se, but if I'm wearing a satin or otherwise bias cut gown that shows every ripple or dimple, then it sure does help create a smooth silhouette. Too much waist cinching emphasis in most shapewear for my preference since that's my smallest area (27), but my 37 hips are always game for some extra help. @Babs, it really does sound like they sent you a returned box. I'm disappointed to hear they did such a poor quality control job and just slapped a label on it and sent to you without checking. I'd be seriously PO'd. You should get not only a new box but a little something else for your trouble. That's at least the kind of thing I've heard they do in such situations. Worth a shot but still a PIA to have to send back and wait some more. At least they are fast about shipping. Decided I liked my Jan box so much I'm ordering a second (after majorly changing my preferences to avoid dupes). I'll keep everyone posted how this experiment works!


----------



## Sherr (Jan 16, 2014)

So, so happy with my box.  I was initially worried when I saw how small it was but the contents turned out to be just fabulous for me.  Sleep shirt (matches my yoga pants from last month), sleep shorts, and two pieces of shape wear (my first ever).

â€‹Let's see if I can upload a photo.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 16, 2014)

> So, so happy with my box. Â I was initially worried when I saw how small it was but the contents turned out to be just fabulous for me. Â Sleep shirt (matches my yoga pants from last month), sleep shorts, and two pieces of shape wear (my first ever). â€‹Let's see if IÂ can upload a photo.


 Love those sleep shorts! So cute! I've been seeing those for the last couple months and I'm patiently waiting for my turn to get them. Lol.


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 16, 2014)

My box will be here soon! Hopefully by Saturday and I am so excited! I will upload pics as soon as I receive it!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 16, 2014)

I've started ordering a second box each month but I change my quiz between orders. So far it's worked well and I had no duplicates. I think I may have a Wantables problem, though I cancelled the accessories after one box. On the fence about their beauty box. It was nice quality and all full size but included several Starlooks products. I could just sub to Starlooks directly for less if that's what I wanted. So I'm leaning toward dropping beauty, too. But I'll be keeping the intimates coming, lol!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 16, 2014)

> My box will be here soon! Hopefully by Saturday and I am so excited! I will upload pics as soon as I receive it!


 Their shipping is incredibly fast. I'm talking order on Mon and it arrive Thurs kind of fast.


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 16, 2014)

> Their shipping is incredibly fast. I'm talking order on Mon and it arrive Thurs kind of fast.


 I bet it beats my popsugar box and I just ordered it on Tuesday. Lol


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 17, 2014)

> I bet it beats my popsugar box and I just ordered it on Tuesday. Lol


 Oh I'll guarantee it beats your popsugar box! Mine has been in route since Jan 8 and FedEx finally gave an ETA today of next Tues, Jan 21. That's right, two full weeks to make it from CA to Vegas! My second Wantables of the month I ordered yesterday, it shipped today and is scheduled for delivery on Sat. To me that's proof it can be done MUCH faster than popsugar ever seems to manage. And it's one of the great things about all of the Wantables subs. They all arrive within days of buying.


----------



## Sherr (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Love those sleep shorts! So cute! I've been seeing those for the last couple months and I'm patiently waiting for my turn to get them. Lol.
I'm a big fan of the shorts too, but I guarantee you I won't be wearing them until the snow outside has melted away.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 17, 2014)

> I'm a big fan of the shorts too, but I guarantee you I won't be wearing them until the snow outsideÂ has melted away.


 I got Steve Madden sleep shorts a couple months ago and I'm in the same boat. I couldn't even bear trying them on. I tried them with leggings underneath. Lmao.


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 17, 2014)

My box was processed on Wednesday and I received it today! I loved it! I received a Kiby slip. A pink romper from Steve Madden, wantable racer tank and a cami!


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 17, 2014)

And the romper and slip but for some reason I can't upload the pics


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



My box was processed on Wednesday and I received it today! I loved it! I received a Kirby slip. A pink romper from Steve Madden, wantable racer tank and a cami!


Wow, I love that box!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 17, 2014)

> My box was processed on Wednesday and I received it today! I loved it! I received a Kirby slip. A pink romper from Steve Madden, wantable racer tank and a cami!


 The slip and romper are adorable!


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I could not believe that they fit so well! The romper looked big but when I tried it on it fit me in all the right places! I loved everyone's items this month so I am sooo tempted to order another box to see if I get some of those too. Lol I think I am addicted to this sub!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 17, 2014)

> I could not believe that they fit so well! The romper looked big but when I tried it on it fit me in all the right places! I loved everyone's items this month so I am sooo tempted to order another box to see if I get some of those too. Lol I think I am addicted to this sub!


 I did exactly that. I just updated my quiz to eliminate things I already got. Worked perfectly!


----------



## Sherr (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



My box was processed on Wednesday and I received it today! I loved it! I received a Kiby slip. A pink romper from Steve Madden, wantable racer tank and a cami!


That looks like a great box, congrats!  This is so much like getting what you want/like for Xmas instead of an ugly sweater.


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 18, 2014)

I so agree with that! When I first received this box, it was smaller than the first box I received but that just goes to show big things come in small packages! LoL


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 18, 2014)

I learned not to judge the contents by the size of the box thanks to this sub, lol! I do know when it's a slightly larger box I'm getting hosiery since those packages are usually larger and don't fold for packing. But I love hosiery so that's a good thing


----------



## lala27 (Jan 25, 2014)

- pact tights: hmm... not sure what to wear with these, I might have to get something to match these with.

- Ahhh seamless leisure bra in mint green: I like the color, it's comfy.

- stripe bandeau from wantable: This is a one size fits all, I was worried it wouldn't fit my petite body but it stays up nicely &amp; is comfortable.

- a slip from Kiby's: Cute, I'll probably wear it to bed in the summer

- bronze makeup bag was something extra they threw in because they charged me twice (but immediately canceled). I don't need another makeup bag, have so many.  I like the color though.


----------



## JenMiele78 (Jan 25, 2014)

My Second January Wantable Intimates Box contained ~

Muk Luks Shea Infused Socks

Steve Madden Purple Yoga Pants

Happy Socks 1 Pair

Blue Cami from Pact

Loved all the items!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 26, 2014)

> - pact tights:Â hmm... not sure what to wear with these, I might have to get something to match these with. - Ahhh seamless leisure bra in mint green: I like the color, it's comfy. -Â stripe bandeau from wantable: This is a one size fitsÂ all, I was worried it wouldn't fit my petite body but it stays up nicely &amp; is comfortable. - a slip from Kiby's: Cute, I'll probably wear it to bed in the summer - bronzeÂ makeup bag was something extra they threw in because they charged me twice (but immediately canceled). I don't need another makeup bag, have so many. Â I like the color though.


 That slip is so cute! Jealous! I'm so excited for my February box now. I've seen so many items I'd love to have in January!


----------



## Sherr (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lala27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







- pact tights: hmm... not sure what to wear with these, I might have to get something to match these with.

- Ahhh seamless leisure bra in mint green: I like the color, it's comfy.

- stripe bandeau from wantable: This is a one size fits all, I was worried it wouldn't fit my petite body but it stays up nicely &amp; is comfortable.

- a slip from Kiby's: Cute, I'll probably wear it to bed in the summer

- bronze makeup bag was something extra they threw in because they charged me twice (but immediately canceled). I don't need another makeup bag, have so many.  I like the color though.
Very nice, cute slip, you can wear the tights with a simple skirt or long sweater!


----------



## greer (Jan 29, 2014)

Debating on pulling the trigger for this box. Everyone's look so great though. Anyone know of any coupon codes? Also, is there a trade thread for this box? I was not able to find one.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 29, 2014)

> Debating on pulling the trigger for this box. Everyone's look so great though. Anyone know of any coupon codes? Also, is there a trade thread for this box? I was not able to find one.


 No trade thread or coupon codes that I know of. Come to think of it, I can't remember a coupon code for any of the Wantables subs in the last year. I think there isn't a trade list because a lot of ladies view intimates as where they draw the line on trading, lol. Something about potentially used panties seems to be a sticking point. I always say anything you buy at a store or online is potentially pre worn but I think it's the idea of trading panties that held people back. Though I'd happily trade socks with tags on them ;-) Even without the code, the sub is so worth it in terms of value. If I hadn't run out of days in Jan I would have ordered a third box!


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 29, 2014)

I love this sub! It is currently my favorite! Everything has fit perfectly ðŸ˜Š


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 29, 2014)

> I love this sub! It is currently my favorite! Everything has fit perfectly ðŸ˜Š


 Same here! I had a slip with a fit issue... But in all fairness, I'm very oddly proportioned. Did anyone see the panty/cami sets they have for February?! So cute! Fingers crossed I get that!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 29, 2014)

> Same here! I had a slip with a fit issue... But in all fairness, I'm very oddly proportioned. Did anyone see the panty/cami sets they have for February?! So cute! Fingers crossed I get that!


 Me too! If I don't get them, then I'll adjust my preferences and order another box,lol. It's worked every time so far!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm debating about changing my no soft bras preference from dislike to like. I've never bothered because I figured I'm busty and they wouldn't do much in terms of support. Anyone else above a D cup like them? Any fit issues? I usually just don't wear one at home but have begun wearing my Spanx Bralelujah one around the house. I'd like to have another few so I don't wear it out from overuse, if you know what I mean. Gravity is a witch. By the way, that Spanx bra is without a doubt the most comfortable bra of any kind I've ever worn, and it has underwire. Even some of my nighties have underwire for that matter. But I figured it couldn't hurt to at least try a soft bra once.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 29, 2014)

> I'm debating about changing my no soft bras preference from dislike to like. I've never bothered because I figured I'm busty and they wouldn't do much in terms of support. Anyone else above a D cup like them? Any fit issues? I usually just don't wear one at home but have begun wearing my Spanx Bralelujah one around the house. I'd like to have another few so I don't wear it out from overuse, if you know what I mean. Gravity is a witch. By the way, that Spanx bra is without a doubt the most comfortable bra of any kind I've ever worn, and it has underwire. Even some of my nighties have underwire for that matter. But I figured it couldn't hurt to at least try a soft bra once.


 I've also been curious about the soft bras. They just look so comfy for lounging! I'm wondering how the sizing works too. Is it a s/m/l type of thing or does it go by your bra size? And if it doesn't go by bra size, I'm not sure what size (if any) would fit me since I'm pretty small with a large chest... I'm a 34DD. I have a feeling if it was just s/m/l sizing, I would either have a too large band or my cups would runneth over. Lol.


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 29, 2014)

I am a D cup but have never tried soft bras with no underwire. Yes I am trying to avoid the gravity plunge lol. I wonder if you need to like panties in order to get that cami set? I really love it but I have my settings set to dislike on that subject.


----------



## greer (Jan 29, 2014)

Where is the spoiler with the cami set?


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 29, 2014)

From the wantable site.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 30, 2014)

> I've also been curious about the soft bras. They just look so comfy for lounging! I'm wondering how the sizing works too. Is it a s/m/l type of thing or does it go by your bra size? And if it doesn't go by bra size, I'm not sure what size (if any) would fit me since I'm pretty small with a large chest... I'm a 34DD. I have a feeling if it was just s/m/l sizing, I would either have a too large band or my cups would runneth over. Lol.


 I'm in the same boat with a 36 DDD but the rest of me is smaller, comparatively speaking (I'm almost 5'10"). I can never find lingerie sets that fit me. I wind up with the right size bra but panties built for two or three of me (I'm a size 4-6 below the bust but a 10-12 in the chest). But if they're generic sized like SML, I have no clue what to buy. Making it worse, I have a prominent rib cage so depending on brands, I can take a 38, like with La Perla (and any European brands for that matter). So I guess I would default to selecting a large or XL but then I'd worry about it being too big all over (I was a 40 GG with my last pregnancy--as in, good God), but I reverted to normal after a few years, so I can't fill a typical XL (again, thank God, that was a nightmare that for the life of me I'll never understand porn stars who get them done that big intentionally). I think I'll test a large this month and let you know. Boobie guinea pig to the rescue! Now there's a seriously twisted super hero if ever I've heard of one.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm in the same boat with a 36 DDD but the rest of me is smaller, comparatively speaking (I'm almost 5'10"). I can never find lingerie sets that fit me. I wind up with the right size bra but panties built for two or three of me (I'm a size 4-6 below the bust but a 10-12 in the chest). But if they're generic sized like SML, I have no clue what to buy. Making it worse, I have a prominent rib cage so depending on brands, I can take a 38, like with La Perla (and any European brands for that matter). So I guess I would default to selecting a large or XL but then I'd worry about it being too big all over (I was a 40 GG with my last pregnancy--as in, good God), but I reverted to normal after a few years, so I can't fill a typical XL (again, thank God, that was a nightmare that for the life of me I'll never understand porn stars who get them done that big intentionally). I think I'll test a large this month and let you know. Boobie guinea pig to the rescue! Now there's a seriously twisted super hero if ever I've heard of one.
I made it up to a 34 I when I was nursing... I is for incredible.  Having found my HG bras (I'm down to a 34G) I have been afraid to try anything from wantables intimates as I know it won't fit my top.  I do love the idea of mukluks and some of the other cute things I have seen, it is just depressing to know it won't fit.


----------



## greer (Jan 30, 2014)

OK! I am going to try a box and see how it goes. WHen do they typically ship?


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 30, 2014)

> I'm in the same boat with a 36 DDD but the rest of me is smaller, comparatively speaking (I'm almost 5'10"). I can never find lingerie sets that fit me. I wind up with the right size bra but panties built for two or three of me (I'm a size 4-6 below the bust but a 10-12 in the chest). But if they're generic sized like SML, I have no clue what to buy. Making it worse, I have a prominent rib cage so depending on brands, I can take a 38, like with La Perla (and any European brands for that matter). So I guess I would default to selecting a large or XL but then I'd worry about it being too big all over (I was a 40 GG with my last pregnancy--as in, good God), but I reverted to normal after a few years, so I can't fill a typical XL (again, thank God, that was a nightmare that for the life of me I'll never understand porn stars who get them done that big intentionally). I think I'll test a large this month and let you know. Boobie guinea pig to the rescue! Now there's a seriously twisted super hero if ever I've heard of one.


 Haha. I'm glad I don't feel alone now! On top of my weird proportions, I'm only 4'11". Lol. Clothes shopping is a nightmare. And lingerie sets are never good for me. :-( I wish I was a millionaire and could just hire a full time seamstress to make me clothing that fits. Haha. I'm definitely an apple shape too. Hardly any hips and I wear a size 1 or 2 for pants. I'm very afraid to ever have kids. My boobs will be a nightmare! Make sure to let me know on the soft bras! Thanks for being the Guinea pig!!!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OK! I am going to try a box and see how it goes. WHen do they typically ship?
They will usually send it out within a few days of your order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you love it as much as I do!

This is my box that arrived yesterday, I've not written the review yet but LOVED it!


----------



## greer (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They will usually send it out within a few days of your order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you love it as much as I do!

This is my box that arrived yesterday, I've not written the review yet but LOVED it!




















EEKS!!!! I just ordered and LOVE your box!!! Cannot wait!!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 30, 2014)

[@]rockhoundluna[/@] what a great box! I'm so pumped to get mine!!! That won't be until around the 10th though. :-(


----------



## Sherr (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They will usually send it out within a few days of your order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you love it as much as I do!

This is my box that arrived yesterday, I've not written the review yet but LOVED it!




















That is gorgeous, good for you!


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 30, 2014)

Here is my February Box!  Like everyone else, I am super happy!!!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 30, 2014)

These slips are all freaking adorable.  I hope I get one!!


----------



## Sherr (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my February Box!  Like everyone else, I am super happy!!!
 




















Great box (although the stripes are not my personal style)!!!


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Love those boxes! Jennifer I received that slip last month and I love it!


----------



## greer (Jan 31, 2014)

I ordered yesterday and just got my shipping notification. Already LOVING this box!


----------



## greer (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh yea â€¦ is it terrible that I am telling myself this is my gift to the hubby for Valentine's Day? I'm still totally expecting him to get me something!


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 31, 2014)

So did anyone else receive a survey from wantable? Sounds like they are getting ready to launch a new box. Either a hair box or fitness box. During the survey, it asks which you prefer and what you would like to see in them.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So did anyone else receive a survey from wantable? Sounds like they are getting ready to launch a new box. Either a hair box or fitness box. During the survey, it asks which you prefer and what you would like to see in them.
I got that too!  The hair care box could be cool.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 31, 2014)

> Haha. I'm glad I don't feel alone now! On top of my weird proportions, I'm only 4'11". Lol. Clothes shopping is a nightmare. And lingerie sets are never good for me. :-( I wish I was a millionaire and could just hire a full time seamstress to make me clothing that fits. Haha. I'm definitely an apple shape too. Hardly any hips and I wear a size 1 or 2 for pants. I'm very afraid to ever have kids. My boobs will be a nightmare! Make sure to let me know on the soft bras! Thanks for being the Guinea pig!!!


 I'm cracking up at the ginormo boob comments! My hubby called them life threatening breasts when I was pregnant. I started out a full C way back when and unlike what everyone said would happen, they got bigger with each pregnancy and stayed that way (4 times!). I even did a two week juice cleanse trying to make them shrink recently. I lost 14 lbs I didn't necessarily have to spare but they stayed the same. So I literally learned to sew so I could alter my own shirts and dresses. I was paying a seamstress a small fortune in alterations every month or so. Now I had zero sewing skills. I once sewed the clothes I was wearing to the machine in high school home ec class, so if I can learn anyone can! I'm wondering about the preferences for camis and panties, too. Would the set fall under sleepwear or camis? I have camis marked as dislike now since I just have too many. My oldest daughter and I can't share, yet (but to my husband's displeasure, she's heading to D cup city and she's only 12). Maybe I should set those preferences to at least like. Watch, I won't get the set but I'll get a load of camis. You know, I'm just going to send them a message and ask for the set. It can't hurt, right?


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 31, 2014)

I didn't receive a survey, which is odd since I'm subbed to all three of their boxes. I could be in for a hair sub but I'm pretty much over the fitness ones. The market is kind of flooded with them right now. And the clothing focused ones tend to be crazy expensive.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 31, 2014)

> Oh yea â€¦ is it terrible that I am telling myself this is my gift to the hubby for Valentine's Day? I'm still totally expecting him to get me something!


 Totally legit. I'm sure he will enjoy unwrapping it even more than we enjoy un boxing sub deliveries, lol


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 31, 2014)

> Great box (although the stripes are not my personal style)!!!


 Stripes aside, they are incredibly comfy for sleep shorts. They are so soft and well fitted.


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 31, 2014)

I chose hair care box also (as the box I would most like to see). This is the second survey I have received from them. The first one just asked me general questions. My husband enjoys the intimates boxes so much more than the sweatpants and Tshirt I normally would lounge in so it definitely a legit excuse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greer (Feb 1, 2014)

So I got my first Wantable Intimates today and am incredibly disappointed. I don't know what I checked to make them give me what they did. I got what looks like a sports bra (thought a soft bra would be some kind of lacy thing), what looks like a workout tank top, some cheap socks, and the one thing that's cute, a Betsy Johnson pair of shorts. How long does it take for them to respond to an email to return a box?


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 1, 2014)

> So I got my first Wantable Intimates today and am incredibly disappointed. I don't know what I checked to make them give me what they did. I got what looks like a sports bra (thought a soft bra would be some kind of lacy thing), what looks like a workout tank top, some cheap socks, and the one thing that's cute, a Betsy Johnson pair of shorts. How long does it take for them to respond to an email to return a box?


 They're pretty quick in general, but it is Saturday. I've been with them for a year and have never had a bad box. I also have never checked soft bras or tanks, so you might want to dislike them. I edit my preferences each time I order (I order multiples some months, if there's something I see that I didn't get in my first box). I haven't had any fit issues but know that others who have received a quick response from CS and also got a little something extra in their replacement box for the trouble. After trying more than 30 different subs, this remains my favorite in terms of value and good CS. I'm sorry your box was a miss. It always disappoints me when they fall short for others. But I'm sure they will take good care of you. Also, if you've seen something you like in others' boxes, you can specifically request it. I tried it once and got exactly what I wanted. Here's hoping they get you all fixed up quickly!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 1, 2014)

> They're pretty quick in general, but it is Saturday. I've been with them for a year and have never had a bad box. I also have never checked soft bras or tanks, so you might want to dislike them. I edit my preferences each time I order (I order multiples some months, if there's something I see that I didn't get in my first box). I haven't had any fit issues but know that others who have received a quick response from CS and also got a little something extra in their replacement box for the trouble. After trying more than 30 different subs, this remains my favorite in terms of value and good CS. I'm sorry your box was a miss. It always disappoints me when they fall short for others. But I'm sure they will take good care of you. Also, if you've seen something you like in others' boxes, you can specifically request it. I tried it once and got exactly what I wanted. Here's hoping they get you all fixed up quickly!


 I've loved all my wantable boxes too! This is one sub that I don't think I'll ever give up. Even the month I got 2 pairs of socks, I was still happy. I almost always get a pair of socks, undies, and various tank tops and loungewear. Love it.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I got my first Wantable Intimates today and am incredibly disappointed. I don't know what I checked to make them give me what they did. I got what looks like a sports bra (thought a soft bra would be some kind of lacy thing), what looks like a workout tank top, some cheap socks, and the one thing that's cute, a Betsy Johnson pair of shorts. How long does it take for them to respond to an email to return a box?

They're pretty quick in general, but it is Saturday. I've been with them for a year and have never had a bad box. I also have never checked soft bras or tanks, so you might want to dislike them. I edit my preferences each time I order (I order multiples some months, if there's something I see that I didn't get in my first box). I haven't had any fit issues but know that others who have received a quick response from CS and also got a little something extra in their replacement box for the trouble. After trying more than 30 different subs, this remains my favorite in terms of value and good CS. I'm sorry your box was a miss. It always disappoints me when they fall short for others. But I'm sure they will take good care of you. Also, if you've seen something you like in others' boxes, you can specifically request it. I tried it once and got exactly what I wanted. Here's hoping they get you all fixed up quickly! I'd definitely do some tweaking on your preferences, maybe "dislike" the bras as Fashion Diva suggested. It sometimes takes a little change up of the quiz but it is SO worth it, promise!


----------



## centaur74 (Feb 1, 2014)

Got my February box. Turned out to be all stuff I'll use but not as exciting as previous boxes. I got the Betsey Johnson houndstooth sleep shorts (third pair of sleep shorts in a row but they are cute), black footless Muk Luk tights (I'll use at some point but prefer leggings), white non-slip Soxxy knee high socks (love knee socks, but I prefer color) and a mint green Shear Sensations soft bra.

I did want to report back on the soft bra though for the benefit of the larger chested women on the fence about the soft bras category. I'm a 36D and never wear a soft bra, but decided to click like for this box and see how it went. I received a size large and this turned out to be the right size. Still on the fence. The bra is actually really comfy and does offer some support, but definitely not something I would wear out (also not lined) except maybe a quick trip to the drug store. Reminds me of a lightweight sheer sports bra. I do think I'd wear it around the house on the weekend. Might give it a go with a sun dress when it warms up, but not 100 percent sold. Think I might leave soft bras checked another month and see what I get. I was hoping to get to try one of those pretty lacy ones. But, yes, if you didn't check this category because you're busty and figured it wouldn't give enough support, I think this is a fair assessment unless you want something to wear for a lazy weekend at home. I do think it's a nice option for home though. Might also be good for anyone who sleeps in a bra though.

By the way, when you make requests for your box, is it best to e-mail as soon as you order a box? What is the best timing on that?


----------



## greer (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'd definitely do some tweaking on your preferences, maybe "dislike" the bras as Fashion Diva suggested. It sometimes takes a little change up of the quiz but it is SO worth it, promise!
Thanks so much all. I didn't even get panties â€¦ and with it being February I really thought there'd be a little more "sexy" in the box!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 1, 2014)

> Thanks so much all. I didn't even get panties â€¦ and with it being February I really thought there'd be a little more "sexy" in the box!


 Honestly, I think so far I've only gotten 2 things that were "sexy". Black lace cheeky tanga and a Betsy Johnson slip type thing.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 1, 2014)

> Got my February box. Turned out to be all stuff I'll use but not as exciting as previous boxes. I got the Betsey Johnson houndstooth sleep shorts (third pair of sleep shorts in a row but they are cute), black footless Muk Luk tights (I'll use at some point but prefer leggings), white non-slip Soxxy knee high socks (love knee socks, but I prefer color) and a mint green Shear Sensations soft bra. I did want to report back on the soft bra though for the benefit of the larger chested women on the fence about the soft bras category. I'm a 36D and never wear a soft bra, but decided to click like for this box and see how it went. I received a size large and this turned out to be the right size. Still on the fence. The bra is actually really comfy and does offer some support, but definitely not something I would wear out (also not lined) except maybe a quick trip to the drug store. Reminds me of a lightweight sheer sports bra. I do think I'd wear it around the house on the weekend. Might give it a go with a sun dress when it warms up, but not 100 percent sold. Think I might leave soft bras checked another month and see what I get. I was hoping to get to try one of those pretty lacy ones. But, yes, if you didn't check this category because you're busty and figured it wouldn't give enough support, I think this is a fair assessment unless you want something to wear for a lazy weekend at home. I do think it's a nice option for home though. Might also be good for anyone who sleeps in a bra though. By the way, when you make requests for your box, is it best to e-mail as soon as you order a box? What is the best timing on that?


 Thanks for the info! I'm super curious, but haven't had the cojones to take the plunge and "like" soft bras on the quiz. Lol.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 1, 2014)

> Got my February box. Turned out to be all stuff I'll use but not as exciting as previous boxes. I got the Betsey Johnson houndstooth sleep shorts (third pair of sleep shorts in a row but they are cute), black footless Muk Luk tights (I'll use at some point but prefer leggings), white non-slip Soxxy knee high socks (love knee socks, but I prefer color) and a mint green Shear Sensations soft bra. I did want to report back on the soft bra though for the benefit of the larger chested women on the fence about the soft bras category. I'm a 36D and never wear a soft bra, but decided to click like for this box and see how it went. I received a size large and this turned out to be the right size. Still on the fence. The bra is actually really comfy and does offer some support, but definitely not something I would wear out (also not lined) except maybe a quick trip to the drug store. Reminds me of a lightweight sheer sports bra. I do think I'd wear it around the house on the weekend. Might give it a go with a sun dress when it warms up, but not 100 percent sold. Think I might leave soft bras checked another month and see what I get. I was hoping to get to try one of those pretty lacy ones. But, yes, if you didn't check this category because you're busty and figured it wouldn't give enough support, I think this is a fair assessment unless you want something to wear for a lazy weekend at home. I do think it's a nice option for home though. Might also be good for anyone who sleeps in a bra though. By the way, when you make requests for your box, is it best to e-mail as soon as you order a box? What is the best timing on that?


 Thanks for the info on the soft bra! One of my biggest complaints with Victoria's Secret is they add padding to everything and I don't need it. But the only other option they ever offer is unlined. No one needs to be subjected to my weather vane-like nips (they show which way the wind is blowing as hubby likes to say) so unlined is not an option. I guess the same would apply with soft bras and you confirmed it. I wear silicone self adhesive bras that are just stick on cups that clip together in front if I'm going backless and they work well at solving the nipple attacks too. As do the little silicone stick on petals. I could see putting them under a soft bra for wear around the house. I'm guessing in terms of support you wouldn't wear one running, right? Well, not if you don't want black eyes, lol. I usually contact Wantables about my preferences before I order, but I've only done this after getting my first monthly box, before ordering a second one in the same month. Both times I got what I specifically requested, though they did say they couldn't guarantee it but would make every effort to include what I requested. I think you'd be safe contacting them right after ordering just the same. As long as you don't wait too long since they ship so fast.


----------



## greer (Feb 1, 2014)

I am beyond impressed with their customer service. EMAiled them and told them how unhappy I was with my box. THEY GOT BACK to me today, sent me a replacement item, and I'll be reordering as soon as I return my current box!


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 1, 2014)

I love wantables CS. I had a question about sizes and they got back to me the same day with an actual answer. Lol.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 3, 2014)

Has anyone gotten shipping notices yet? I know it's only the 3rd but they do ship early in the first half of the month. I was charged today so I expect to get a shipping notice in the next few days. Can anyone say impatient? :smilehappyyes:


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 3, 2014)

> Has anyone gotten shipping notices yet? I know it's only the 3rd but they do ship early in the first half of the month. I was charged today so I expect to get a shipping notice in the next few days. Can anyone say impatient? :smilehappyyes:


 My subscribe date was around the 10th. So I have a bit of a wait yet. :-(


----------



## Tinystally (Feb 3, 2014)

Mine is going to be shipped tomorrow probably. Got my packing notification today. So excited, love this box!


----------



## roskandy (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone gotten shipping notices yet? I know it's only the 3rd but they do ship early in the first half of the month. I was charged today so I expect to get a shipping notice in the next few days. Can anyone say impatient?





I think your shipment date depends on your subscribe date! I subbed at the end of a month and I noticed that my ship date is always similar to the date of my original sub.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 4, 2014)

> I think your shipment date depends on your subscribe date! I subbed at the end of a month and I noticed that my ship date is always similar to the date of my original sub.


 That could be but mine have always shipped in the first week and I originally subbed way back when in the middle of a month. And when I order a second box, it ships the next day. But I did get my packing notice this morning so all is well with the world again, lol!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 4, 2014)

> That could be but mine have always shipped in the first week and I originally subbed way back when in the middle of a month. And when I order a second box, it ships the next day. But I did get my packing notice this morning so all is well with the world again, lol!


 Other than Julep, this in the only monthly sub that ships in the first week of the month and is delivered within 3-4 days. Unfortunately that has just made me even more impatient-shame on me!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm almost positive that this ships around your original sign up date normally. I know mine does. And I think I've read that in blogs or something too.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 4, 2014)

> I'm almost positive that this ships around your original sign up date normally. I know mine does. And I think I've read that in blogs or something too.


 Maybe I'm just lucky. Or maybe if you've been a subscriber for a really long time that doesn't apply? My first month was a long time ago and was a gift from a friend who subbed for me mid month. Either way it always arrived before the 10th. So this and Julep are my sure thing early arrival subs and that makes me happy!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 4, 2014)

> Maybe I'm just lucky. Or maybe if you've been a subscriber for a really long time that doesn't apply? My first month was a long time ago and was a gift from a friend who subbed for me mid month. Either way it always arrived before the 10th. So this and Julep are my sure thing early arrival subs and that makes me happy!


 You're so lucky! I'm somewhat new to this sub. I think I started in November? October? Not sure. I've always been kicking myself that I didn't sign up earlier in the month!


----------



## credit22 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm pretty sure you can change your shipping date to earlier or later in the month if you'd like!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 6, 2014)

I was thinking of getting a wantable intimates box, I'll read through the thread, but what general advice would you give me?

Have you found that if you like everything you get a good mix of items or do you find you get a lot repeats?


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 6, 2014)

> I was thinking of getting a wantable intimates box, I'll read through the thread, but what general advice would you give me? Have you found that if you like everything you get a good mix of items or do you find you get a lot repeats? Â


 Feb will be my 4th box and I have not received any repeats yet. I am selective on my likes so I really can't tell you if you will get a big variety but I usually get one of every "item" I like. I love lounge wear and have received quite a few pieces so far.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 6, 2014)

> I was thinking of getting a wantable intimates box, I'll read through the thread, but what general advice would you give me? Have you found that if you like everything you get a good mix of items or do you find you get a lot repeats? Â


 I haven't gotten any distinct repeats. I've gotten socks almost every month (a good thing for me!) and they're always a different pattern. I've gotten several tank tops. All different colors and styles. I've never had to do it, but when other people have gotten dupes, they've emailed the company and wantable always makes it right! I will be getting wantable for a very long time. It's probably my favorite sub! Edit for typo.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 6, 2014)

This is also my fav sub! It makes me happy everytime. I have yet to be disappointed! Great CS too.


----------



## BearyPrecious (Feb 7, 2014)

*I love love love this sub. I have not got anything I haven't liked yet.CS is awesomely quick and takes care of things right away when there is a problem.*


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 7, 2014)

I got this box for the first time, shipped really fast but i'm pretty disappointed in what I got. Looks like everyone else got betsey or steve madden items, and I just got "made in china" muk luks and "wantable" brand items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    I really wanted to like this sub.. and while I liked everything I got, it was not worth my $36. Any suggestions on how to get better things? I really wanted something sexy or a slip/nightgown but looks like that may not happen for awhile.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 8, 2014)

> I got this box for the first time, shipped really fast but i'm pretty disappointed in what I got. Looks like everyone else got betsey or steve madden items, and I just got "made in china" muk luks and "wantable" brand items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Â  I really wanted to like this sub.. andÂ while I likedÂ everything I got, it was not worth my $36. Any suggestions on how to get better things? I really wanted something sexy or a slip/nightgown but looks like that may not happen for awhile.


 Set everything except sleepwear/loungewear to dislike. That's the only guaranteed way to get a specific single category of items. Or do what I've done when there's something I really want - call and request it, even the following month or two since they rotate box stock about every third month. For what it's worth the Wantable branded items are pretty good quality and have held up to quite a few spins in the wash for me, if that makes you feel any better. Plus you can always return, make a specific request AND change your preferences then reorder. That's how I'd roll.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 8, 2014)

> I was thinking of getting a wantable intimates box, I'll read through the thread, but what general advice would you give me? Have you found that if you like everything you get a good mix of items or do you find you get a lot repeats? Â


 Repeats of specific items? Not once in over 6 months. Not even when I ordered two boxes in one month. Repeats of general categories of items, sure. Like socks two months in a row. The easiest way to guarantee you get only certain things is to dislike all but the categories you want. If you like versus love them, they're still fair game for Wantable to put in your box. If there's a specific item you've seen and want, you can call and request it and/or email. I've done it twice successfully.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 8, 2014)

> I got this box for the first time, shipped really fast but i'm pretty disappointed in what I got. Looks like everyone else got betsey or steve madden items, and I just got "made in china" muk luks and "wantable" brand items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Â  I really wanted to like this sub.. andÂ while I likedÂ everything I got, it was not worth my $36. Any suggestions on how to get better things? I really wanted something sexy or a slip/nightgown but looks like that may not happen for awhile.


 Did you get the muk luk slippers? Or tights? I LOVE the slipper boots. I actually don't know how I ever lived without them. Lol.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ooh! I got my shipping info! So pumped! It always gets to me really quickly since I live in WI (where the company is). It's like 2 days. :-D


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 8, 2014)

[@]caseybean025[/@] I can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## ajkballard (Feb 8, 2014)

Received my box today! Love it!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 8, 2014)

It just dawned on me that I didn't get a soft bra! Well, time to manipulate the preferences and order box #2!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 8, 2014)

> Received my box today! Love it!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 8, 2014)

> Received my box today! Love it!


 Those socks are adorable!!! What is the teal-ish colored item? And did you get 5 things? Or is the blue in the pic part of the teal item?


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 8, 2014)

I got my first box today!





Very pleased with everything..I was blah about the bra until I tried it on..not exciting but I need one like this and it looks better on..I do wish I got a cami for V-day..may order another box lol


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 8, 2014)

> Those socks are adorable!!! What is the teal-ish colored item? And did you get 5 things? Or is the blue in the pic part of the teal item?


 Yes, details please!!! Tread!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Set everything except sleepwear/loungewear to dislike. That's the only guaranteed way to get a specific single category of items. Or do what I've done when there's something I really want - call and request it, even the following month or two since they rotate box stock about every third month. For what it's worth the Wantable branded items are pretty good quality and have held up to quite a few spins in the wash for me, if that makes you feel any better. Plus you can always return, make a specific request AND change your preferences then reorder. That's how I'd roll.
Thanks Fashion Diva, i'll do that. I do love everything I got, it just was a little disappointing because I am looking for specific things to fill the holes in my sleepwear collection! I got a cami, which I can get for like $5 elsewhere, so that was a bit disappointing even though it's really cute. I may have to set it on Dislike for Cami's, even though I like them a lot it's not worth the price IMO.

I'm debating getting another box this month to see what else I get (plus I have some extra cash lying around from selling on ebay), so we'll see what happens that time!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice gals, one more question how so you feel the sizes run? True to size? Do different things run slight big/small?


----------



## ajkballard (Feb 8, 2014)

> Those socks are adorable!!! What is the teal-ish colored item? And did you get 5 things? Or is the blue in the pic part of the teal item?


 The teal &amp; blue item is pajama capris. I had to go buy a top to match. They are very soft! Here is a picture.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 8, 2014)

> The teal &amp; blue item is pajama capris. I had to go buy a top to match. They are very soft! Here is a picture.


 Ooh! Want!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 8, 2014)

> Thanks for all the advice gals, one more question how so you feel the sizes run? True to size? Do different things run slight big/small?


 So far for me everything has been pretty true to size. The tanks and Camis that I've gotten have all been really stretchy type material too. Super comfy! And for me that's great since I'm oddly proportioned on top. I got sleep shorts once and the small was a loose fitting small. Not too loose though. Good sleepwear type of loose. Lol. And the undies for me so far have been very comparable to vs sizes. In vs I wear a small or xsmall depending on the cut. I put my size as small for wantable and haven't had any issues whatsoever.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 9, 2014)

> So far for me everything has been pretty true to size. The tanks and Camis that I've gotten have all been really stretchy type material too. Super comfy! And for me that's great since I'm oddly proportioned on top. I got sleep shorts once and the small was a loose fitting small. Not too loose though. Good sleepwear type of loose. Lol. And the undies for me so far have been very comparable to vs sizes. In vs I wear a small or xsmall depending on the cut. I put my size as small for wantable and haven't had any issues whatsoever.


 Everything has been true to size for me as well. I'm a medium on bottom, large on top and so far so good.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 10, 2014)

So sad! My box was out for delivery today. The mailman came and went and no box. :-(


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the input.  I ordered a box this weekend,  I figure if it's not for me they allow returns so I can at least try it out.

I can't wait!!


----------



## FracturedFemme (Feb 10, 2014)

I totally made an account here just to talk about this and memebox, lol.

So, I ordered my first Wantable Intimates box and the whole thing was a miss. Sent it back for a refund. Tried again this time and liked it much better, save one item.

I got long teal lounge pants, a soft bra in blue, and the aloe socks. All of which were great (if not exactly "sexy', but I'll take comfy!).

But then I got the alo v-neck tank. I had no idea intimates also meant "activewear"! I guess I need to just dislike tanks in the future. But in the meantime, I have this tank I'm never going to wear and can't send back b/c it's not pricey enough for a partial refund. Sigh.

I wonder if anyone would trade me the XL tank for an L-XL cami, nightie/slip or shorts or something. Or are intimates one of those "never trade" things even if they've never been worn and still have tags on them? Hm. 

What do you think, ladies? Are intimates and activewear interchangeable on wantable? Are the tanks always sporty?


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 10, 2014)

> I totally made an account here just to talk about this and memebox, lol. So, I ordered my first Wantable Intimates box and the whole thing was a miss. Sent it back for a refund. Tried again this time and liked it much better, save one item. I got long teal lounge pants, a soft bra in blue, and the aloe socks. All of which were great (if not exactly "sexy', but I'll take comfy!). But then I got the alo v-neck tank. I had no idea intimates also meant "activewear"! I guess I need to just dislike tanks in the future. But in the meantime, I have this tank I'm never going to wear and can't send back b/c it's not pricey enough for a partial refund. Sigh. I wonder if anyone would trade me the XL tank for an L-XL cami, nightie/slip or shorts or something. Or are intimates one of those "never trade" things even if they've never been worn and still have tags on them? Hm.Â  What do you think, ladies? Are intimates and activewear interchangeable on wantable? Are the tanks always sporty?


 I've only gotten one kind of sporty tank. It was a racerback. But it's super comfy for lounging! I've also used it to layer under a sheer v neck tshirt. The other tanks have been more layering pieces.


----------



## FracturedFemme (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've only gotten one kind of sporty tank. It was a racerback. But it's super comfy for lounging! I've also used it to layer under a sheer v neck tshirt. The other tanks have been more layering pieces.
I guess I just had bad luck. The first box (the one I returned) had a boring beige shelf tank thing that ALSO looked like it belonged in a fitness video. When I think "tank top", I think, I dunno, cotton/lightweight pajama top type things. Not...lycra/polyester activewear?


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 10, 2014)

> I guess I just had bad luck. The first box (the one I returned) had a boring beige shelf tank thing that ALSO looked like it belonged in a fitness video. When I think "tank top", I think, I dunno, cotton/lightweight pajama top type things. Not...lycra/polyester activewear?


 I got a red wantable brand cami last month I think. It wasn't cotton. More of a stretchy material? But it was one size fits most.


----------



## greer (Feb 10, 2014)

> I guess I just had bad luck. The first box (the one I returned) had a boring beige shelf tank thing that ALSO looked like it belonged in a fitness video. When I think "tank top", I think, I dunno, cotton/lightweight pajama top type things. Not...lycra/polyester activewear?


 I got what seemed like workout gear in my frat top too. I emailed them about it and they sent me a free Betsy Johnson cami, much more sleepwear. And I even returned the box so I essentially got it free. Once my return is processed I plan to try again once more. I will say their customer service is great.


----------



## FracturedFemme (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got what seemed like workout gear in my frat top too. I emailed them about it and they sent me a free Betsy Johnson cami, much more sleepwear. And I even returned the box so I essentially got it free.

Once my return is processed I plan to try again once more.

I will say their customer service is great.
I hate to complain, especially when I'm keeping everything (don't really have a choice, the tank isn't expensive enough to send back). But I just see everyone else getting rompers and nightgowns and adorable lacy things, and I wonder if they just come in S-L, or if my preferences are off somehow... not sure. I'd just hate to send an email that says basically "so you sent me two activewear things in a row. Am I doing it wrong?"


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 10, 2014)

Got my first intimate box today! I'm happy with it. I got a lacy blue cami. It's a little tight in the chest, but being a 32DD, I'm hard to fit. I also got a workout tank which fits perfect and since I workout everyday, will definitely get used. I got some pretty lace undies and some thigh high stockings. It's been about 20 years since I wore thigh high stockings, but I'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 10, 2014)

I guess I'm not sure why folks expect "sexy" things only. It's billed as intimates and loungewear, which is sometimes sexy often not. Anyway, my second box of the month arrived and again it's a huge hit! I got purple Steve Madden roll top yoga pants, a somewhat matching purple crop lacy tank, aloe slipper socks and the cutest blue lace shapewear shorts. Did I mention I love purple? I had them add it to my profile on be of my calls to CS and it's apparently working. Or super good luck, lol. For those new to the sub, I again encourage you to play with your preferences. Unless you want to see a category of items, mark them as dislike, not like. If you want lacy things, dislike pretty and polished and love fun and flirty. There are lots of ways to manipulate what you get. I've been doing 2 boxes a month for months now and haven't gotten a single dupe or item I didn't want and like. Is it going to be Victorias Secret? No, but it isn't billed as VS so I don't expect it.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 10, 2014)

> Got my first intimate box today! I'm happy with it. I got a lacy blue cami. It's a little tight in the chest, but being a 32DD, I'm hard to fit. I also got a workout tank which fits perfect and since I workout everyday, will definitely get used. I got some pretty lace undies and some thigh high stockings. It's been about 20 years since I wore thigh high stockings, but I'm willing to give it a try.


 If you got Kixies brand, they're awesome! They are good quality and stay put without strangling your thighs like sausages. ETA - living in Vegas, I've come to love thigh highs for work in the summer. For obvious reasons. I won't go into court bare legged any time of year so they're the perfect compromise!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 10, 2014)

> I hate to complain, especially when I'm keeping everything (don't really have a choice, the tank isn't expensive enough to send back). But I just see everyone else getting rompers and nightgowns and adorable lacy things, and I wonder if they just come in S-L, or if my preferences are off somehow... not sure. I'd just hate to send an email that says basically "so you sent me two activewear things in a row. Am I doing it wrong?"


 You need to dislike whatever category your active wear is. I've not gotten any active wear in over 9 months I think and I dislike tanks every other month and always dislike soft bras. As I keep saying there are tons of ways to set your preferences to avoid things. If you want more flirty items, def dislike "pretty and polished" I think active wear tops are covered by soft bras as well as tanks. If you like pretty and polished keep in mind you get plain things in response, including tanks that look like active wear but likely aren't intended as such. If you got the wrong size, call CS and tell them and they'll send you the right size no charge. They're pretty great like that. And often throw in a little extra for your trouble. It does take trial and error to figure out what you like and how best to set preferences but this is my experience. CS pretty much said its accurate so as far as the style goes I think you can take that to the bank, so to speak. Good luck! ETA - if you like rather than love a category, remember it's fair game for them to include in the box. The only way to not get something is to dislike it completely. If you see something specific you want, you can request it too, say if you do a whole return and make a specific item or two request. They've been able to honor my special requests each time no problem but it is based on stock availability.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 10, 2014)

> I got what seemed like workout gear in my frat top too. I emailed them about it and they sent me a free Betsy Johnson cami, much more sleepwear. And I even returned the box so I essentially got it free. Once my return is processed I plan to try again once more. I will say their customer service is great.


 The key is disliking pretty and polished. To them that means plain.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 10, 2014)

> I guess I'm not sure why folks expect "sexy" things only. It's billed as intimates and loungewear, which is sometimes sexy often not. Anyway, my second box of the month arrived and again it's a huge hit! I got purple Steve Madden roll top yoga pants, a somewhat matching purple crop lacy tank, aloe slipper socks and the cutest blue lace shapewear shorts. Did I mention I love purple? I had them add it to my profile on be of my calls to CS and it's apparently working. Or super good luck, lol. For those new to the sub, I again encourage you to play with your preferences. Unless you want to see a category of items, mark them as dislike, not like. If you want lacy things, dislike pretty and polished and love fun and flirty. There are lots of ways to manipulate what you get. I've been doing 2 boxes a month for months now and haven't gotten a single dupe or item I didn't want and like. Is it going to be Victorias Secret? No, but it isn't billed as VS so I don't expect it.


 Agree, agree, agree, and agree. Also... that sounds like an awesome box!!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 10, 2014)

> If you got Kixies brand, they're awesome! They are good quality and stay put without strangling your thighs like sausages. ETA - living in Vegas, I've come to love thigh highs for work in the summer. For obvious reasons. I won't go into court bare legged any time of year so they're the perfect compromise!


 Yes! That's the brand!!! I live in San Diego, so not as hot, but I totally know what you're saying.


----------



## FracturedFemme (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You need to dislike whatever category your active wear is. I've not gotten any active wear in over 9 months I think and I dislike tanks every other month and always dislike soft bras. As I keep saying there are tons of ways to set your preferences to avoid things. If you want more flirty items, def dislike "pretty and polished" I think active wear tops are covered by soft bras as well as tanks. If you like pretty and polished keep in mind you get plain things in response, including tanks that look like active wear but likely aren't intended as such. If you got the wrong size, call CS and tell them and they'll send you the right size no charge. They're pretty great like that. And often throw in a little extra for your trouble. It does take trial and error to figure out what you like and how best to set preferences but this is my experience. CS pretty much said its accurate so as far as the style goes I think you can take that to the bank, so to speak. Good luck!

ETA - if you like rather than love a category, remember it's fair game for them to include in the box. The only way to not get something is to dislike it completely. If you see something specific you want, you can request it too, say if you do a whole return and make a specific item or two request. They've been able to honor my special requests each time no problem but it is based on stock availability.
Fair enough, I'll keep tweaking my preferences.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I've been ordering the one-off boxes because until I get my preferences right, I don't want a box coming every month that I have to keep returning, lol)

I do want to state that I really freaking love the lounge pants and the aloe socks. Hell, even the soft bra fit and I've got 42Ds, so I was skeptical about that. I just couldn't figure out why the tanks kept coming as sporty stuff.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 11, 2014)

> Fair enough, I'll keep tweaking my preferences.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I've been ordering the one-off boxes because until I get my preferences right, I don't want a box coming every month that I have to keep returning, lol) I do want to state that I really freaking love the lounge pants and the aloe socks. Hell, even the soft bra fit and I've got 42Ds, so I was skeptical about that. I just couldn't figure out why the tanks kept coming as sporty stuff. Â


 Thanks for letting me know about the soft bras. I've been debating on liking them for a while and tried this month as a tester for this group and didn't get any, lol. I'm a 36 DD so I feel your pain. Though on occasion I'll pour them into a 38 D if that's all that's available. Then the cups runneth over, bwahaha!


----------



## ajkballard (Feb 11, 2014)

After seeing pictures of several wantable boxes. I have ordered a second February box!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 11, 2014)

Yay! My box came! Got the undies/cami set I wanted in the color I wanted too!!! Yay! Love all my stuff! The set feels soooo silky! They feel expensive. Like a satin type material.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 11, 2014)

> Yay! My box came! Got the undies/cami set I wanted in the color I wanted too!!! Yay! Love all my stuff! The set feels soooo silky! They feel expensive. Like a satin type material.


 I love it! I hope I get a set in my box! Did u have brights listed as a like?


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 11, 2014)

> I love it! I hope I get a set in my box! Did u have brights listed as a like?


 This is what I have for my preferences. I have everything as love or dislike. Nothing in between.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is what I have for my preferences. I have everything as love or dislike. Nothing in between.



From what I've seen, this is the key to getting what you want.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 11, 2014)

> From what I've seen, this is the key to getting what you want.


 From day one I've had my preferences like this and I've always gotten stuff that I love.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 11, 2014)

I am for sure adding brights to my profile just in case! I totally love this box!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 11, 2014)

> From what I've seen, this is the key to getting what you want.


 Honestly there's no difference between like and love in terms of which they tend to send. Disliking is the only guarantee not to get something. That and making specific requests.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 11, 2014)

> I am for sure adding brights to my profile just in case! I totally love this box!


 I actually just realized that I recently changed my profile to include neutrals. I had it as dislike most of the time.


----------



## summerflood (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ajkballard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Those socks are adorable!!! What is the teal-ish colored item? And did you get 5 things? Or is the blue in the pic part of the teal item?

The teal &amp; blue item is pajama capris. I had to go buy a top to match. They are very soft! Here is a picture. 


What brand are those capris?


----------



## ajkballard (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *summerflood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What brand are those capris?
I believe the brand is Fleur't with Me.


----------



## summerflood (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm new to this group and have loved seeing what everyone is getting! Here is a pic of my February Intimates. I got it last week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I was really happy with the romper, betsey johnson shorts, and mukluks sock, but not the alo tank.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 12, 2014)

I have that romper and love it! Can't wait till it warms up so I can wear it.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *summerflood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm new to this group and have loved seeing what everyone is getting! Here is a pic of my February Intimates. I got it last week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I was really happy with the romper, betsey johnson shorts, and mukluks sock, but not the alo tank.




That's the tank I got, I love it! I wore it to the gym yesterday it was super comfy.

I like the other items you got. I keep seeing those socks and they are so cute, but I wouldn't get much use for them. They look too warm for San Diego.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 12, 2014)

> I'm new to this group and have loved seeing what everyone is getting! Here is a pic of my February Intimates. I got it last week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I was really happy with the romper, betsey johnson shorts, and mukluks sock, butÂ not the alo tank.


 Welcome to the group! I'm jealous of your romper and the socks! I want some boot socks so bad, but I've held off buying them in case I get them in this box. No such luck yet! But I'm soooo happy with the cami/undies set I got this month. Couldn't be happier! Look forward to seeing what you get in the coming months too! I'm always so curious what other people get.


----------



## M Brooke (Feb 12, 2014)

I got my first box today and love everything! The underwear are so cute, and I haven't bought new tights all winter so these are very appreciated! I hardly ever deviate from black, but I'm excited to wear these!





]


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *M Brooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my first box today and love everything! The underwear are so cute, and I haven't bought new tights all winter so these are very appreciated! I hardly ever deviate from black, but I'm excited to wear these!





]

I like those tights!! I got the same underwear, they are super comfy!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 12, 2014)

> I got my first box today and love everything! The underwear are so cute, and I haven't bought new tights all winter so these are very appreciated! I hardly ever deviate from black, but I'm excited to wear these!
> 
> ]


 Those deer socks are adorable!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 13, 2014)

> That's the tank I got, I love it! I wore it to the gym yesterday it was super comfy. I like the other items you got. I keep seeing those socks and they are so cute, but I wouldn't get much use for them. They look too warm for San Diego.


 I'm almost 100% sure that if you eliminate tanks by making them a dislike item on your preferences, you not only won't get more tanks but also won't receive fitness type pieces either. I'm full up on both tanks and activewear so I set my profile to dislike and haven't seen any ever. Which is impressive since I buy two boxes each month. I'm in Vegas and wear knee socks around the house with loungewear since it still does get chilly at night. My last visit to San Diego was in June and I nearly froze to death, lol. I'm used to triple digits by early May so anything below 80 is too cold for me. Let alone temps in the 60s with the damp fog/rain kind of weather. Maybe I'll just bring my socks with me over the 4th of July since I'm that big of a wuss! When we visit family in PA during the holidays I swear it's going to kill me. Hubby too and he was born and raised in Alaska (Valdez, where they had the massive avalanche that closed everyone inside the city for weeks since it blocked the only road out). I think his genes being Filipino make him averse to cold weather if he's away from it too long. And anyway, like someone else mentioned, they work well with boots, if you feel the need for socks. I usually go without unless I'm wearing tights.


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *summerflood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm new to this group and have loved seeing what everyone is getting! Here is a pic of my February Intimates. I got it last week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I was really happy with the romper, betsey johnson shorts, and mukluks sock, but not the alo tank.




The last time I got a Wantable Sub Box was the 1st Month the Intimates box was sent out... your box makes me want to resubscribe... hmm....


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 13, 2014)

> The last time I got a Wantable Sub Box was the 1st Month the Intimates box was sent out... your box makes me want to resubscribe... hmm....


 I've been getting it since maybe October or so? I've loved every box. I highly recommend giving them another try! From what I've seen, they've only gotten better with this box!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 13, 2014)

> I'm almost 100% sure that if you eliminate tanks by making them a dislike item on your preferences, you not only won't get more tanks but also won't receive fitness type pieces either. I'm full up on both tanks and activewear so I set my profile to dislike and haven't seen any ever. Which is impressive since I buy two boxes each month. I'm in Vegas and wear knee socks around the house with loungewear since it still does get chilly at night. My last visit to San Diego was in June and I nearly froze to death, lol. I'm used to triple digits by early May so anything below 80 is too cold for me. Let alone temps in the 60s with the damp fog/rain kind of weather. Maybe I'll just bring my socks with me over the 4th of July since I'm that big of a wuss! When we visit family in PA during the holidays I swear it's going to kill me. Hubby too and he was born and raised in Alaska (Valdez, where they had the massive avalanche that closed everyone inside the city for weeks since it blocked the only road out). I think his genes being Filipino make him averse to cold weather if he's away from it too long. And anyway, like someone else mentioned, they work well with boots, if you feel the need for socks. I usually go without unless I'm wearing tights.


 Lol, June is the worst month to come to SoCal. The weather is awful, cold and foggy. We call it June Gloom. It's been in the low 80s here this week. Seasons mean nothing.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 13, 2014)

> Lol, June is the worst month to come to SoCal. The weather is awful, cold and foggy. We call it June Gloom. It's been in the low 80s here this week. Seasons mean nothing.


 You're so lucky... I don't even remember what 80 degrees is like. Lol. It's currently 15 and snowing here. I hate it.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 13, 2014)

We just made 20 degrees here and later it's supposed to be 30. Thinking it's almost bikini time! LoL


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 13, 2014)

Sorry, I know a lot of you guys are going through some awful weather. Every place had good and bad. They're taking water restrictions here, and fire season should be fun. So.... it's not all sunshine and palm trees.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 13, 2014)

We are used to here in Michigan but the temps have been incredibly low. Way below normal. It's been a crazy winter for everyone. My SIL was one of so many who were trapped in their car for 9 hrs in Georgia. They don't have snow plows and the roads were a thick coating of ice. At least here, we have snow plows to help. I don't remember a winter when we went so long without seeing the sun. I love to snowboard but it has been so cold that I just can't. I am hoping that this weekend will stay in the 30s so I can at least enjoy some ski time.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 13, 2014)

> We are used to here in Michigan but the temps have been incredibly low. Way below normal. It's been a crazy winter for everyone. My SIL was one of so many who were trapped in their car for 9 hrs in Georgia. They don't have snow plows and the roads were a thick coating of ice. At least here, we have snow plows to help. I don't remember a winter when we went so long without seeing the sun. I love to snowboard but it has been so cold that I just can't. I am hoping that this weekend will stay in the 30s so I can at least enjoy some ski time.


 Same here in WI with the cold temps. Those -50 wind chill days were killer! I have high hopes though! A few weeks before we had all that cold, all the birds in my yard just disappeared. They came back in the last week, so I hope that means better weather is coming! I always have birds here since I have a psychotic amount of bird feeders and houses. Lol. It was strange to go out and not see any!


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've been getting it since maybe October or so? I've loved every box. I highly recommend giving them another try! From what I've seen, they've only gotten better with this box!
I totally resubscribed within 30 seconds after my posting... lol


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 13, 2014)

> I totally resubscribed within 30 seconds after my posting... lol


 Yay! More people to join our wantable party!


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *summerflood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm new to this group and have loved seeing what everyone is getting! Here is a pic of my February Intimates. I got it last week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I was really happy with the romper, betsey johnson shorts, and mukluks sock, but not the alo tank.




Everything looks adorable!  I want those socks!  I'm going to have to look into this sub I think I would like it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 13, 2014)

Ok guys I signed up and I got my first box today, my contents list said I was getting Whitney ankle socks but I got QT intimates undies. Honestly I would rather have the socks :/ what do you gals suggest, contact CS? Anyone ever get a mis match?


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 13, 2014)

> Ok guys I signed up and I got my first box today, my contents list said I was getting Whitney ankle socks but I got QT intimates undies. Honestly I would rather have the socks :/ what do you gals suggest, contact CS? Anyone ever get a mis match?


I would just contact them and they will most likely just send you out the socks. They have the best customer service and I don't see them asking for a return of any kind when it's obviously an error on their part.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would just contact them and they will most likely just send you out the socks. They have the best customer service and I don't see them asking for a return of any kind when it's obviously an error on their part.
Ok thanks!


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 13, 2014)

> Ok thanks!Â


 Let me know how it goes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inkstone (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *summerflood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm new to this group and have loved seeing what everyone is getting! Here is a pic of my February Intimates. I got it last week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I was really happy with the romper, betsey johnson shorts, and mukluks sock, but not the alo tank.





The romper and socks are ultra cute! My February box is scheduled to ship next week. Can't wait to see what I get!


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 14, 2014)

ETA for Tuesday! Love that wantable's shipping is so quick! I wish it was less than $36/month. I can't afford to get it every month. Would be cool if they offered prepaid subs for 3,6,9,etcetera months for a discounted rate. I get that there is a subscription 'discount' of $4 already though.


----------



## roskandy (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! My box came! Got the undies/cami set I wanted in the color I wanted too!!! Yay! Love all my stuff! The set feels soooo silky! They feel expensive. Like a satin type material.







The cami set is super cute! Thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ajkballard (Feb 14, 2014)

My second box this month! I love this one too!


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm definitely going to order a box...just debating if I should do it now or wait until my tax refund, LOL! 

Is there a way to request a certain item? I'd love a pair of navy tights to go with my Golden Tote purchase (self-restraint? What is that? )


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 14, 2014)

> My second box this month! I love this one too!


 Cool! I was going to order a second box, but I really need to cut back. I'm up to eight sub boxes and I usually spend a couple hundred a month at Ulta and/or Sephora. I'm going to skip wantable make up for awhile and get this instead. I think I'm also going to drop Glossybox and Blush. I think I could so within my stash for at least a year.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 15, 2014)

> I'm definitely going to order a box...just debating if I should do it now or wait until my tax refund, LOL!Â  Is there a way to request a certain item? I'd love a pair of navy tights to go with my Golden Tote purchase (self-restraint? What is that? )Â


 Yes, just call CS and ask.


----------



## Johnrice (Feb 15, 2014)

This does seem really cool! I just took the quiz and love that this sub box has camis, lounge ware, socks, bras and panties rather then just socks or just panties. I was thinking of subbing to a panties box, but think this would be a lot better. Would be interested in seeing what people receive when they start sending stuff out. I was really impressed with my make up box from Wantable. It was spot on!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 15, 2014)

​ Quote: Originally Posted by *Johnrice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This does seem really cool! I just took the quiz and love that this sub box has camis, lounge ware, socks, bras and panties rather then just socks or just panties. I was thinking of subbing to a panties box, but think this would be a lot better. Would be interested in seeing what people receive when they start sending stuff out. I was really impressed with my make up box from Wantable. It was spot on!



Lots of pics in this thread showing past boxes. I've been getting them for over 9 months so there should be plenty of examples here to give you a good idea what's included. Setting your preferences is the key. Lots of tips in that a few pages back also.


----------



## ajkballard (Feb 15, 2014)

I have tried to cut back but I'm lacking the will power! I'm not even sure how many boxes I currently receive. I'm afraid to add them up! As soon as I cancel I see what everyone gets and wish I wouldn't have. I usually end up re subscribing. If I ever see a good coupon I'm a sucker for signing up for just about anything.



> Cool! I was going to order a second box, but I really need to cut back. I'm up to eight sub boxes and I usually spend a couple hundred a month at Ulta and/or Sephora. I'm going to skip wantable make up for awhile and get this instead. I think I'm also going to drop Glossybox and Blush. I think I could so within my stash for at least a year.


My second box this month! I love this one too!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 15, 2014)

> My second box this month! I love this one too!


 What are the two dark blue items?


----------



## ajkballard (Feb 15, 2014)

The pants are actually teal, you just can't tell from the picture. The are lounge pants are Lazy Daze by Rhonda Shear in jade blue. The Shorts are felur't with me in spring blue.



> What are the two dark blue items?


My second box this month! I love this one too!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 16, 2014)

> The pants are actually teal, you just can't tell from the picture. The are lounge pants are Lazy Daze by Rhonda Shear in jade blue. The Shorts are felur't with me in spring blue. My second box this month! I love this one too!





> My second box this month! I love this one too!


 Love this box! Can't wait for my next one! I'm debating ordering a 2nd one this month since I have some extra $.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 16, 2014)

I've actually been greedy enough to consider a third box, lol! Than I remind myself the next one is just a few weeks away anyway and I manage to resist. But a second box? I cave every month!


----------



## ajkballard (Feb 16, 2014)

I wanted a third box but decided to go with the wantable makeup box. I loved it as well!







> I've actually been greedy enough to consider a third box, lol! Than I remind myself the next one is just a few weeks away anyway and I manage to resist. But a second box? I cave every month!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 17, 2014)

> I wanted a third box but decided to go with the wantable makeup box. I loved it as well!


 I've tried both the accessories and the makeup but neither had the same value to me as the intimates. I got 3/5 Starlooks products which is pretty ridiculous considering I could just sub to Starlooks directly for less than half the Wantable price. While I did find my HG red lipstick in this sub, I guess for $36 I expect higher end than Be a Bombshell, NYX and Starlooks. Your box is WAAAY better than what I got in Jan! Glossybox is $14 less and has the same or better brands each month. their shipping had been suckerooni lately but to me it was a better value. I also received the same foil packet sample as you did. A tip about the foil BB cream-it's very oily and separated so I recommend sort of massaging it before opening to mix it together again. It was a very nice BB cream I would consider buying if I ever tire of my Smashbox HD cream.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 17, 2014)

My box has shipped!


----------



## BearyPrecious (Feb 17, 2014)

*I couldn't resist , I just ordered a second February intimates box. I really liked the first one I got this month so I hope I love the second one as much.*


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 17, 2014)

> *I couldn't resist , I just ordered a second February intimates box. I really liked the first one I got this month so I hope I love the second one as much.*


 Ditto! I feel like a hoarder. Lmao.


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 18, 2014)

Got my box today!


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 18, 2014)

This month I got the black/nude Top Drawer Panties, MUK LUKs aloe crew socks, the black/pink Wantable Bandeau, and the Look by M Black Heart Print tights.

The tights are adorable but not my personal style.  They're "One Size Fits Most." Gosh I wonder what I should do with them.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 18, 2014)

> This month I got the black/nude Top Drawer Panties, MUK LUKs aloe crew socks, the black/pink Wantable Bandeau, and the Look by M Black Heart Print tights. The tights are adorable but not my personal style. Â They're "One Size Fits Most." Gosh I wonder what I should do with them.


 Gift them, trade them (just not here in this thread, lol), or there's always the box return option (combined with disliking tights for the replacement box). I'd be skeptical of the one size option if they're full tights since I'm 5'10".


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 18, 2014)

I ordered a second box and changed all my preferences to get things I didn't get last time :-D we'll see what happens! how long does it normally take them to ship the box? I ordered a few days ago but haven't gotten any notifications


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 19, 2014)

> I ordered a second box and changed all my preferences to get things I didn't get last time :-D we'll see what happens! how long does it normally take them to ship the box? I ordered a few days ago but haven't gotten any notifications


 Lol. I kept my preferences the same since I never change it and it seems to be working for me! Plus they never send dupes, so yay! And I'm guessing that they had off Monday for the holiday and i don't believe they work weekends (must be nice!) so I expect well probably get shipping notifications within the next couple days. They're usually pretty snappy about things. Love that! Edit: Oddly enough, I just got my tracking. At 3am. Lol. It shipped shortly after midnight apparently! Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box today! 


Everything looks so nice.  I would like all of those things except for the bra.  Bras like that do not work for me at all.  The more pictures I see the more I want to sign up.  I know it's inevitable but I'm trying to be good.  I'm getting a stitch fix box next week and all of my big bills are at the end of the month.  Sigh.


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This month I got the black/nude Top Drawer Panties, MUK LUKs aloe crew socks, the black/pink Wantable Bandeau, and the Look by M Black Heart Print tights.

The tights are adorable but not my personal style.  They're "One Size Fits Most." Gosh I wonder what I should do with them.




Sorry to hear you don't like them.  I think they're cute!


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 19, 2014)

> Everything looks so nice.Â  I would like all of those things except for the bra.Â  Bras like that do not work for me at all.Â  The more pictures I see the more I want to sign up.Â  I know it's inevitable but I'm trying to be good.Â  I'm getting a stitch fix box next week and all of my big bills are at the end of the month.Â  Sigh.


 I'm pretty large chested (36DD) and these kinds of bras are never very useful, but this one actually fits pretty nicely! I plan on wearing it under a muscle tank (the kind with really long arm holes where you can see the bandeau under it).


----------



## inkstone (Feb 19, 2014)

Got my shipping notification early this morning too! Can wait to see what I get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry to hear you don't like them.  I think they're cute!
I think they're cute too. I can picture wearing them on a cold weekend with a short khaki casual style skirt and some black ankle boots.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 19, 2014)

After seeing all of the awesome goodies you ladies are getting this month, I decided to get a box too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 19, 2014)

My box may be here today or tomorrow. I can't wait! There was a snow delay so I am waiting on that box and my birchbox.


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think they're cute too. I can picture wearing them on a cold weekend with a short khaki casual style skirt and some black ankle boots.

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry to hear you don't like them.  I think they're cute!

Message me if you have any ideas of what I can do with them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really like almost everything else I've been seeing in these boxes, but I only wear tights to work and these won't fly in my conservative office.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would just contact them and they will most likely just send you out the socks. They have the best customer service and I don't see them asking for a return of any kind when it's obviously an error on their part.
Wantable sent out the socks that were missing from my box.  They're pretty cute.  

Now my I'm not sure what to do next.  I like two of the items in my box and don't like the other two.  I might keep the whole thing and just try to eBay the items I don't like.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wantable sent out the socks that were missing from my box.  They're pretty cute.  

Now my I'm not sure what to do next.  I like two of the items in my box and don't like the other two.  I might keep the whole thing and just try to eBay the items I don't like.  
I was thinking of doing that, but then I looked on ebay and noticed that most of the things I wanted to ebay were selling for basically nothing on ebay....which means i'd actually be losing money if I tried to do that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

...also make me wonder why i'm not just buying these on ebay in the first place lol


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 20, 2014)

My 2nd box is out for delivery a day early! Yay!!! Can't wait! I'll post some pictures of what I get. :-D


----------



## inkstone (Feb 20, 2014)

Excellent, my box is out for delivery! Also a day early! I can't wait to see what's in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BearyPrecious (Feb 20, 2014)

_*Please post what y'all get in your second boxes. Mine was just shipped after ordering it 3 days ago lol. So I won't get mine until next Thurs. the 27th.*_


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BearyPrecious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  _*Please post what y'all get in your second boxes. Mine was just shipped after ordering it 3 days ago lol. So I won't get mine until next Thurs. the 27th.*_
Ditto... I want to see!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 20, 2014)

For once I managed to control the urge to order a second box. I'm allegedly getting my first Social Bliss box (which they haven't even begun shipping for anyone yet) so I opted to leave some breathing room in the lingerie drawers just this once. It's a good thing it's a short month because I don't think my willpower could make it the distance!


----------



## inkstone (Feb 20, 2014)

So I got my box today!





Based on some of the packaging, I think my box was gearing up for spring! (And thank goodness, I'm done with winter and want to say goodbye to it for 2014!!)


----------



## BearyPrecious (Feb 20, 2014)

*Ooooooh I like the cami n the sox *


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 20, 2014)

> So I got my box today!
> 
> Based on someÂ of the packaging, I think my box was gearing up for spring! (And thank goodness, I'm done with winter and want to say goodbye to it for 2014!!)


Love your box!!!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 20, 2014)

> So I got my box today!
> 
> Based on someÂ of the packaging, I think my box was gearing up for spring! (And thank goodness, I'm done with winter and want to say goodbye to it for 2014!!)


 Great box!!!!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 21, 2014)

My 2nd box this month!




The socks have grippy rubbery stuff on the inside top part to keep them from falling down!



The undies are the only thing I wasn't happy with from this box. They're a size 5 so they'll fit really loose and it's just not my style. The rise is also going to be very high on me.



Love this Betsy Johnson set! It's extremely soft. Will be great this summer!






Unfortunately, the socks were damaged when I went to put them on. I emailed the pictures to wantable, and I have no doubt they will make it right, so I'm not even gonna sweat this one! They have such great customer service! I'll keep you posted on the outcome.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 21, 2014)

Well that was fast!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 21, 2014)

Love the cami set!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 21, 2014)

> Love the cami set!


 Me too! And I think the price on the tag said $68!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 21, 2014)

I got my second box today! Still not super happy about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so that's two strikes in a row lol. I even changed my settings!!! Oh well.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 21, 2014)

> I got my second box today! Still not super happy about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so that's two strikes in a row lol. I even changed my settings!!! Oh well.


 What did you get?!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 21, 2014)

To update you guys again on the customer service, my reply was very well put together and I got it fast. Plus it wasn't just a copy and paste thing, so I gave them excellent feedback since that's an option on the bottom of their emails. I just got a very nice email thanking me!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 21, 2014)

> To update you guys again on the customer service, my reply was very well put together and I got it fast. Plus it wasn't just a copy and paste thing, so I gave them excellent feedback since that's an option on the bottom of their emails. I just got a very nice email thanking me!


 I really think their CS keeps me coming back as much as their products. I've tried some items I otherwise never would have and ended up loving them and buying more. They've also sent things I assumed would be too short, like yoga pants (I have that problem with all pants, always have since I've been around 5'10" since 8th grade) but they always manage to be long enough. I got a pair of panties I thought would be too large based on the tag size and they somehow molded to me magically. From when I worked as a stylist I should know never to go by size alone but I still forget from time to time. I say give those panties a whirl. Who knows? And if they don't fit, you can always send it back with another size note. My friend sent back a single pair of shorts and not the whole box because they were too small and they just did a one for one size exchange. They're so easy to work with it never hurts to ask! Plus they know you did them a solid already with your review (and you know they come here from time to time to see what we're saying, lol).


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 21, 2014)

I agree. There a CS is the best!!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 21, 2014)

Agreed!!! I've been very impressed by their customer service! Recently all the dislikes were somehow removed from my profile for the make up box. When I got the box I contacted them. They sent me a label to return it and in less than a week I had a new box filed with items I love.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 21, 2014)

> I really think their CS keeps me coming back as much as their products. I've tried some items I otherwise never would have and ended up loving them and buying more. They've also sent things I assumed would be too short, like yoga pants (I have that problem with all pants, always have since I've been around 5'10" since 8th grade) but they always manage to be long enough. I got a pair of panties I thought would be too large based on the tag size and they somehow molded to me magically. From when I worked as a stylist I should know never to go by size alone but I still forget from time to time. I say give those panties a whirl. Who knows? And if they don't fit, you can always send it back with another size note. My friend sent back a single pair of shorts and not the whole box because they were too small and they just did a one for one size exchange. They're so easy to work with it never hurts to ask! Plus they know you did them a solid already with your review (and you know they come here from time to time to see what we're saying, lol).


 Thanks for the tip! I've never had to return anything to them and was curious how this worked. I think tomorrow, I'll try on the undies over a tighter pair and get a feel for them. I'm hoping they'll be more flattering than they appear! If not, I'll take your suggestion and see about a return or exchange. Thanks! And I'm absolutely loving their CS department at this point. It's nice to see a company that actually seems to realize that happy customers are what is giving them a job!


----------



## Mandipandi (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm waiting on my 4th box!  I've loved all 3 prior to this, with the exception of one item in my December box from Betsey Johnson.  Normally I love this brand, but I could tell right when I opened it that the color and style just wasn't for me.  It's never been worn or tried on; still new with tags.  If anyone is interested in swapping for it, please feel free to let me know and I'd be happy to hook you up! Size Medium by the way.  I can send you other pics if you're interested.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 21, 2014)

I got my second box this month today from wantable intimates. I had to return the first as nothing at all was my style. I talked with their CS a lovely woman by the name of Kayla! She is the best! She spent several minutes going through my profile with me and writing down things then in the two days it took for my box to get back to them she had picked out 4 awesome items for me to match what we had talked about. It took an additional two day for the items to get here. She mailed it Wednesday and it got here today. The cutest teal cami, a deep royal pair of I lacy edged silky shorts, a bandaeu, and an awesome pair of knee hi happy socks! Now I normally don't wear these kind of socks but they are so cute and around the house will keep my calfs warm!!!. She also had written me a two page letter with why she had chosen the items she did and suggestions for changing my profile quiz. She was the absolute best! Gave me her phone number there and told me to call next month when I got notice that they were getting my box ready. She went out of her way and really didn't have to and still doesn't have too in the future, but she did and I so appreciate it! I hope they keep her around awhile! I would suggest trying to talk with her if you can. She has so much patience. Has to deal with me, LOL. Well, CSS is great and now I can't wait to get my box next month!


----------



## Mandipandi (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow! that is impressive.  I knew they had good customer service but never thought to call them...that's really awesome! And good to know...


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 22, 2014)

Woohoo! So glad to hear that others are having so much luck with their awesome CS department too! I'm so impressed! They're very easygoing, yet professional. It makes it very easy to talk to them! And I was a bit annoyed by my damaged socks, but they make it very hard to stay too upset about anything.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 22, 2014)

I wrote them and told them I really needed to talk with someone on the phone because I was having a hard time writing it down. And Kayla called me and she also gave me her phone number so I can call her if I have any more problems or need to talk about next months box. So accommodating she was. I don't want to take advantage of this, but it's good to know that she is there if I need to talk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi gals, I'm thinking of giving wantable,es intimates a try. Any chance of a coupon code? Do they do referals? Thanks in advance.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 22, 2014)

> Hi gals, I'm thinking of giving wantable,es intimates a try. Any chance of a coupon code? Do they do referals? Thanks in advance.


 The last time I saw a coupon code was the day after thanksgiving I think? There's a referral program, but I'm not really positive how it works.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 22, 2014)

ok, thanks! I went ahead and ordered. I really need to get some new "intimates" and throw out some old ones. I hope I get use stuff like you guys!


----------



## BearyPrecious (Feb 22, 2014)

*Got my 2nd feb. box today ( 5 days early). I really liked all I got this time too and am happy I splurged and got a 2nd one this month. I got :*

*Rhonda Shear Valentine Sweetheart Bra in Raspberry,Rhonda Shear Aah Kisses Seamless tank with lace panel &amp; shelf in a turq. blue,Soxxy whitney ankle sox in raspberry &amp; peach ( I got the blue ones in my 1st feb. box and LOVE them),Look by M Solid Cotton Leggings in Olive.My husband even liked what came in the second box this  month and said Wow you did good a second time too. Other months he thinks I wasted my money lol*


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 22, 2014)

My mailman is on my last nerve. I called the 1800 number for USPS and he was supposed to deliver my box on Thursday but told them I was unavailable to sign for it so it's been sitting at the post office. He told them he left a note (he didn't) and when I explained that this doesn't require a signature and can fit in my mailbox, they realized he lied. Lol. So I have 4 packages total (as of today) waiting for me at the post office. I had to file a formal complaint. He has delivered my boxes to other people and sometimes I don't see mail for 4 days. Ugg I want my box!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 23, 2014)

> My mailman is on my last nerve. I called the 1800 number for USPS and he was supposed to deliver my box on Thursday but told them I was unavailable to sign for it so it's been sitting at the post office. He told them he left a note (he didn't) and when I explained that this doesn't require a signature and can fit in my mailbox, they realized he lied. Lol. So I have 4 packages total (as of today) waiting for me at the post office. I had to file a formal complaint. He has delivered my boxes to other people and sometimes I don't see mail for 4 days. Ugg I want my box!


 I hear you! When my bf's work van is parked in the driveway, we get no mail for days. If the van isn't there, the mailman drives up our driveway and doesn't get out to put our mail in the box... Lazy!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 23, 2014)

I forgot to mention I already got the shipping notice last night for my replacement item! Yay!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi gals,
I'm thinking of giving wantable,es intimates a try. Any chance of a coupon code? Do they do referals? Thanks in advance.
If you go through Ebates it gives you 10% cash back.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Finally able to pick up my box today.





I received: a blue and teal striped baseball nightshirt (Steve Madden), happy socks, sock it to me socks, and a teal chemise that is really pretty. The chemise says it is supposed to be from St. Eve but it is from Steve Madden also love it!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 24, 2014)

I already got my replacement item! I won't bother including pictures since it's the same item (socks with the little gripper things on the top) but they're plain white with a little silver band near the top! Super cute, but I doubt they'll be white for long in my house. Lol.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 24, 2014)

> Finally able to pick up my box today.
> 
> 
> 
> I received: a blue and teal striped baseball nightshirt (Steve Madden), happy socks, sock it to me socks, and a teal chemise that is really pretty. The chemise says it is supposed to be from St. Eve but it is from Steve Madden also love it!


 Great box! The chemise is really pretty! The lace looks like it's a super delicate print.


----------



## Roxane68 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inkstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got my box today!





Based on some of the packaging, I think my box was gearing up for spring! (And thank goodness, I'm done with winter and want to say goodbye to it for 2014!!)
I got those same socks in my box. At first I wasn't too excited about the pattern on them but after I put them on, they grew on me!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 24, 2014)

> Finally able to pick up my box today.
> 
> 
> 
> I received: a blue and teal striped baseball nightshirt (Steve Madden), happy socks, sock it to me socks, and a teal chemise that is really pretty. The chemise says it is supposed to be from St. Eve but it is from Steve Madden also love it!


 That is a pretty awesome box you received! I always love getting socks, especially ones with wild patterns. I only wear them at home and like that they inject a little color and fun into an ordinarily bland home uniform of jeans/yoga pants and tees. I did get a lot of socks at first, to the point I recently disliked them since for once I actually had too many. I'm jonesing for some more thigh highs so I think I'm making a special request for March, though I have to say I loved the loungewear the last two boxes. I'd also like to see some accessories, along the lines of customization items, nip concealers, fashion tape, stick on panties (if you've never tried them they're great for wearing with very fitted dresses to avoid a VPL). I ordered some custom items from barenecessities.com last night. I needed a plunge backless bra and they have them that go up to a D cup, which is pretty rare. Also snagged a clear belt (perfect for cinching up jeans too large in the waist), super cute leopard leggings for $16, and some ivory thigh highs for $6! If you've never shopped the site, I highly recommend it, especially if you're, ahem, hard to fit. They size up to K cups (which cracks me up that it sound like the coffee pods I use in my Cuisinart, lol). I've been a GG while pregnant but couldn't imagine being a K. God bless the poor women hauling those around. It must be painful. Anyway, the site is doing a 25% off sale that I think goes through today. It makes the pricier brands a lot more reasonable, like la perla.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you sooo much! I have this really adorable summer dress that is backless and I really want that backless bra! You saved me so much money if would have had to order it from Victoria Secrets it would probably cost so much more! I absolute love my box! I tried on the cami and it fit like a glove! The socks are so comfy and I really want to order another box but I am having so many issues with my post office right now. It's gotten to the point that the supervisor called me and was angry that I reported them to the 1800 number! This is after they lost 3 of my boxes today! One of them was my recent Birchbox order.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 24, 2014)

> Thank you sooo much! I have this really adorable summer dress that is backless and I really want that backless bra! You saved me so much money if would have had to order it from Victoria Secrets it would probably cost so much more! I absolute love my box! I tried on the cami and it fit like a glove! The socks are so comfy and I really want to order another box but I am having so many issues with my post office right now. It's gotten to the point that the supervisor called me and was angry that I reported them to the 1800 number! This is after they lost 3 of my boxes today! One of them was my recent Birchbox order.


 You absolutely did the right thing in reporting them. Shame on them, that's ridiculous! Could you have your boxes delivered to work instead? I'm not home to sign for international packages, so I have them delivered to my office.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 24, 2014)

These boxes ship pretty quickly after you order correct? I ordered on Saturday so should I expect my box by the end of the week?


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 24, 2014)

> These boxes ship pretty quickly after you order correct? I ordered on Saturday so should I expect my box by the end of the week?


 I would think so. I'm in California and I've received boxes within three days.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 24, 2014)

> You absolutely did the right thing in reporting them. Shame on them, that's ridiculous! Could you have your boxes delivered to work instead? I'm not home to sign for international packages, so I have them delivered to my office.


Thank you sooo much! I have this really adorable summer dress that is backless and I really want that backless bra! You saved me so much money if would have had to order it from Victoria Secrets it would probably cost so much more! I absolute love my box! I tried on the cami and it fit like a glove! The socks are so comfy and I really want to order another box but I am having so many issues with my post office right now. It's gotten to the point that the supervisor called me and was angry that I reported them to the 1800 number! This is after they lost 3 of my boxes today! One of them was my recent Birchbox order. I wish I could! Because I am a traveling teacher ( I visit 3 schools a day), i can't. Hopefully I receive a job offer soon (just graduated with my Masters). So I can be in one place only. I thought I could just get a PO Box but quickly realized a lot of my packages won't deliver to PO boxes. I spent the whole day today trying to find my missing packages and I hoping they were not delivered to someone's home again like last time. I had to drive 20 minutes to get my last package from someone else who received it. 7months of my neighbors and I dealing with this and reporting it to her. She did nothing. So I did.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 24, 2014)

> Thank you sooo much! I have this really adorable summer dress that is backless and I really want that backless bra! You saved me so much money if would have had to order it from Victoria Secrets it would probably cost so much more! I absolute love my box! I tried on the cami and it fit like a glove! The socks are so comfy and I really want to order another box but I am having so many issues with my post office right now. It's gotten to the point that the supervisor called me and was angry that I reported them to the 1800 number! This is after they lost 3 of my boxes today! One of them was my recent Birchbox order. I wish I could! Because I am a traveling teacher ( I visit 3 schools a day), i can't. Hopefully I receive a job offer soon (just graduated with my Masters). So I can be in one place only. I thought I could just get a PO Box but quickly realized a lot of my packages won't deliver to PO boxes. I spent the whole day today trying to find my missing packages and I hoping they were not delivered to someone's home again like last time. I had to drive 20 minutes to get my last package from someone else who received it. 7months of my neighbors and I dealing with this and reporting it to her. She did nothing. So I did.


 Well hopefully this will help. If it keeps up, if keep reporting them. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks like they're adding a new shapewear brand for March. I suggest making sure you have shapewear set to dislike if you don't want to get it.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 25, 2014)

> Looks like they're adding a new shapewear brand for March. I suggest making sure you have shapewear set to dislike if you don't want to get it.


 Or set to Love if you do want some. They've sent some awesome shapewear in the past year. I'm happy to see more coming. Those items tend to be higher value too so if there's a new brand expect that you'll see shapewear as the star of your March box, unless you're set to dislike. Personally I can never have too much shapewear. Especially for wear with vintage dresses. The last shaping shorts they sent were way better quality than my super expensive Spanx slip.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 25, 2014)

> Thank you sooo much! I have this really adorable summer dress that is backless and I really want that backless bra! You saved me so much money if would have had to order it from Victoria Secrets it would probably cost so much more! I absolute love my box! I tried on the cami and it fit like a glove! The socks are so comfy and I really want to order another box but I am having so many issues with my post office right now. It's gotten to the point that the supervisor called me and was angry that I reported them to the 1800 number! This is after they lost 3 of my boxes today! One of them was my recent Birchbox order.


 Always happy to help out with the "girls." The backless silicone bras at VS are $60 and not the greatest quality. I've done better with my $25 Target version. They only go up to a C cup so my cups runneth over when I wear that one. I was so happy to see someone offer it in a D! So excited in fact that I bought 2! I'll let you know how it works. Should be delivered by Sat or next Mon.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 25, 2014)

> Thank you sooo much! I have this really adorable summer dress that is backless and I really want that backless bra! You saved me so much money if would have had to order it from Victoria Secrets it would probably cost so much more! I absolute love my box! I tried on the cami and it fit like a glove! The socks are so comfy and I really want to order another box but I am having so many issues with my post office right now. It's gotten to the point that the supervisor called me and was angry that I reported them to the 1800 number! This is after they lost 3 of my boxes today! One of them was my recent Birchbox order. I wish I could! Because I am a traveling teacher ( I visit 3 schools a day), i can't. Hopefully I receive a job offer soon (just graduated with my Masters). So I can be in one place only. I thought I could just get a PO Box but quickly realized a lot of my packages won't deliver to PO boxes. I spent the whole day today trying to find my missing packages and I hoping they were not delivered to someone's home again like last time. I had to drive 20 minutes to get my last package from someone else who received it. 7months of my neighbors and I dealing with this and reporting it to her. She did nothing. So I did.


 I recommend skipping dealing with the local "supervisor" and go straight to the Postal Service Inspector General. There will be a link on the USPS page somewhere. This doesn't sound like ordinary negligence but theft. Either way, it really is an IG matter at this point. And they won't contact you to argue or chastise for legit complaining. I work with federal agency IGs on a daily basis and they are very good at what they do across the board (they act as my criminal investigators for cases I'm prosecuting). ETA - I say theft because this is a common racket in USPS, diverting a package or two to a wrong address so it appears plausible when they start stealing them.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 25, 2014)

> I recommend skipping dealing with the local "supervisor" and go straight to the Postal Service Inspector General. There will be a link on the USPS page somewhere. This doesn't sound like ordinary negligence but theft. Either way, it really is an IG matter at this point. And they won't contact you to argue or chastise for legit complaining. I work with federal agency IGs on a daily basis and they are very good at what they do across the board (they act as my criminal investigators for cases I'm prosecuting).


----------



## roskandy (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally able to pick up my box today.




I received: a blue and teal striped baseball nightshirt (Steve Madden), happy socks, sock it to me socks, and a teal chemise that is really pretty. The chemise says it is supposed to be from St. Eve but it is from Steve Madden also love it!
Bah. I think I need to adjust my settings... I keep ending up with double items. For example, I had two pairs of non-patterned sheer/plain tights and two bras in my current box! I actually love both soft-bras (I got a wantable brand last month and it's the most comfy underwear yet-still-flattering I own!) but I'm getting none of the items I covet on this thread. Boooooooo.

Can you girls give me an idea of the settings that you had for items like these? (I'm tagging people in the comment in case they happen to see it and know what their setting for the month is!):

- Really wanted the mukluk slipper socks but no-go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- lovelovelove this chemise from @feisty1

- Ahh! heart print tights! @Jeaniney 

- Cute ruffly pjs &amp; cami/pj sets @caseybean025 @MandyPandy


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 26, 2014)

> Bah. I think I need to adjust my settings...Â I keep ending up with double items. For example, I had two pairs of non-patterned sheer/plain tights and two bras in my current box! I actually love both soft-bras (I got a wantable brand last month and it's the most comfy underwear yet-still-flattering I own!)Â but I'm getting none of the items I covet on this thread.Â Boooooooo. Can you girls give me an idea of the settings that you had for items like these? (I'm tagging people in the comment in case they happen to see it and know what their setting for the month is!): - Really wanted the mukluk slipper socks but no-go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - lovelovelove this chemise from @feisty1 - Ahh! heart print tights! @Jeaniney Â  - Cute ruffly pjs &amp; cami/pj setsÂ @caseybean025 Â @MandyPandy Â


 You can just call and make specific requests. That is if you want those exact items you listed. But if you're a current subscriber they already started shipping so that might not work unless you skipped this month and then go back and buy the box later in the month. If you want something, it's best to love not like it. If you never want to see something, you have to dislike, not just like it. Cami sleep sets fall under both camis and loungewear, depending on whether they're pants or shorts. Tights fall under hosiery and depending on the kind of knit, they can also be categorized as leggings/tights. Chemises fall under both loungewear and/or camis. There's really no magic formula except to either love or dislike a category. Liked items are always fair game to go in a box. If you want frilly things, dislike pretty and polished since it basically equates to plain and dull (that's how a very honest CS rep described it to me once). But if you're looking for specific items, the only way to guarantee seeing them is to call and ask for them specifically. Keep in mind they balance the value of each box so you won't get two bigger ticket items in one box. I focus my quiz each month on what I want to see by eliminating what I don't want. It's best to just place the focus on two categories (by loving them), three categories max. Any more than that and you lower your odds of seeing a specific category (you can't dislike all but one category, FYI, for the reason I gave above about bigger ticket items like sleepwear sets and loungewear; you won't see both or if you do it is a rare event). I've limited myself (by disliking everything else) to hosiery, loungewear and shapewear, and liked accessories. I'm expecting to see shapewear, maybe a nightie, some thigh highs (I love the Kix'ies) and probably a cami of some kind. I'd recommend calling at this point to see if your box already was packed/shipped. If not they might be able to make changes still and include a specific item you request. I've spent lots of time calling CS and so far have never had a dupe, in a year even though I usually get 2 boxes a month. A pretty good track record IMO.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 26, 2014)

> You can just call and make specific requests. That is if you want those exact items you listed. But if you're a current subscriber they already started shipping so that might not work unless you skipped this month and then go back and buy the box later in the month. If you want something, it's best to love not like it. If you never want to see something, you have to dislike, not just like it. Cami sleep sets fall under both camis and loungewear, depending on whether they're pants or shorts. Tights fall under hosiery and depending on the kind of knit, they can also be categorized as leggings/tights. Chemises fall under both loungewear and/or camis. There's really no magic formula except to either love or dislike a category. Liked items are always fair game to go in a box. If you want frilly things, dislike pretty and polished since it basically equates to plain and dull (that's how a very honest CS rep described it to me once). But if you're looking for specific items, the only way to guarantee seeing them is to call and ask for them specifically. Keep in mind they balance the value of each box so you won't get two bigger ticket items in one box. I focus my quiz each month on what I want to see by eliminating what I don't want. It's best to just place the focus on two categories (by loving them), three categories max. Any more than that and you lower your odds of seeing a specific category (you can't dislike all but one category, FYI, for the reason I gave above about bigger ticket items like sleepwear sets and loungewear; you won't see both or if you do it is a rare event). I've limited myself (by disliking everything else) to hosiery, loungewear and shapewear, and liked accessories. I'm expecting to see shapewear, maybe a nightie, some thigh highs (I love the Kix'ies) and probably a cami of some kind. I'd recommend calling at this point to see if your box already was packed/shipped. If not they might be able to make changes still and include a specific item you request. I've spent lots of time calling CS and so far have never had a dupe, in a year even though I usually get 2 boxes a month. A pretty good track record IMO.


 Rereading your post, I am almost certain you either liked or loved pretty and polished. I got the same kinds of things at first because I liked that. I asked the rep how to get the cute stuff and she said to dislike pretty and polished. I think that will make a HUGE difference for you. As well as limiting categories and focusing on a couple of categories each month/box (if you're a double dipper like me). Also, definitely don't like or love neutrals. Otherwise you'll get a lot of gray, nude and black pieces.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 26, 2014)

> Rereading your post, I am almost certain you either liked or loved pretty and polished. I got the same kinds of things at first because I liked that. I asked the rep how to get the cute stuff and she said to dislike pretty and polished. I think that will make a HUGE difference for you. As well as limiting categories and focusing on a couple of categories each month/box (if you're a double dipper like me). Also, definitely don't like or love neutrals. Otherwise you'll get a lot of gray, nude and black pieces.


 I second this. Almost every month, I dislike neutrals and love colors. And every single month, I love fun and flirty and dislike pretty and polished. I've gotten sleep sets or at least cute sleep shorts almost every month that way!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 26, 2014)

[@]roskandy[/@], this is what I have for my settings. Everything it says I might receive is set to love. Everything it says I won't receive is set to dislike. I have nothing set to like.




I noticed I have my top and bottom size set to the same size... I wonder if that's a stipulation of getting the sets since they may only come together as one size rather than being able to purchase different size tops and bottoms?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank you sooo much! I have this really adorable summer dress that is backless and I really want that backless bra! You saved me so much money if would have had to order it from Victoria Secrets it would probably cost so much more! I absolute love my box! I tried on the cami and it fit like a glove! The socks are so comfy and I really want to order another box but I am having so many issues with my post office right now. It's gotten to the point that the supervisor called me and was angry that I reported them to the 1800 number! This is after they lost 3 of my boxes today! One of them was my recent Birchbox order.

Always happy to help out with the "girls." The backless silicone bras at VS are $60 and not the greatest quality. I've done better with my $25 Target version. They only go up to a C cup so my cups runneth over when I wear that one. I was so happy to see someone offer it in a D! So excited in fact that I bought 2! I'll let you know how it works. Should be delivered by Sat or next Mon. 
@fashiondiva please do let us know!  I've been looking for an inexpensive version of a bra like this for a long time, and I have the "cup runneth over" issue too!


----------



## roskandy (Feb 26, 2014)

@Fashion Diva

@caseybean025 

Ah! Thanks sooo much for the tips on the categories. (And to the people who PM'd me, too!)

This all makes a lot of sense--I guess the pics for the types are a little misleading? For some reason, I thought the pretty &amp; polished were things like lacy items. I def _like_ things in grey and nudes, but I feel like I've _only_ gotten things that are black or grey, even though I had both color preferences set to "like".  I ended up "disliking" panties, because my first two months, I would get 2 pairs per box, which is a little too much. (I want variety!!!)

I also wish the leggings/tights categories were separate! I basically can't wear thin tights to work (they have to be full coverage. Technically I shouldn't wear leggings, either, but it's much easier to get away with them so I live in leggings and sweater tights all spring and fall, haha.) But I do wear tights on the weekend, so as long as I only get about one a month I'll be happy with it.

Hopefully I get some better items next month! I altered my sub settings based on everyone's tips. I think most people with things that I want have their settings as love fun &amp; flirty!! My shipment date is currently set to later in the month, so I'll def take advantage of that next month and try to request specific things if I see anything, too.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 26, 2014)

Do you gals change your likes and dislikes based on the seasons?  For example, I don't want socks/tights in my spring/summer boxes.  I only wear socks during the winter.  Or do they reasonably know not to send those things in the warmer months?


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you gals change your likes and dislikes based on the seasons?  For example, I don't want socks/tights in my spring/summer boxes.  I only wear socks during the winter.  Or do they reasonably know not to send those things in the warmer months?
If you say you "love" socks in the summer, I'm sure they would still send you socks. You would need to adjust your profile according to the seasons I think.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 26, 2014)

> If you say you "love" socks in the summer, I'm sure they would still send you socks. You would need to adjust your profile according to the seasons I think.


 I would definitely change your preferences since I don't think they're set up to make those kinds since they exclusively rely on their profile quiz system. It's possible some women would want socks year round so I guess I can see why they wouldn't. I always err in the side of caution and just make changes myself. That way if I do get something I dislike I know it's not due to my preference settings. I do recommend in general that everyone check your profile once a month since there have been several instances of saved profiles reverting back to the standard responses (i.e., no individual preferences set).


----------



## ajkballard (Feb 27, 2014)

So excited, both of my Wantable boxes (Intimates and Makeup) for March have shipped! I have become so addicted to the Wantable boxes, I got three last month. I hope these are as good or better than the last.


----------



## lala27 (Feb 27, 2014)

Betsey Johnson slip, valued at $55, but I found it for $16 online.  It's kinda boxy looking, but .   ..                                                comfy



Alo yoga top, It's ok looking, but also soft &amp; comfy.  Two panties, the black is from QT intimates, it's very comfy &amp; sexy, the funky butterfly is Betsey Johnson.  The butterfly/colors makes it kinda young looking, but it's see-through so that makes it sexy.

I definitely need to send them a letter saying no more slips.   Hmmm, I wonder if they'd let me pick my whole box next month?


----------



## Mandipandi (Feb 27, 2014)

is this your february box or did you already get your march box?


----------



## OiiO (Feb 27, 2014)

My February box, nothing exciting, but everything will be used. The bra is ugly in person, but super comfy and seamless under tshirts. The purple thingie is actually little sleep shorts, and not granny panties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the pink duo is Betsey Johnson sleep set.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 27, 2014)

> My February box, nothing exciting, but everything will be used. The bra is ugly in person, but super comfy and seamless under tshirts. The purple thingie is actually little sleep shorts, and not granny panties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the pink duo is Betsey Johnson sleep set.


 I got the same sleep set and OMG is it soft and comfy! And I love the purple sleep shorts. Gorgeous color! And the lace is a cute touch.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 27, 2014)

I can't wait to get off work so I can see what is in my package! I love those purple shorts!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 27, 2014)

> Betsey Johnson slip, valued at $55, but I found it for $16 online. Â It's kinda boxy looking, but . Â  .. Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â comfy
> 
> AloÂ yoga top, It's ok looking, but also soft &amp; comfy. Â Two panties, the black is from QT intimates, it's very comfy &amp; sexy, the funky butterfly is Betsey Johnson. Â The butterfly/colors makes it kinda young looking, but it's see-through so that makes it sexy. I definitely need to send them a letter saying no more slips. Â  Hmmm, I wonder if they'd let me pick my whole box next month?


 Just call and tell them your preference for no more slips. You might not want to say slips since it isn't actually a slip but a chemise/nightie. Otherwise it will eliminate the wrong items. Chemises fall under loungewear and camis, so you can also just dislike them. They def won't let you pick everything since they have to balance the total value. So unless you're asking for all panties and socks, they won't let you pick multiple higher value items for a single box.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 27, 2014)

> My February box, nothing exciting, but everything will be used. The bra is ugly in person, but super comfy and seamless under tshirts. The purple thingie is actually little sleep shorts, and not granny panties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the pink duo is Betsey Johnson sleep set.





> I got the same sleep set and OMG is it soft and comfy! And I love the purple sleep shorts. Gorgeous color! And the lace is a cute touch.


 I thinks it's a fantastic box. Lacy Sleep shorts, a chemise set, plus a bra? I'd be excited! The soft bras are all fairly bland looking, so it might be worth it to dislike them to avoid disappointment because I doubt they're going to get frillier (though they did send a lace bandeau last year that was pretty cute, albeit without any support for anyone over a B cup, but nothing I've seen since then).


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 27, 2014)

> Betsey Johnson slip, valued at $55, but I found it for $16 online. Â It's kinda boxy looking, but . Â  .. Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â comfy
> 
> AloÂ yoga top, It's ok looking, but also soft &amp; comfy. Â Two panties, the black is from QT intimates, it's very comfy &amp; sexy, the funky butterfly is Betsey Johnson. Â The butterfly/colors makes it kinda young looking, but it's see-through so that makes it sexy. I definitely need to send them a letter saying no more slips. Â  Hmmm, I wonder if they'd let me pick my whole box next month?


 The only things I can find that are similar are knock off/counterfeit Betsey Johnson sets on eBay from China in the low to mid teen price range. And a few last season clearance nighties. They are using RRP not sale prices as their value guidelines, and it's been pretty accurate for the last year. I saw another similar BJ set at Nordstrom last weekend (yep, I'm that greedy, I get 2 intimates boxes and still shop lingerie, lol) and it was going for $39. Perhaps it would be less at say Kohls six months from now but for me I'm in Nordies far more than I'm ever in Kohls (if ever). So the retail price is spot on for me since that's retail for me. I think we can usually go out and find similar items for less from every sub box out there but we wouldn't have known about the products or perhaps even gotten them as soon without the subscription service. And that's part of the overall value of a monthly sub.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 27, 2014)

> So excited, both of my Wantable boxes (Intimates and Makeup) for March have shipped! I have become so addicted to the Wantable boxes, I got three last month. I hope these are as good or better than the last.


 I love that you're as addicted as me!


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Perhaps it would be less at say Kohls six months from now but for me I'm in Nordies far more than I'm ever in Kohls (if ever). So the retail price is spot on for me since that's retail for me. I think we can usually go out and find similar items for less from every sub box out there but we wouldn't have known about the products or perhaps even gotten them as soon without the subscription service. And that's part of the overall value of a monthly sub.

I agree with a lot of this, it's so interesting to me how "value" is so subjective and really translates to what someone is willing to pay for an item. I personally don't notice a significant difference between the quality of the stuff at Kohls (with the exception of their super budget brands, like Sonoma) and the quality of the stuff Wantable has been sending me. I received the Wantable brand softbra and I noticed snags in the fabric after only a couple of wears. Betsey Johnson and Steve Madden stuff is easy to find at my TJ Maxx and other places like that, and it makes absolutely no difference to me whether it's from the "newest" collection or not.  The camis that sell for $5-7 dollars at Kohls are just as good of quality and long-lasting (as far as I can tell thus far) as the PACT ones I've been receiving from Wantable.

I also don't like how they send out so many "One Size Fits Most" items -- I am very petite and weigh less than 100 pounds. The bandeau bra they sent me simply doesn't stay up, and going through the hassle of returning it is not worth my time or effort.

I totally see the appeal of the Wantable Intimates box -- a curated experience that you can't get from shopping on your own. I'm going to get another box for my birthday month in April, but then I'm unsubscribing because I know I can find similar items at discount stores, such as TJ Maxx, or items on par with the quality at Kohl's for a significantly cheaper price. This has been my **personal** experience and although I can definitely see how some ladies would feel the boxes are worth $36,  for me I can't say they are.


----------



## lala27 (Feb 28, 2014)

I found it at 6pm for $16, but the catch is they only have two larges left. Also it was at hsn for $20 but sold out &amp; sold out at many other places. Point is its older leftover stock they couldn't get rid of. This isn't the only time I've had this happen. But I still subscribe because I still find value in it &amp; I get introduced to new labels. Also it is labeled as a slip, I guess they use the terms interchangeably now. I don't want to uncheck lounge wear because I want some of these cute pants , shorts, and sets I see people getting. Mandy- I ordered my first box Black Friday and they just send out my boxes on the same date that I ordered it. It seems I get a mix of what people have gotten the month after and the current month. I'm not sure if they count it as feb or march.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 28, 2014)

Here is what I received. I think I'm going to send this box back and maybe try again or just cancel. I like the shorts but not for $36. The thong is huge on me and I won't wear the other pair. I'm not sure I will ever need footless tights? Perhaps for my ballet class? I'll have to look into that brand.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Here is what I received. I think I'm going to send this box back and maybe try again or just cancel. I like the shorts but not for $36. The thong is huge on me and I won't wear the other pair. I'm not sure I will ever need footless tights? Perhaps for my ballet class? I'll have to look into that brand.
Muk Luks is a great brand. You can dislike footless tights in your profile.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm not sure if the value is there for me. Even if I use the shorts and tights that is $18 for each. I'll uncheck footless tights and underware for next month me see what I get. I'd love some tops and bras!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not sure if the value is there for me. Even if I use the shorts and tights that is $18 for each. I'll uncheck footless tights and underware for next month me see what I get. I'd love some tops and bras!
Yeah, I don't see the value in that box. I would think that generally undies, socks, and tights are lower value while  lounge wear and bras are generally higher value. You seem to have gotten more lower value items in this box.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 28, 2014)

This sub isn't for everyone. If you like bargain hunting, this definitely isn't for you. As far as the set being last season, it is not. But if you feel it is, then that's your value point. If the value isn't there, it would be better to buy and source your own intimates separately. That's the only way to guarantee being satisfied with what you receive.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 28, 2014)

> This sub isn't for everyone. If you like bargain hunting, this definitely isn't for you. As far as the set being last season, it is not. But if you feel it is, then that's your value point. If the value isn't there, it would be better to buy and source your own intimates separately. That's the only way to guarantee being satisfied with what you receive.


 I totally agree. For me, I have at least a 30 minute drive one way to any worthwhile stores to shop for intimate type things. I only have Walmart and shopko in my town. Not much to choose from. That alone makes this box work for me.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 28, 2014)

> I agree with a lot of this, it's so interesting to me how "value" is so subjective and really translates to what someone is willing to pay for an item. I personally don't notice a significant difference between the quality of the stuff at Kohls (with the exception of their superÂ budget brands, like Sonoma) and the quality of the stuff Wantable has been sending me. I received the Wantable brand softbra and I noticed snags in the fabric after only a couple of wears. Betsey Johnson and Steve Madden stuff is easy to find at my TJ Maxx and other places like that, and it makes absolutelyÂ no difference to me whether it's from the "newest" collection or not. Â The camis that sell for $5-7 dollars at Kohls are just as good of quality and long-lasting (as far as I can tell thus far)Â as the PACT ones I've been receiving from Wantable. I also don't like how they send out so many "One Size Fits Most" itemsÂ -- I am very petite and weigh less than 100 pounds. The bandeau bra they sent me simply doesn't stay up, and going through the hassle of returning it is not worth my time or effort. I totally see the appeal of the Wantable Intimates box -- a curated experience that you can't get from shopping on your own. I'm going to get another box for my birthday month in April, but then I'm unsubscribing because I know I can find similar items at discount stores, such as TJ Maxx, or items on par with the quality at Kohl's for a significantly cheaper price. This has been my **personal** experience and although IÂ can definitely see how some ladies would feel the boxes are worth $36, Â for meÂ I can't say they are.


 Agreed on all points. I don't shop at Kohls, for me or my family. Or Walmart. But that's a personal choice. I value the shopping experience as much as the end products and do not enjoy the overall experience at either place as a rule. I have lots of other options being in a large city so that works for me and establishes my price point. I love a good coupon code but have no problem paying top dollar for certain brands that I have come to love, like la perla and Spanx. Point being that I am not so much a bargain shopper so as long as a sub like this keeps sending me things I would buy myself had I come across them independently in the places I shop, then the value is there for me. So while I love my Chanel bags and LVs, Jimmy Choos and Louboutins, I also love Shoedazzle and just fab. I don't expect a Chanel GST when I order from Shoedazzle and likewise don't expect la perla from Wantable. So expectations definitely factor into the total satisfaction level.


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Agreed on all points. I don't shop at Kohls, for me or my family. Or Walmart. But that's a personal choice. I value the shopping experience as much as the end products and do not enjoy the overall experience at either place as a rule. I have lots of other options being in a large city so that works for me and establishes my price point. I love a good coupon code but have no problem paying top dollar for certain brands that I have come to love, like la perla and Spanx. Point being that I am not so much a bargain shopper so as long as a sub like this keeps sending me things I would buy myself had I come across them independently in the places I shop, then the value is there for me. 

This definitely makes a lot of sense -- I live in a small town in the Midwest where the cost of living is very low. In cities with a higher cost of living, salaries are adjusted accordingly and a $36 pricetag isn't as big of a deal. That same $36 for me in the Midwest goes farther (in terms of housing costs, groceries, restaurants, etc.) and it's harder for me to spend $36 on a random batch of intimates because that amount of money has so much spending power in Missouri.

My peer at work lives in NYC (we work virtually) and makes SIGNIFICANTLY more money than me even though we have identical responsibilities, because of adjustments for cost of living.  When she comes here she is like "OMG I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW CHEAP EVERYTHING IS." lol

I used to work at Kohl's before I finished my degrees and it's not a bad place to shop, btw. I wouldn't compare it to Walmart.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 28, 2014)

I am not yet a subscriber to Wantable's Intimates box, but I plan on subscribing when I get my tax refund. I really don't have time or the energy to go pick out intimates myself. I really need to stock up on everything they send, except for maybe loungewear. Hurry up IRS so I can subscribe to Wantable! I do wish they had a 3 month subscription or something so I could just pay it all at once.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 28, 2014)

> This definitely makes a lot of sense -- I live in a small town in the Midwest where the cost of living is very low. In cities with a higher cost of living, salaries are adjusted accordingly and a $36 pricetag isn't as big of a deal. That same $36 for me in the Midwest goes farther (in terms of housing costs, groceries, restaurants, etc.) and it's harder for me to spend $36 on a random batch of intimates because thatÂ amount of money has so muchÂ spending power in Missouri. My peer at work lives in NYC (we work virtually) and makes SIGNIFICANTLY more money than meÂ even though we have identical responsibilities, because of adjustments for cost of living. Â When she comes here she is like "OMG I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW CHEAP EVERYTHING IS." lol I used to work at Kohl's before I finished my degrees and it's not a bad place to shop, btw.Â I wouldn't compare it to Walmart.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 There were definitely times when we we younger where $36 could make the difference between eating or not. I never forget those times and remind my kids about how daddy and had to live when we were first married. Where you live does make a big difference in terms of cost of living and all retail associated with it. We lived in Anchorage where everything cost on average 40% more than the lower 48 states and I spent that time living by catalog shopping and supporting every new fashion start up. Sadly AK wasn't really a place for haute couture, unless you consider Carharts overalls and snow boots extra fancy. When we finally moved here (we've lived in 6 counties and 11 states), we agreed this was it. There were trade offs to be sure, like public schools not being great (tuition is a big chunk of our annual income with 4 kids). And a higher cost of living in general. But I love being in a place where I have ready access to high end, cutting edge couture stores. I came from a town back east of 250 people where going to a mall was an hour (one way) driving commitment. So this is nirvana for me (and being so close to LA). The Kohls near us is nothing like what I was used to elsewhere. Believe me when I say it's not worth the risk of physical injury to save $5 that shopping here would cause. It's that bad. And I don't care if Walmart was handing out cash to customers for walking in, there's nothing on heaven or earth that could force me in there! Hubby goes on a very rare occasion to pick up printer cartridges but that's it. Without a doubt the scariest place I've ever been (and I did a deployment to Iraq). Lol!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 28, 2014)

> I am not yet a subscriber to Wantable's Intimates box, but I plan on subscribing when I get my tax refund. I really don't have time or the energy to go pick out intimates myself. I really need to stock up on everything they send, except for maybe loungewear. Hurry up IRS so I can subscribe to Wantable! I do wish they had a 3 month subscription or something so I could just pay it all at once.


 I think they're actually in the midst of rolling out a prepaid multi month sub. I kind of like the pay as you go since if I lose interest or start getting things I don't like (read: the sub becomes too much work to be worth it), then I'm not stuck for months ahead. It's usually better to do a one month sub just to get a feel. My sister did a whole year of PS and is hating it. But no refunds to be had. I think you'll really like Wantable. It's very convenient. There's lots of tips on this thread about manipulating your profile to receive what you want most. Definitely take a look at them when you do sign up. It's the best way to ensure you don't get a box filled with things you don't like or need.


----------



## lala27 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I totally agree. For me, I have at least a 30 minute drive one way to any worthwhile stores to shop for intimate type things. I only have Walmart and shopko in my town. Not much to choose from. That alone makes this box work for me.

I live close to NYC &amp; have many fabulous stores by me, but still find myself shopping online a lot.  It's just easier to search for exactly what I want &amp; find reviews &amp; whatnot.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This sub isn't for everyone. If you like bargain hunting, this definitely isn't for you. As far as the set being last season, it is not. But if you feel it is, then that's your value point. If the value isn't there, it would be better to buy and source your own intimates separately. That's the only way to guarantee being satisfied with what you receive.


I am guessing this was directed at me, but I'm not sure as I clearly stated that I still find this box to be valuable.  I always google what I receive in my wantable boxes just out of curiosity.  I also found the panties an clearance on her site for $8.99.  Just curious as to how you know that this chemise is new?


----------



## Fashion Diva (Mar 1, 2014)

> I live close to NYC &amp; have many fabulous stores by me, but still find myself shopping online a lot. Â It's just easier to search for exactly what I want &amp; find reviews &amp; whatnot. Â  I am guessing this was directed at me, but I'm not sure as I clearly stated that I still find this box to be valuable. Â I always google what I receive in my wantable boxes just out of curiosity. Â I also found the panties an clearance on her site for $8.99. Â Just curious as to how you knowÂ that this chemise is new? Â


 They're still full price in department stores. As of two weeks ago.


----------



## lala27 (Mar 1, 2014)

Well, if anyone likes that nightie it's also on sale at Dillards for $13.65, it's a shame some stores are selling this at full price when it is so drastically reduced at others.        Betsey Johnson Luscious Lite Chemise | Dillards.com


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 1, 2014)

Wait... what? I never knew I was supposed to worry about lingerie being last season. Oh well, no one sees it except for me and my husband. I guarantee he doesn't care.


----------



## hellopengy (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My February box, nothing exciting, but everything will be used. The bra is ugly in person, but super comfy and seamless under tshirts. The purple thingie is actually little sleep shorts, and not granny panties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the pink duo is Betsey Johnson sleep set.












The purple shorts are so cute! Do you know what brand it is?


----------



## OiiO (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The purple shorts are so cute! Do you know what brand it is?
Yep, it's Fleur't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lala27 (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wait... what? I never knew I was supposed to worry about lingerie being last season. Oh well, no one sees it except for me and my husband. I guarantee he doesn't care.
II don't care if my lingerie is last season, or anything else I wear either, so long as I like it.  I posted the price in my original post partially for reference for others, if someone else likes the slip or wants to try Betsey Johnson lingerie they know they can get it inexpensively.  I get that they list the original price, but I guess seeing an item currently listed for over 70% off what that price lowers the value of the box for me.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 1, 2014)

I was really happy this month! I got a lot of fun stuff!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Mar 1, 2014)

> Wait... what? I never knew I was supposed to worry about lingerie being last season. Oh well, no one sees it except for me and my husband. I guarantee he doesn't care.


 Me either. Someone else mentioned they found an item cheaper and said they send us old past season products. I have seen several items still on the shelves for full price in dept stores here. It's only relevant I suppose in terms of value. The value is there for me. I'm anxious to see my next box. I'm having a tough day. My uncle crashed his plane and was killed this morning. He is my mom's only sibling and we were very close. Packing up my family to go back east and help with arrangements. Hubby is coordinating with NTSB on the investigation and I'm trying to field media inquiries from here, which isn't so easy. I sure could use a box of happy about now. I'm settling for a bottle of Valium. I'm planning to hand them out like Pez at home.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 1, 2014)

> Me either. Someone else mentioned they found an item cheaper and said they send us old past season products. I have seen several items still on the shelves for full price in dept stores here. It's only relevant I suppose in terms of value. The value is there for me. I'm anxious to see my next box. I'm having a tough day. My uncle crashed his plane and was killed this morning. He is my mom's only sibling and we were very close. Packing up my family to go back east and help with arrangements. Hubby is coordinating with NTSB on the investigation and I'm trying to field media inquiries from here, which isn't so easy. I sure could use a box of happy about now. I'm settling for a bottle of Valium. I'm planning to hand them out like Pez at home.


 Oh my heart goes out to you. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 1, 2014)

> Me either. Someone else mentioned they found an item cheaper and said they send us old past season products. I have seen several items still on the shelves for full price in dept stores here. It's only relevant I suppose in terms of value. The value is there for me. I'm anxious to see my next box. I'm having a tough day. My uncle crashed his plane and was killed this morning. He is my mom's only sibling and we were very close. Packing up my family to go back east and help with arrangements. Hubby is coordinating with NTSB on the investigation and I'm trying to field media inquiries from here, which isn't so easy. I sure could use a box of happy about now. I'm settling for a bottle of Valium. I'm planning to hand them out like Pez at home.


 I am so so sorry for your loss!! My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 1, 2014)

> Me either. Someone else mentioned they found an item cheaper and said they send us old past season products. I have seen several items still on the shelves for full price in dept stores here. It's only relevant I suppose in terms of value. The value is there for me. I'm anxious to see my next box. I'm having a tough day. My uncle crashed his plane and was killed this morning. He is my mom's only sibling and we were very close. Packing up my family to go back east and help with arrangements. Hubby is coordinating with NTSB on the investigation and I'm trying to field media inquiries from here, which isn't so easy. I sure could use a box of happy about now. I'm settling for a bottle of Valium. I'm planning to hand them out like Pez at home.


 ! I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family!


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 1, 2014)

> I was really happy this month! I got a lot of fun stuff!
> 
> I Love your box!!! That is such a cute cami set!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 1, 2014)

> Me either. Someone else mentioned they found an item cheaper and said they send us old past season products. I have seen several items still on the shelves for full price in dept stores here. It's only relevant I suppose in terms of value. The value is there for me. I'm anxious to see my next box. I'm having a tough day. My uncle crashed his plane and was killed this morning. He is my mom's only sibling and we were very close. Packing up my family to go back east and help with arrangements. Hubby is coordinating with NTSB on the investigation and I'm trying to field media inquiries from here, which isn't so easy. I sure could use a box of happy about now. I'm settling for a bottle of Valium. I'm planning to hand them out like Pez at home.


 I am so sorry for your loss, you and your family will be in my prayers during this time.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 1, 2014)

> I was really happy this month! I got a lot of fun stuff!


 Great box!!! Love the Cami set and pants!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 2, 2014)

> Me either. Someone else mentioned they found an item cheaper and said they send us old past season products. I have seen several items still on the shelves for full price in dept stores here. It's only relevant I suppose in terms of value. The value is there for me. I'm anxious to see my next box. I'm having a tough day. My uncle crashed his plane and was killed this morning. He is my mom's only sibling and we were very close. Packing up my family to go back east and help with arrangements. Hubby is coordinating with NTSB on the investigation and I'm trying to field media inquiries from here, which isn't so easy. I sure could use a box of happy about now. I'm settling for a bottle of Valium. I'm planning to hand them out like Pez at home.


 I'm so sorry for you and your family's loss! What an unexpected tragedy. :-( My thoughts and prayers are with you guys and I hope things go well with making arrangements and getting the media off your back. It's terrible that you need to deal with the media and NTSB when you just need to grieve! Let the Valium work it's magic! And I hope your march box(es) will put a smile on your face!


----------



## Sherr (Mar 2, 2014)

> Me either. Someone else mentioned they found an item cheaper and said they send us old past season products. I have seen several items still on the shelves for full price in dept stores here. It's only relevant I suppose in terms of value. The value is there for me. I'm anxious to see my next box. I'm having a tough day. My uncle crashed his plane and was killed this morning. He is my mom's only sibling and we were very close. Packing up my family to go back east and help with arrangements. Hubby is coordinating with NTSB on the investigation and I'm trying to field media inquiries from here, which isn't so easy. I sure could use a box of happy about now. I'm settling for a bottle of Valium. I'm planning to hand them out like Pez at home.


 What terrible news! Wishing you pace and comfort.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank you all so much for kind and comforting words. This is all so surreal and shocking. I hate that moment when you first wake up and realize what happened all over again. That it wasn't a bad dream. My poor 89 year grandpa has dementia and we have to keep telling him because he forgets. Then he grieves anew each time. He taught my uncle to fly over 40 years ago and blames himself somehow. I just need to hurry up and get back home. I'd like to send a little something nice to my mom and my aunt and cousin (she is an only child and she lives next door so she is obviously devastated by the loss of her dad). I'm not sure what is best at this point. I was thinking maybe a sub box for next month, when things have calmed down. The hardest time is when all the people surrounding you in the aftermath go back to their everyday living and you're left alone to grieve. Any other ideas are welcome.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 2, 2014)

> I was really happy this month! I got a lot of fun stuff!


 We went through something similar with my 96 year old grandmother. Her doctor us it would be better to just let her believe what she believes rather than having her go through that grief over and over. You may want to talk to his doctor about who you should handle this with him. Great box!!! Love the Cami set and pants!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 2, 2014)

> Thank you all so much for kind and comforting words. This is all so surreal and shocking. I hate that moment when you first wake up and realize what happened all over again. That it wasn't a bad dream. My poor 89 year grandpa has dementia and we have to keep telling him because he forgets. Then he grieves anew each time. He taught my uncle to fly over 40 years ago and blames himself somehow. I just need to hurry up and get back home. I'd like to send a little something nice to my mom and my aunt and cousin (she is an only child and she lives next door so she is obviously devastated by the loss of her dad). I'm not sure what is best at this point. I was thinking maybe a sub box for next month, when things have calmed down. The hardest time is when all the people surrounding you in the aftermath go back to their everyday living and you're left alone to grieve. Any other ideas are welcome.


 Aww! I definitely understand the turmoil of having to break bad news to an Alzheimer's/dementia patient... I've taken care of a lot of people with Alzheimer's, dementia, traumatic brain injuries, and various mental/developmental disabilities. It takes the grieving process to a whole new level. I think sub boxes would be a very nice gesture and a little burst of happy in a rough time. Something to look forward to and be excited about!


----------



## natriga (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi!! After reading this tread I subcribe to Wantable intimate! Can't wait to have my first box! I took some of your advice! Hope that I did that good! 

Just something I don't understand...it's the waist line...I'm a bit overweight (167 for 5'2'') but my waist line is 38. The waist line section doen't go higher... what happen when someone is higher then 38.... (I,m I doing this right.... waist line is where the belly button is??) I find it a bit weird that I have to choose the highest number... I hope that I did that wright and that I will receive stuff that fit me!

And sorry for my English!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natriga (Mar 2, 2014)

~~ Based on your answers, you are likely to receive Loungewear Tanks Tights/Leggings Camis Fun &amp; Flirty Brights Panties

You will not receive Hoisery Accessories Socks Shapewear Soft Bras Pretty &amp; Polished Neutrals

That's what I choose... Do you recommend me to change something to have nice stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natriga (Mar 4, 2014)

Can't wait to have my first box! How long does it take to have my first box? (I'm in Canada!)


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 4, 2014)

> Can't wait to have my first box! How long does it take to have my first box? (I'm in Canada!)


 They ship out of Milwaukee, WI. I normally get mine in 2-3 days, but I live in WI. I know other ladies get their boxes pretty quickly though!


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They ship out of Milwaukee, WI. I normally get mine in 2-3 days, but I live in WI. I know other ladies get their boxes pretty quickly though!
I'm in California and usually get it in 3 days.


----------



## carabeth87 (Mar 5, 2014)

hmmm I ordered last week and still no shipping notice...I heard they are having problems fullfilling orders. Cant wait to get my first box though. Worth the wait. Seems like they have great customer service.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *carabeth87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hmmm I ordered last week and still no shipping notice...I heard they are having problems fullfilling orders. Cant wait to get my first box though. Worth the wait. Seems like they have great customer service. 
Really, I've never heard of problems with Wantable filling orders. Like with a lot of sub boxes, I often getting the shipping email a day after it actually ships.


----------



## Babs28 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank you all so much for kind and comforting words. This is all so surreal and shocking. I hate that moment when you first wake up and realize what happened all over again. That it wasn't a bad dream. My poor 89 year grandpa has dementia and we have to keep telling him because he forgets. Then he grieves anew each time. He taught my uncle to fly over 40 years ago and blames himself somehow. I just need to hurry up and get back home.

I'd like to send a little something nice to my mom and my aunt and cousin (she is an only child and she lives next door so she is obviously devastated by the loss of her dad). I'm not sure what is best at this point. I was thinking maybe a sub box for next month, when things have calmed down. The hardest time is when all the people surrounding you in the aftermath go back to their everyday living and you're left alone to grieve. Any other ideas are welcome.
I just popped in to see what people were getting and I saw what happened to your uncle. I'm so sorry for you and your family's loss.  If you'd like to send your mom, aunt and cousin something, how about something that they can remember him by?  A sub box is nice but it's very temporary and if you do do a sub box, I would suggest doing one that is relaxation, pampering and "take care of yourself" related.  I know some people who would consider it tacky or down playing the loss (I'm not trying to be mean) if they received a box of make up or something in that vein. I also know a few people who would like something like that to take their mind off of the loss.  As far as what to do when "when all the people surrounding you in the aftermath go back to their everyday living and you're left alone to grieve", just make yourself available to them.  Call them frequently, listen if they want to talk, listen if they just want to cry, send I am thinking of you cards, stop by (but I think you live far away, just let them know and feel that they are not alone, you are there for them.
I am so so sorry for your loss.  Such a sad tragedy.  (((Hugs)))


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 5, 2014)

Does this look like a good profile? I wasn't a fan of the underware they sent me. I would take actual leggings but not the footless tights they sent. They weren't even very "tight," I think they were a size too big...I set my weight as lighter than it actually is and they still sent me a thing and underware that was too big as well. I basically want some cute lounge wear, sexy and/or comfy but still somewhat practical. Anyways, hopefully next month is a winner!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Mar 6, 2014)

Ditch the neutrals and the pretty and polished. There are several posts in this thread that explain that those equal plain and boring. If you select leggings, that will include tights. If the underwear is a fit problem, then dislike it.


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi, New and just received my first box. I really like everything except for the butterfly on the Betsy Johnson underwear. Ugh....makes them look cheap. Perhaps I should uncheck underwear if it's usually this risky? Otherwise, super happy with the comfy bra, always love tank shapewear and love to sleep in slips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 6, 2014)

> Ditch the neutrals and the pretty and polished. There are several posts in this thread that explain that those equal plain and boring. If you select leggings, that will include tights. If the underwear is a fit problem, then dislike it.


 I disliked panties and leggings so I should be cool there. Too bad I can't select just leggings or small sized thongs. I will unselect neutrals &amp; pretty &amp; polished and hope for the best! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 6, 2014)

> Hi, New and just received my first box. I really like everything except for the butterfly on the Betsy Johnson underwear. Ugh....makes them look cheap. Perhaps I should uncheck underwear if it's usually this risky? Otherwise, super happy with the comfy bra, always love tank shapewear and love to sleep in slips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Welcome! Glad you came to the party! Just thought I'd put in my 2 cents. I, honestly, haven't gotten one pair of panties that I wouldn't wear. I think all the ones I've seen besides a couple are something I'd buy on my own from VS if I saw them. If it was me, I'd keep panties and try another pair before you decide to dislike them on the quiz (unless, of course, you just don't want/need more panties).


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 6, 2014)

> I disliked panties and leggings so I should be cool there. Too bad I can't select just leggings or small sized thongs. I will unselect neutrals &amp; pretty &amp; polished and hope for the best! Thanks for the advice!


 You should be able to select small/things as options for panties... It's been awhile since I've messed with the quiz, but after the first month, I had to change my quiz to go down a size on panties. So I'm pretty sure that's an option. And I know I basically told them I'll wear anything but thongs and don't ever get them.


----------



## HazelG (Mar 6, 2014)

I've been changing my profile with every box, based on what I've received so far, and what I would like to get next.  I set my last profile to "love" soft bras and lounge wear, and "dislike" everything else.  I received 2 bras, sleep shorts, and lounge pants... a winner box for me!


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HazelG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been changing my profile with every box, based on what I've received so far, and what I would like to get next.  I set my last profile to "love" soft bras and lounge wear, and "dislike" everything else.  I received 2 bras, sleep shorts, and lounge pants... a winner box for me!
I do the same thing with this and my makeup box. It works great.


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions! Great idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## summerflood (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's my March box. Ordered on Monday, arrived Thursday. I'm happy with it! Steve Madden sleep shorts, Sock it to Me Umbrella Socks, Polka-dot Happy Socks, and a St Eve Chemise.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *summerflood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my March box. Ordered on Monday, arrived Thursday. I'm happy with it! Steve Madden sleep shorts, Sock it to Me Umbrella Socks, Polka-dot Happy Socks, and a St Eve Chemise.




Cute!!!

Mine shipped yesterday. It ways I'm supposed to get it Monday, but I usually get Wantable boxes a day early than expected, so I'm hoping I'll get it tomorrow!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 7, 2014)

Super cute! Fingers crossed my box next later this month resembles this one.


----------



## inkstone (Mar 7, 2014)

What a cute box!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 7, 2014)

I got a pretty bad one lol three panties/?!?!? c'mon. give me some diversity lol. They even gave me one that was on my dislike list!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 7, 2014)

> I got a pretty bad one lol three panties/?!?!? c'mon. give me some diversity lol. They even gave me one that was on my dislike list!


 That's too bad...


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a pretty bad one lol three panties/?!?!? c'mon. give me some diversity lol. They even gave me one that was on my dislike list!
You can return the whole box and ask for a replacement.

Once they sent me two black eyeliners in the makeup box. Just because we indicate we love something doesn't mean we want multiples in the same box.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You can return the whole box and ask for a replacement.

Once they sent me two black eyeliners in the makeup box. Just because we indicate we love something doesn't mean we want multiples in the same box.
LOL! good point.

Yeah I may, turns out two of the items I got where bikini style when I specifically said I dislike it. I emailed them but I may be returning the whole thing, which is a shame because I like the other 2 items.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 7, 2014)

> I got a pretty bad one lol three panties/?!?!? c'mon. give me some diversity lol. They even gave me one that was on my dislike list!


 Call Kayla kugel at Wantables. The number is 414-291-4105. She helped me last month I things and was awesome in her help. She went through my profile and even picked out my stuff personally and wrote me a two page letter explaining everything! Awesom CS from her!


----------



## Sherr (Mar 7, 2014)

Received my box today and I'm very happy with it!  Even though I didn't request the shape wear in my profile, it can be worn both as a slip and a top, so I think I'll it.  Another win!


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 7, 2014)

> Received my box today and I'm very happy with it!Â  Even though I didn't request the shape wear in my profile, it can be worn both as a slip and a top, so I think I'll it. Â Another win!


 Awesome! Nice box! I hope mine comes tomorrow!


----------



## Sherr (Mar 7, 2014)

Hope so for you â€¦ it's beginning to feel like Spring!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 7, 2014)

I wish I could wear pretty underware but I have such a bubble butt they always give me a wedgie. Jealous of all the pretty, lacy ones you are get!


----------



## Sherr (Mar 8, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think of them as inspiration for a Spring exercise routine.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 8, 2014)

My box was scanned in San Diego at 1:52am!! Unless they forget to put it in the delivery truck, I'm getting it today!! I'll post a picture.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 8, 2014)

Yay! My box shipped! Should have it Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 8, 2014)

My tracking says out for delivery!

.... off to stand by my mailbox....


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 8, 2014)

I finally signed up! Got my tax refund so I finally had some disposable income to take the plunge. Took everyone's advice for my settings, crossing my fingers for some cute items!


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 8, 2014)

> I finally signed up! Got my tax refund so I finally had some disposable income to take the plunge. Took everyone's advice for my settings, crossing my fingers for some cute items!


 Woo hoo!


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 8, 2014)

Okay... here's my box....

The one on the top is a bandeau style bra with a lacy band below. Love the color, but absolutely no support for my Double Ds. That's okay... this is more for entertaining.

I also got three pair of panties. Not exciting, I know and one pair looks too big, I'll give them to my sister. But, I'm really okay with the box. After 15 year of marriage to a man who is blind.... I'll admit, I don't have a lot of pretty lacy under things. I think I'll just dislike panties next time so I get something different.


----------



## Sherr (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm shocked, THREE pairs of panties?  There must have been a mistake somewhere.


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi, I'm going in for my second box and adjusting my preferences. A few questions; For socks, if you like "low" socks will they send ankle socks or does that mean mid rise socks? Have people been happy with the sock selection, or do you feel better off just purchasing your own? Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 8, 2014)

> Okay... here's my box.... The one on the top is a bandeau style bra with a lacy band below. Love the color, but absolutely no support for my Double Ds. That's okay... this is more for entertaining. I also got three pair of panties. Not exciting, I know and one pair looks too big, I'll give them to my sister. But, I'm really okay with the box. After 15 year of marriage to a man who is blind.... I'll admit, I don't have a lot of pretty lacy under things. I think I'll just dislike panties next time so I get something different.


 Those are the Betsy Johnson underwear I got too. Did not like that butterfly.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah, I'm not crazy about the butterfly either. In fact, now I'm thinking about returning the entire box.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Call Kayla kugel at Wantables. The number is 414-291-4105. She helped me last month I things and was awesome in her help. She went through my profile and even picked out my stuff personally and wrote me a two page letter explaining everything! Awesom CS from her!
I contacted them and they weren't super helpful...they basically told me I had to return everything and didn't even apologize for sending me things on my dislike list?


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sherr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm shocked, THREE pairs of panties?  There must have been a mistake somewhere.
They gave me three too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 9, 2014)

> Hi, I'm going in for my second box and adjusting my preferences. A few questions; For socks, if you like "low" socks will they send ankle socks or does that mean mid rise socks? Have people been happy with the sock selection, or do you feel better off just purchasing your own? Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have both types set to love and I've never gotten ankle socks I don't think. I've either gotten knee socks or crew type socks. I don't actually think I've seen any ankle socks on any of the pics that got posted either. I love the socks they send me. There was only one pair that I was iffy about and it was only the pattern. The quality was awesome. They were surprisingly thick for patterned socks.


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 9, 2014)

> I have both types set to love and I've never gotten ankle socks I don't think. I've either gotten knee socks or crew type socks. I don't actually think I've seen any ankle socks on any of the pics that got posted either. I love the socks they send me. There was only one pair that I was iffy about and it was only the pattern. The quality was awesome. They were surprisingly thick for patterned socks.


 Thanks Casey!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 9, 2014)

> Thanks Casey!!


 No problem! Good luck with your preferences!


----------



## natriga (Mar 9, 2014)

Just went on the site to change my preference and saw that my box was send the 26 of february. I,m in Canada... so I might get it this week!?!


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 10, 2014)

> Just went on the site to change my preference and saw that my box was send the 26 of february. I,m in Canada... so I might get it this week!?!


 I'm in Canada too. Last month my shipped on 2/26 received 3/5.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 10, 2014)

Out for delivery!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 11, 2014)

Wish mine would come!!


----------



## Weebs (Mar 14, 2014)

I got my box today and it was two pairs of panties (I got the butterfly one too and it's cute) and two shirts. I didn't even know they would send out plain shirts like that.  I'll keep it this time but I may cancel.  I've gotten two boxes so far and they have not wow'd me enough to continue to pay $36 per box.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Weebs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today and it was two pairs of panties (I got the butterfly one too and it's cute) and two shirts. I didn't even know they would send out plain shirts like that.  I'll keep it this time but I may cancel.  I've gotten two boxes so far and they have not wow'd me enough to continue to pay $36 per box.
What do the shirts look like? Can you post a picture?


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Out for delivery!!! Can't wait!!!
What did you get?


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 14, 2014)

My march box! Sorry [@]MissKris17[/@]! I totally forgot about it!




This has been the first month I've been really meh about I think. I really like the sleep shorts (so soft and comfy!), the socks are cute and over the knee (love tall socks), the blue panties are ok. The print is a multicolored leopard print, which I like. But the pink panties... Ugh. They're supposedly a small, but they fit on me like a large would! It's crazy! They seriously go up to my belly button. They need a button to check for low rise or something. Lol. I don't dislike it enough to send it back, but I think I'll remove panties from my list of loves for now.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks @caseybean025 I love seeing what people get!!

The sleep shorts are darling, I keep hoping to get something like that. I love tall socks too! The pink panties look like a pair I got and I thought the same thing.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 14, 2014)

> Thanks @caseybean025 Â I love seeing what people get!! The sleep shorts are darling, I keep hoping to get something like that. I love tall socks too! The pink panties look like a pair I got and I thought the same thing.


 I think I've gotten probable 4-5 pairs of sleep shorts already! Some of them in sets with a cami, some just on their own. Can't wait till it's warm enough to use them!!!


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think I've gotten probable 4-5 pairs of sleep shorts already! Some of them in sets with a cami, some just on their own. Can't wait till it's warm enough to use them!!!
I've only had two intimate boxes so far, so hopefully I'll get some soon.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 14, 2014)

> I've only had two intimate boxes so far, so hopefully I'll get some soon.


 I think I've been subscribed since the end of last year... October or November maybe? So your chances are good! Maybe lounge pants too! I wish I could get those. I think they won't send them since I'm so short (4'11"). Lol.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 14, 2014)

I want all the sleep shorts and all the soft bras!!! Those purple ones are the cutest!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 14, 2014)

My first box finally arrived, after taking a slight detour the opposite direction it was supposed to. Don't know how I feel about it yet, I don't think I like brights. Too much hot pink for me. I might return it all and try again.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 14, 2014)

Ya, that's a lot of pink...no that I don't like pink. Did you dislike "pretty &amp; polished?"


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ya, that's a lot of pink...no that I don't like pink. Did you dislike "pretty &amp; polished?"
I did and I'm kind of regretting it. I might send it all back and redo my settings.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 17, 2014)

I got my March box today.  It was mostly meh except for one t-shirt that is a gray-ish burnout style shirt that's so lightweight and comfy it'll be perfect for summer and the gym.  I'm wearing it tonight, except I wish it was a bit warmer than 36 degrees and sleeting!

I also got pink and gray socks, a balconette bra and undies. Once my box page loads I'll see if it's worth keeping the socks &amp; t-shirt, otherwise I'll probably send everything back but the t-shirt.

I think I'm changing my preferences to disliking undies and socks, I'm not really digging their undies and I don't want socks for spring and summer!


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my March box today.  It was mostly meh except for one t-shirt that is a gray-ish burnout style shirt that's so lightweight and comfy it'll be perfect for summer and the gym.  I'm wearing it tonight, except I wish it was a bit warmer than 36 degrees and sleeting!

I also got pink and gray socks, a balconette bra and undies. Once my box page loads I'll see if it's worth keeping the socks &amp; t-shirt, otherwise I'll probably send everything back but the t-shirt.

I think I'm changing my preferences to disliking undies and socks, I'm not really digging their undies and I don't want socks for spring and summer!
That sounds like a nice box! I recently disliked undies and socks. I have way more than I need anyway.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That sounds like a nice box! I recently disliked undies and socks. I have way more than I need anyway.
It certainly wasn't a bad box, the bra fit a bit weird on me and I get that the idea is to wear it under low cut tops except every top I tried it under just made it look like...well...a bra sticking out, not a cami.  I also have a bazillion socks and I don't wear them at all during the warmer months. I just didn't care for the undies. I don't have time for uncomfortable undies.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 17, 2014)

Love my March box, and all of it is very Radiant Orchid-y, so I feel comfy and trendy, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 18, 2014)

> Love my March box, and all of it is very Radiant Orchid-y, so I feel comfy and trendy, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Loving the shorts and the st eve slip! Soooo cute!!!


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 18, 2014)

> Love my March box, and all of it is very Radiant Orchid-y, so I feel comfy and trendy, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wow! That's a great box. Hey Wantables... no more panties. I want this box!


----------



## Sherr (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love my March box, and all of it is very Radiant Orchid-y, so I feel comfy and trendy, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />












That is a really cute box, feels like spring, congrats!


----------



## OiiO (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow! That's a great box.

Hey Wantables... no more panties. I want this box!


Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Loving the shorts and the st eve slip! Soooo cute!!!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Sherr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is a really cute box, feels like spring, congrats!
This is definitely my best box yet. I tweaked my profile last month and removed socks, panties, hosiery, shapewear etc.


----------



## inkstone (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Love my March box, and all of it is very Radiant Orchid-y, so I feel comfy and trendy, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />














Love your box! I got an email notification that my box shipped. Should be here by the end of the week so we'll see what I got. I recently disliked undies, socks, hoisery, etc too so I'm curious to see what I get!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 18, 2014)

I took undies and socks off my list now so I'm excited to see what I get next month!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 19, 2014)

I received my Wantable Intimates.  I was not thrilled with it at all.  One of the items is a bra with an underwire.  And it is WAY too big.   I also got a tank that is too small.  And the other two items are just ok.  I really liked the January box.  The Feb box had items that I have not worn.  Still in the box.  And March was a disappointment. They said the boxes contained certain brands.  Mine did not have one of the brands listed.  Very disappointed.  I realize now that this happened in all three months.  I sent them an e-mail and unsubscribed.  I may sign up at a later time.  But, right now it is not worth the $36 a month.


----------



## inkstone (Mar 20, 2014)

My box arrived today &amp; I love everything in it!





I got a racerback tank, a chemise, sleeping shorts &amp; lounging pants. (For the record, I'm short too so I don't think they take that into account.) Adjusting my preferences really paid off!

Speaking of which, for those of you tweaking your profile, here was mine for this box:


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 20, 2014)

> My box arrived today &amp; I love everything in it!
> 
> I got a racerback tank, a chemise, sleeping shorts &amp; lounging pants. (For the record, I'm short too so I don't think they take that into account.)Â Adjusting my preferences really paid off! Speaking of which, for those of you tweaking your profile,Â here was mine for this box:


 Out of curiosity, how tall are you? I've only gotten shorts and no pants and have been guessing its height related. I even debating on changing my height on my profile so I could get pants! I hem all my own sweatpants and stuff anyways.


----------



## inkstone (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Out of curiosity, how tall are you? I've only gotten shorts and no pants and have been guessing its height related. I even debating on changing my height on my profile so I could get pants! I hem all my own sweatpants and stuff anyways.

I'm 5'0" even.


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 20, 2014)

> My box arrived today &amp; I love everything in it!
> 
> I got a racerback tank, a chemise, sleeping shorts &amp; lounging pants. (For the record, I'm short too so I don't think they take that into account.)Â Adjusting my preferences really paid off! Speaking of which, for those of you tweaking your profile,Â here was mine for this box:


 Loving your box!


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 20, 2014)

> My box arrived today &amp; I love everything in it!
> 
> I got a racerback tank, a chemise, sleeping shorts &amp; lounging pants. (For the record, I'm short too so I don't think they take that into account.)Â Adjusting my preferences really paid off! Speaking of which, for those of you tweaking your profile,Â here was mine for this box:


 Thank you for sharing! My settings are almost identical, so hopefully I get something similar! That's a great box!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 21, 2014)

> I'm 5'0" even.Â


 Ooh! Me too! So there's still hope for lounge pants for me! Woohoo! :-D


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 21, 2014)

Is there a place on my account to order a second box?  I thought I remember seeing it somewhere but now I'm not finding it.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 21, 2014)

> Is there a place on my account to order a second box? Â I thought I remember seeing it somewhere but now I'm not finding it.


 I think you just go through like ordering the regular box again.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 26, 2014)

Does anyone know about how long it took to get your money back on a return? I'm still waiting on mine for March and I kind of need it this week.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 26, 2014)

> Does anyone know about how long it took to get your money back on a return? I'm still waiting on mine for March and I kind of need it this week.


 It was the days for me. I'm in California.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 26, 2014)

Sorry... three days


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It was the days for me. I'm in California.
I am too, I don't know what the hold up is. It could be my bank, but I think I'll email them.


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 26, 2014)

Here's my second box. Thanks for all the tips on how to change preferences to get what you want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 26, 2014)

It feels like forever since I got my last box. My next box is supposed to be shipped next week, but I'm so impatient that I'm thinking about ordering another one now.


----------



## roskandy (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for helping my preferences, everyone! I ended up with:

Hot pink betsey johnson sleep set (shorts &amp; cami with black ribbon)

Pink lace nightie that's been posted a lot

Purple leggings from LOOK

Definitely love all 3!! Super excited. I was hoping to get more soft bras like last time, but not bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 26, 2014)

I went to order a 2nd march box... Oops. They're already into April boxes! So I'll be getting 2 April boxes instead. W/e. Ha.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 27, 2014)

Got my March box and am kind of bummed. I got the pretty fuchsia camisole and the rose happy socks which are ok. I also got an underwire bra in a size small. I'm a 34C, so it is too small. It's kind of cute though so maybe I can see if I can give it to someone? I also got a plain white bandeau bra. I'm definitely canceling but not sure if I should return this box as well. Last month I was only able to use the sleep shorts they sent. I'll sleep on it and see how I feel in the morning.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 27, 2014)

> I received my Wantable Intimates. Â I was not thrilled with it at all. Â One of the items is a bra with an underwire. Â And it is WAY too big. Â  I also got aÂ tank that is too small. Â And the other two items are just ok. Â I really likedÂ the January box. Â The Feb box had items that I have not worn. Â Still in the box. Â And March was a disappointment. They said the boxes contained certain brands. Â Mine did not have one of the brands listed.Â  Very disappointed. Â I realize now that this happened in all three months. Â I sent them an e-mail and unsubscribed. Â I may sign up at a later time. Â But, right now it is not worth the $36 a month.


 I bet we got the same bra...


----------



## ajkballard (Mar 28, 2014)

I didn't think I would like my box this time. To my surprise I was wrong!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 28, 2014)

> I didn't think I would like my box this time. To my surprise I was wrong!


 Nice box!!! 5 items?! Woohoo! Love the neon undies.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ajkballard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I didn't think I would like my box this time. To my surprise I was wrong!




Cute!!

Mine ships next week. I'm hoping to get some of the same cute items I've seen posted here recently!


----------



## NotTheMama (Apr 2, 2014)

So I broke down and ordered a box just for fun. It came today, which was good because I needed a little pick me up. I really like everything and while I won't make it a regular sub, I will order a box here &amp; there.






I love the socks and the cami is adorable. I just got married so the cute undies and nightie will be appreciated by my husband, I'm sure!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 2, 2014)

> So I broke down and ordered a box just for fun. It came today, which was good because I needed a little pick me up. I really like everything and while I won't make it a regular sub, I will order a box here &amp; there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love those red panties! I got the same cami a couple months ago, its cute, but the cup size is too small for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Apr 2, 2014)

> Love those red panties! I got the same cami a couple months ago, its cute, but the cup size is too small for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The joys of having small boobs!!! Lol...the cami fits me really well...I'm not saying I can get away with not wearing a bra with it, but it'll look really cute for a date night with the hubby. I'm thinking some black leggings and boots with a cardigan or sweater.


----------



## Schmootc (Apr 7, 2014)

I was bummed out by the box I got this month, I'm sending everything back. I got the racerback tank a few people posted above, but it was a large. I've got all my sizes at smalls or mediums, so that was confusing. A pair of really thick socks when I don't wear thick socks. A pair of black Steve Madden sleep shorts that I thought were ok. And a knit chemise that I think was also Steve Madden. I don't really wear chemises, but I would have kept it if I liked some of my other items more. But 1.5 out of 4 items is not enough for me to keep the box. I did finally go through and review a bunch of previous items, so hopefully I'll get something I like better next month. Oh well, you win some, you lose some.


----------



## Tinystally (Apr 7, 2014)

I think I got the same tank in a larger size and I emailed them about it. They said it runs small and they send a larger size to people on purpose. Also said it would shrink when washed. Mine did a lot. Before it was like a dress!


----------



## Schmootc (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Tinystally* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I got the same tank in a larger size and I emailed them about it. They said it runs small and they send a larger size to people on purpose. Also said it would shrink when washed. Mine did a lot. Before it was like a dress!

Well at least it wasn't a mistake then, that's something! I'd agree, it looked pretty huge to me too. I'll have to look at it again when I get home tonight.


----------



## kduncan34 (Apr 7, 2014)

Is this the March box or did you get the April box?  Im thinking of skipping this month.  For March i got a pack of 2 thick socks,  Ive cold feet so i do love them, a tank that is a little to short but it will be ok.  a pair of lovely undies and a pink bra thing that was way way to small but they replaced that for me...


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kduncan34* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is this the March box or did you get the April box?  Im thinking of skipping this month.  For March i got a pack of 2 thick socks,  Ive cold feet so i do love them, a tank that is a little to short but it will be ok.  a pair of lovely undies and a pink bra thing that was way way to small but they replaced that for me...
Did they replace one item or did you send the entire thing back?  I cancelled my sub because I didn't think their customer service was helpful.  The last box contained a nude tank that was too tight.  And an underwire pink bra.  I am small breasted so the bra was huge on me.  They never offered to replace either item.  I can send the entire box back but, it doesn't help that they were sending me things that did not follow my profile.  I asked for socks and they said they were out for two months.  I asked why they didn't send me items they were advertising for the month and they said they were out of them.  I kind of feel like if you ask me what I want and then say it isn't possible, I am fool to stay with the company.  But, in your case, they sound like they were helpful.  Sounds like they are hit or miss.


----------



## kduncan34 (Apr 7, 2014)

Mrs 30009. They just sent me out a soft bra.it sounds like we got the same one. I had really great help with both emailing and asking for certain stuff. This is the first time something hasn't fit I have only subed since Christmas though... that sticks about your service



> Did they replace one item or did you send the entire thing back? Â I cancelled my sub because I didn't think their customer service was helpful. Â The last box contained a nudeÂ tank that was too tight. Â And an underwire pink bra. Â I am small breasted so the braÂ was huge on me. Â They never offered to replace either item. Â I can send the entire box back but, it doesn't help that they were sending me things that did not follow my profile. Â I asked for socks and they said they were out for two months. Â I asked why they didn't send me items they were advertising for the month and they said they were out of them. Â I kind of feel like if you ask me what I want and then say it isn't possible, I am fool to stay with the company. Â But, in your case, they sound like they were helpful.Â  Sounds like they are hit or miss.Â


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *kduncan34* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mrs 30009. They just sent me out a soft bra.it sounds like we got the same one. I had really great help with both emailing and asking for certain stuff. This is the first time something hasn't fit I have only subed since Christmas though... that sticks about your service
This was only my 3rd box.  But, it was the first time I complained.  After the first one, I gave positive feedback and told them I would like certain things and even updated the profile.  I even ordered more items from one the companies.  The second box I didn't complain but, the items did not fit my profile.  They are still sitting in the box.  This third box made it clear that they really weren't going by my profile.  I think it would have gone along way if they would have offered to send a soft bra.  For now I will just keep the sub cancelled and go buy intimates if I feel like it.

I am glad you had a good experience.  I will watch the responses and may resub in the future.


----------



## Rubybeach (Apr 8, 2014)

Does anyone know what soft bras would be considered? Loungewear or shapewear? Thanks! Edited........duh.....it's under soft bras  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was only my 3rd box.  But, it was the first time I complained.  After the first one, I gave positive feedback and told them I would like certain things and even updated the profile.  I even ordered more items from one the companies.  The second box I didn't complain but, the items did not fit my profile.  They are still sitting in the box.  This third box made it clear that they really weren't going by my profile.  I think it would have gone along way if they would have offered to send a soft bra.  For now I will just keep the sub cancelled and go buy intimates if I feel like it.

I am glad you had a good experience.  I will watch the responses and may resub in the future.
I haven't had any issues with this box, but once all of my dislikes were removed from my profile for the makeup box. I contacted them and they sent me a shipping label to return it. I got a new box that fit my profile within three days.


----------



## MissMonica (Apr 8, 2014)

I get two boxes every month and have since the service began.  Both have completely different likes/dislikes.  And I've returned every box but one (so that's like one out of 14 or something?).  This past box I set all my sizes to medium (usually I'm a small everywhere except the chest, but they kept sending me these itty bitty shorts, so I upped my sizes to medium across the board).  I received an XS pair of lounge pants, a S tank, a M pair of shorts, and an L thong. I mean....WHAT?  To top it off, this month I received two duplicates of items I'd received in past months.

However, I will say that their customer service is EXCELLENT with regards to replacing dupes, hassle free. And their return policy is top of the line -- and ingenious. I would have canceled after my first two box fails if not for the great return policy!

I do think that there should be like/dislike options for "sheer."  I don't want sheer anything. Ever.  I mean, underwear I suppose is ok, but seriously, I don't want see-through camisoles and nightgowns. If I want something sexy, I'll shop lingerie (AdoreMe has great prices). Otherwise, what's the point of clothing if it looks like you're not wearing any?! I'd also like to shop for items on their site.

But overall, I think the service has great potential and great execution, it just hasn't quite worked out for me yet!


----------



## Sherr (Apr 9, 2014)

I got my box today, I'm pretty happy with it.  Received a Betsy Johnson black shirt ($36), a soft grey T-shirt ($9.99) by Cotton Slub (don't know the brand), Wantable taupe striped boy shorts ($8), and a blue with grey trimming Steve Madden item that says chemise but fits me like a mini-dress ($36). I liked it much better after I tried it on.


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 9, 2014)

> I got my box today, I'm pretty happy with it. Â Received aÂ Betsy Johnson black shirt ($36), aÂ soft grey T-shirt ($9.99) by Cotton Slub (don't know the brand), Wantable taupe striped boy shorts ($8), and a blue with grey trimming Steve Madden item that says chemise but fits me like a mini-dress ($36). I liked it much better after I tried it on. Â


 Cool!!! Mine will be arriving this week, can't wait to see what I got!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 15, 2014)

My April box was a little bit of a dude, four tops, two from Bella &amp; Canvas, a tank from Yummie, all of which were too big.

I kept one black tank/cami from Nikibiki since I can always use a basic tank for layering and lounging, but sent the rest back.  I adjusted my sizes, I think I went to far up since a few of my tops were too big, but I tend to like the bigger cami's and tanks since they tend to be longer and work better for layering and the gym.

I wish they sent me the Bella &amp; Canvas tank in black instead of white, the white one was way too sheer and white just doesn't work for the gym (it'll get way too dirty).  I know, it's lounge wear, but I tend to wear lounge wear for yoga and the gym (tops at least) I wear regular workout pants of course, lounge wear pants would slide right off. ha!


----------



## Sherr (Apr 17, 2014)

That's too bad.  I know that one of the camis (blue and I love the design) that I received is a little tight, but the others fit fine.  Sometimes it's hard to tell a difference between M and L unless you try them on.  It can be a little frustrating.


----------



## Sherr (Apr 30, 2014)

Did you know that we can no longer make requests in our future boxes?


----------



## NaydeneM (May 5, 2014)

My May Wantable box, I love everything except that pink ruffle shirt.....


----------



## NaydeneM (May 5, 2014)

Well that didn't work...


----------



## Saffyra (May 6, 2014)

I liked my May box.  I kinda want to get another one.  I changed my profile so I would get different things in case I do decide to get more.

I did notice that the sizes I received were not exactly what I had put in my profile but everything fit fine.  I wonder if they give you different sizes if something "runs big" or something like that.

My first box I got a pair of loungepants that were made of the most unbelievably soft and wonderful material.  I wanted to keep them but they were about a foot too long.  Obviously my height (5'1"), which is on my profile, didn't come in to play for that choice when it went into the box. 

Still, returns are ridiculously easy, thankfully.


----------



## Sherr (May 6, 2014)

NaydeneM said:


> Well that didn't work...


Naydene, are you trying to post a photo?


----------



## sylarana (May 8, 2014)

Just got my first box and it took me about 10s to know that everything would need to go back. Golden frilly socks (I'm past the princess stage by about 30 years), pink ruffled top, a cheap thong (even though I said I do not want thongs) and nude bra with see-through straps. I think the socks scared me too much, but I really don't like anything.

I'm hoping next month will turn out better .. otherwise this will have been a short experiment.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 8, 2014)

I also got the pink ruffle shirt, it went back along with nearly everything else.

Got a cute tank and pj lounge pants but they were green apple print. A little too cutesy for me. Also got a sleep shirt it was grey with blue stars, my bf said it was dowdy so it went back too ( it was pretty comfortable).

The only think I kept was a slightly neon green tank top for $9.

I'm consistently liking and keeping only one item per box.


----------



## caseybean025 (May 9, 2014)

My box is out for delivery! Hopefully I'll be able to figure out how to upload pictures... I've been slacking the last couple months. Lol.


----------



## caseybean025 (May 9, 2014)

Honeydew cami. Very soft and pretty! The whole back has lace. Gorgeous!




Betsey Johnson sleep shorts. Love!!!




St. Eve tank. Love the color and the softness of this, but not a fan of the ruffles. Will get used anyways though!


----------



## Sherr (May 9, 2014)

caseybean025 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Honeydew cami. Very soft and pretty! The whole back has lace. Gorgeous!
> 
> ...


Those are cute!  Only three things though?


----------



## caseybean025 (May 9, 2014)

Sherr said:


> Those are cute!  Only three things though?


Exactly what I thought when I opened the box! They were all high value items though so I think that may be why. I think the shorts alone were $29.99 and the tanks were both $20+.


----------



## Schmootc (May 13, 2014)

I'm bummed. I got the houndstooth Betsey Johnson sleep shorts a few months ago. They were size small, but were too small. When I asked about exchanging for a medium, they just sent me a new pair. I updated my bottoms sizing to be bigger, so imagine my surprise when I got the leopard print Betsey Johnson shorts in small this month. And another cute pair of shorts, also sized small. When I emailed about it, customer service told me that they do the sleep shorts by underwear size. I'm still wearing size small for underwear, but I like my loungewear to be roomy. You know, lounge-y! I have underwear disliked right now so I can change that size to whatever I need to without screwing that up, but I'm annoyed the first customer service agent didn't tell me to change my underwear size in the first place. Oh well, back goes the box. This is the second one I've returned. I'm giving them one more chance before I throw in the towel.


----------



## lfin12 (May 27, 2014)

I heard there is a way to get a box for $1?  anyone know what this is about?


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

So, I ordered a box at the end of April and a week later they said they were waiting on items to meet my criteria and would ship my box soon.  Now it is a month later.  Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 28, 2014)

lfin12 said:


> I heard there is a way to get a box for $1? anyone know what this is about?


Sadly that was only for one day last week. They had posted the offer on their FB.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 17, 2014)

Anyone else notice they switched to DHL shipping. UGH!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jun 18, 2014)

Got this email today...

Thank you for being a part of Wantable! I apologize but your may Intimates Box has been delayed. Unfortunately, we are waiting to receive items that fit your preferences. We are being told items are on backorder and this is the reason for the delays. For this inconvenience I have added $10.00 in store credit to your account that can be used towards a future box. If we feel that we can't put together a great box for our customers, we want to let you know so you have the option of either waiting until we have more things or canceling the order and giving them their money back. We don’t want to hold anyone hostage or send them things that don’t fit their preferences. Please advise whether you would like to continue to wait or have the order canceled. If you have any other questions/concerns please let me know. I’m happy to help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

--

Thank you,

Michelle Anderson

Junior Customer Advocate

[email protected]

I pretty much just asked how long they anticipated the delay to be. Curious what's going on!


----------



## Schmootc (Jun 23, 2014)

I didn't get an email like that, but I think my preferences are only set to loungewear, tanks, camis and socks. No panties, bras or hosiery.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jun 25, 2014)

Schmootc said:


> I didn't get an email like that, but I think my preferences are only set to loungewear, tanks, camis and socks. No panties, bras or hosiery.


That's how mine is set up too. I ended up waiting since it would only be a few more days. Got a great box too!


----------



## Sherr (Jul 9, 2014)

My July box … like it SO much more than my June box!  

I was trying to upload a photo but the new MUT format is just not my friend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Jul 14, 2014)

Mine hasn't shipped yet. :-(


----------



## ashleylaura (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm new to wantable. I just got my first box tonight. I got a cute pair of undies, blue with lace detail but the lace was already coming off of the panties! And there was already a hole on one side. They also didn't have any tag or anything which made me wonder if they were a return? 

They also sent me a see through lace cami, which is adorable. It says large, but a C cup wouldn't even fit in this. I am a DD, which of course is in my profile.

The last item was a pj top and short set that is leopard print and kind of reminds me of a grandma. I'm so disappointed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I emailed CS. When you return a box, do they send you a new one or refund you for the month? 

Also, can you ever return just one item? How does that work?


----------



## Sherr (Jul 19, 2014)

ashleylaura said:


> I'm new to wantable. I just got my first box tonight. I got a cute pair of undies, blue with lace detail but the lace was already coming off of the panties! And there was already a hole on one side. They also didn't have any tag or anything which made me wonder if they were a return?
> 
> They also sent me a see through lace cami, which is adorable. It says large, but a C cup wouldn't even fit in this. I am a DD, which of course is in my profile.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure you receive a new box.  If one item is damaged, I believe they will replace it.  Good luck!


----------



## Weebs (Jul 19, 2014)

I returned my July box.  First time ever returning it.  I received a really long shirt (i guess it was a sleep shirt) but it was much too long for my liking.  I also got a PJ set with a cami and shorts but they sent me XL (I wear a medium).  The last item I actually liked - Kathy Ireland camisole but it wasn't worth it to keep the rest of the box.  They said they would be refunding me my $36 once they received the return.  

In other news, I also got the Wantable makeup box this month and I LOVED it.  It came with Tarina Tarantino stuff - mascara, a beautiful eyeshadow palette, a blush brush and a Vincent Longo bronzer.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 19, 2014)

July was a bust for me, a babydoll with a matching thong in zebra print (yuck) my bf laughed at me when I put it on (the babydoll top part, that is), mostly because it was ridiculous looking.

I also got the animal print t-shirt/short sleep set, which was comfortable but frumpy looking.

And a pink racer back tank.  I kept this but washed it last night and now it has a hole in it. Sheesh.

June was WAY better for me, I kept my entire box.  Even the SRSLY tank.  I wear it over my bathing suit. ha!  I still managed to get approached for surveys and such when I'm at the beach wearing that tank, I feel like pointing to the shirt when people want me to do some survey on the beach.  I'm *trying* to relax here bud! lol


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 19, 2014)

Weebs said:


> I returned my July box.  First time ever returning it.  I received a really long shirt (i guess it was a sleep shirt) but it was much too long for my liking.  I also got a PJ set with a cami and shorts but they sent me XL (I wear a medium).  The last item I actually liked - Kathy Ireland camisole but it wasn't worth it to keep the rest of the box.  They said they would be refunding me my $36 once they received the return.
> 
> In other news, I also got the Wantable makeup box this month and I LOVED it.  It came with Tarina Tarantino stuff - mascara, a beautiful eyeshadow palette, a blush brush and a Vincent Longo bronzer.


Do all the wantable boxes work the same way, keep what you want and return what you don't? 

I've considered trying the other two, makeup and accessories.  But I'm afraid I'll be overun with makeup and earrings, hehe!


----------



## Weebs (Jul 19, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Do all the wantable boxes work the same way, keep what you want and return what you don't?
> 
> I've considered trying the other two, makeup and accessories.  But I'm afraid I'll be overun with makeup and earrings, heheI


I think so but I'm not 100% sure.  I do know you can return the entire box but I don't know about the partial stuff.  I tried the accessories box a couple of times but it wasn't to my liking to keep it going.


----------



## janessapk (Jul 19, 2014)

Just canceled all my Wantable subscriptions. There was a shapewear item for July that I was super excited to get. Fingers were crossed and all that jazz. Instead of any shapewear that was on my love list, they sent me things from my list of 'likes' that don't even fit (like the leggings), or would look great--on a tiny grandma. 

Last time I looked into partial returns, each item would have to be over the price of the box, and nothing they sent me is.

I love this concept, and I've tried each box a handful of times with moderate success, and the customer service has always been nice, but there are way too many misses for me to keep subscribing.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm a bit annoyed. I returned a portion of my box on the 18th (10 days ago) and no sign of an acknowledgement of my return or refund for that matter.  I sent them a quick email but no response.  Last time they were delayed they gave me a credit on my next purchase.  Which was nice!

I'm a little bummed because my Tyler Florence fancy box is done and I just canceled a Birchbox so I was thinking of picking up accessories or makeup wantable boxes, but not sure if I should now?


----------



## Weebs (Jul 28, 2014)

Hmmm weird.  I returned my entire box and got my refund fairly quickly.  I'm sure they will answer you, as they have great customer service.


----------



## Sherr (Jul 29, 2014)

I agree, Wantable has great customer service.  I would suspect the Post Office first, Wantable second  /emoticons/sm[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 29, 2014)

Um, tracking says the box was delivered and I still don't have a response to my email from wantable. It's wantable not the PO.


----------



## sylarana (Jul 29, 2014)

I sent a box back and never got any kind of response from them. But, they did refund my money back to the card ..

Have you checked your credit card?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 29, 2014)

Of course I checked my card lol that's how I knew no return had reached my account!

Anyway, I heard back from wantable it's all been resolved.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 2, 2014)

Hmm, my first month's box looks like stuff I'd put in the Gioodwill donation box. A bright yellow cami ( OSFA), some hideous maroon SHEER leggings ( yeah, so on trend, and did I mention that they are footless),

a thong that would fit a 10 year old ( size XS) and I specified NO thongs, and a " soft bra" that I swear is one of the new generation of nursing bras!!!!

I told them how awful I think it all is and why and how big bosomed ladies don't want to wear ugly bras with no lace or anything, just a crossover slip on bra that is a nursing bra, IMO.

So they didn't really respond except to say the thong was a mistake ( the entire box was a mistake) and send out their return label.

Their curation and QC is gone. I remember when they started. Very nice small company. Now, I think they must have sold to someone else. I cannot  believe that with all the problems I read about with the accessory and the Intimates lines, they are starting a Fitness line. You clean up what you have first, then you add to it.


----------



## melanie0971 (Aug 7, 2014)

Maybe I've just been lucky but I've gotten excellent boxes. I did put my toe through a pair of socks but they replaced them. I did get something's ng in the wrong size once but they sent a replacement item and told me to gift the other item.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 8, 2014)

melanie0971 said:


> Maybe I've just been lucky but I've gotten excellent boxes. I did put my toe through a pair of socks but they replaced them. I did get something's ng in the wrong size once but they sent a replacement item and told me to gift the other item.


It's really a bummer when the first month with a new sub is a total " bust". LOL. I sent my entire Wantables Intimates box back to them and I had quite a lot of constructive ideas for them as far as the DD-E cups and larger go in tops. 

The main thing is something I didn't say- I didn't get what was on my packing slip. I was supposed to get what looked like some very pretty and nice things. I wear a regular Medium size in bottoms- that's no problem at all, ever. I was really worried that they would think I had swapped out items, but since everything has a tag, they will be able to tell that it's their merchandise.. Also, that the sizes are so " OFF", there's no way a person could have that range in her lingerie armoire.

IDK whether they will send out a replacement or just credit me. I'd much rather have replacement items.

I think I'll hint for hubby to go to Soma Intimates this weekend. They have some gorgeous bras in the larger size ranges.  I might do some Internet shopping for their newest collections first.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Takes the sting out of the Wantables being so bad and being sent back, too.


----------



## Weebs (Aug 8, 2014)

I ordered both the intimates box and the makeup box when the August boxes became available.  I already got my makeup box but nothing on my intimates box at all.  I emailed them to ask where my box was and they told me that they were "waiting for more items to come in that match my preferences".  They said I could cancel and get a refund or wait.  I returned last month's box so I am looking forward to a better box this month so I said I would wait - but how long is the wait?  I asked and they have not replied yet.  Sigh.  My makeup box this month wasn't that great (last month was amazing).... I do think something is going on with them and I may just stop my subscriptions after this month.  Still trying to decide.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 8, 2014)

Weebs said:


> I ordered both the intimates box and the makeup box when the August boxes became available.  I already got my makeup box but nothing on my intimates box at all.  I emailed them to ask where my box was and they told me that they were "waiting for more items to come in that match my preferences".  They said I could cancel and get a refund or wait.  I returned last month's box so I am looking forward to a better box this month so I said I would wait - but how long is the wait?  I asked and they have not replied yet.  Sigh.  My makeup box this month wasn't that great (last month was amazing).... I do think something is going on with them and I may just stop my subscriptions after this month.  Still trying to decide.


So do you have to keep all (or return all) the makeup items or can you do partial returns like the intimate box?


----------



## JLPeach (Aug 8, 2014)

GirlyGirlie- They will credit your account, but you can go back online and just order an "additional" August box and they will send you out a new one... Just go through the quiz and then at the end there should be a little button to click to do so. I have done this before . Also though, I would e-mail if that ever happens again where you get items that were not on your packing slip or were the incorrect size. They have ALWAYS sent me the correct items and generally have not asked me to return the wrong ones. This is why I stick around even though some boxes are a miss. Their customer service is great and I love being able to return. Side note as well- they have sent me "wrong" sizes before on purpose because an item runs small or big so I try to try things on before I complain (I have gotten legitimately wrong sizes as well though).


----------



## caseybean025 (Aug 8, 2014)

Weebs said:


> I ordered both the intimates box and the makeup box when the August boxes became available.  I already got my makeup box but nothing on my intimates box at all.  I emailed them to ask where my box was and they told me that they were "waiting for more items to come in that match my preferences".  They said I could cancel and get a refund or wait.  I returned last month's box so I am looking forward to a better box this month so I said I would wait - but how long is the wait?  I asked and they have not replied yet.  Sigh.  My makeup box this month wasn't that great (last month was amazing).... I do think something is going on with them and I may just stop my subscriptions after this month.  Still trying to decide.


At one point I got an email from them that there were delays getting some items for my box and I said I'd wait. It took about a week I think and because of the delay, they gave me a credit. I think $10?


----------



## Weebs (Aug 9, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> So do you have to keep all (or return all) the makeup items or can you do partial returns like the intimate box?


I'm not sure, as I've only returned an entire intimates box before.  Personally I'm keeping the makeup box... while it wasn't as great as last month, I will use all the items in the box.  The eyeshadow I got was crumbled on the top, but it wasn't bad and the rest is holding up good, so no big deal.


----------



## melanie0971 (Aug 11, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> It's really a bummer when the first month with a new sub is a total " bust". LOL. I sent my entire Wantables Intimates box back to them and I had quite a lot of constructive ideas for them as far as the DD-E cups and larger go in tops.
> 
> The main thing is something I didn't say- I didn't get what was on my packing slip. I was supposed to get what looked like some very pretty and nice things. I wear a regular Medium size in bottoms- that's no problem at all, ever. I was really worried that they would think I had swapped out items, but since everything has a tag, they will be able to tell that it's their merchandise.. Also, that the sizes are so " OFF", there's no way a person could have that range in her lingerie armoire.
> 
> ...


I admit I didn't even go.there with bras. I'm a 34DD so those soft sports bras etc never fit. So anything like that is in my dislike


----------



## caseybean025 (Aug 11, 2014)

melanie0971 said:


> I admit I didn't even go.there with bras. I'm a 34DD so those soft sports bras etc never fit. So anything like that is in my dislike


Ditto! Same size as you too! It's hard enough for me to find a proper fitting and supportive bra as it is... I just know those soft bras would NOT keep the girls in place.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 12, 2014)

caseybean025 said:


> Ditto! Same size as you too! It's hard enough for me to find a proper fitting and supportive bra as it is... I just know those soft bras would NOT keep the girls in place.


OMG, I never actually WORE a nursing bra but I've seen them, and if they are as uncomfortable as the thing Wantables sent out, whew. I'm a 32-34 DD/E ( depends on brand and style) and all this thing did was bind up my whole chest like I had broken ribs way up high. Lots worse than the last sports bra I squeezed into from  LuLuLemon. ( that's saying a lot).

Wantables may have good intentions but unless the intention is for nothing to either match or fit ( either one would have probably made the box a keeper for me) --- well, no longer going to try with them. I know how nice they are from the makeup they used to sell in collections that you picked out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Aug 12, 2014)

Everything else has fit pretty well. I just avoid the bras when I need bras I pretty much go through Decent Exposures because they can essentially custom make them not pretty but functional. And no sales lady insisting I can't possibly be a 34DD/E


----------



## melanie0971 (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh and for the record my nursing bras were more comfy than most other bras


----------



## Esmarelda (Aug 13, 2014)

I love Wantable!  So far I've received 2 make-up boxes and 4 of the intimates boxes.  I tailor my loves, likes, and dislikes to whatever I want to receive in that particular box and change it each time.  I received an intimates box today that I couldn't be more thrilled with!  I received a pair of black cable leggings that I'm planning to wear tucked into my favorite boots this fall.  I also received a pair of dark eggplant purple leggings and a deep blue tank and a black tank.  I'm saving the tanks for layering with this fall.  In my previous boxes I've received cute pajama sets, a tee shirt, some cute socks, a pretty lilac Coobie cami, some nice undies, etc.  

I try to be as specific as possible in the survey as to what I would like to see in my box, and accurate with my sizes.  For the box I received today I had bright colors as a dislike, and only liked leggings, tanks, and camisoles, so I received exactly what I wanted.

I always have soft bras as a dislike so I won't receive them.  Soft bras generally don't offer much support, and I prefer underwire bras.  Most of the soft bras I've seen in online Wantable reviews and on You Tube are plain bras that look like sport bras, and I prefer fancy bras (Walcaol), that's another reason I have them as a dislike.

Out of the 2 make-up boxes that I received I received just 1 product that I won't use, and it was a lipstick that was too bright for me.


----------



## JLPeach (Aug 13, 2014)

I also love Wantable... but have probably had a few more issues with the Intimates Box than I have had with Make-Up or Accessories lately. I somewhat attribute this to the quiz being less detailed and not fully accounting for some of their newer products (why can't you choose Fun &amp; Flirty or Pretty &amp; Polished by category like the make-up quiz where you can choose classic or trendy based on the type of make-up?!). I also am a bit unsure what they qualify as "Fun &amp; Flirty" versus "Pretty &amp; Polished" in regards to lounge wear- I personally really want some cute, fun pjs or true lounge wear and feel as though I have been getting nothing but what I would consider sexy lingerie which to me is NOT lounge wear, or conducive to everyday use. Don't get me wrong- I would love to get an item like that every so often, but not as my highest value item every month. I wish it was easier to specify between lounge wear and lingerie on the quiz. I sent them an e-mail yesterday asking for a bit of assistance in regards to filling out the quiz (maybe I should only like "Pretty &amp; Polished"). I also asked about whether they have discussed or considered updating the quiz. Will keep you all posted on the response!


----------



## JLPeach (Aug 14, 2014)

Got a response already- they really do have great CS. They explained that every "sexy lingerie" type item has been considered "Fun &amp; Flirty" but that pjs and other lounge wear could fall under either F&amp;F or P&amp;P categories. She also mentioned that there are changes to the quiz in the works and that they have discussed including more categories and the ability to further personalize. She recommends setting F&amp;F to dislike if you want to ensure you do not get any lingerie until they change things up in the future.

I was pleased with the response in regards to the friendliness and timeliness. However, I am slightly sad that in order to avoid the lingerie (which they seem to have oodles of) I can't get ANYTHING F&amp;F in any category... I might need to skip the intimates box for a few months. I also wish we had a better idea of how long into the "future" we are talking.

What types of items are people getting that only put P&amp;P as a preference? Just basics (i.e. solid colored basic camis, etc.)?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 14, 2014)

JLPeach said:


> Got a response already- they really do have great CS. They explained that every "sexy lingerie" type item has been considered "Fun &amp; Flirty" but that pjs and other lounge wear could fall under either F&amp;F or P&amp;P categories. She also mentioned that there are changes to the quiz in the works and that they have discussed including more categories and the ability to further personalize. She recommends setting F&amp;F to dislike if you want to ensure you do not get any lingerie until they change things up in the future.
> 
> I was pleased with the response in regards to the friendliness and timeliness. However, I am slightly sad that in order to avoid the lingerie (which they seem to have oodles of) I can't get ANYTHING F&amp;F in any category... I might need to skip the intimates box for a few months. I also wish we had a better idea of how long into the "future" we are talking.
> 
> What types of items are people getting that only put P&amp;P as a preference? Just basics (i.e. solid colored basic camis, etc.)?


That's what I hope to get in each box the basics, solids, layering tanks and other tops/lounge wear, so I updated my preferences to reflect loving P&amp;P and disliking F&amp;F since I got a ridiculous lingerie piece last month. 

I'm curious about your experience with the makeup box. Is it set up the same way as the intimate box, where you can make partial returns?


----------



## JLPeach (Aug 14, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I'm curious about your experience with the makeup box. Is it set up the same way as the intimate box, where you can make partial returns?


I have REALLY been liking the makeup box the past few months. I think they have added much higher quality brands recently and I also seem to be getting more 5 product boxes which I like. They also have been doing more eye shadow duo, trio, quads which makes me happy because I hate getting one lone color.

The quiz is much more detailed, so for instance I can say I only like neutral colored eyeliner (brown, black, grey) but I like trendy lipstick colors, etc. You also can specify the medium of each product, so you don't have to just blanket like all blush- you can say you only like pressed powder, loose powder, or cream blush. Many more options to dislike a particular form of something that you don't want. 

It works the same way- so you can do either a partial or full return! They also have sent me the incorrect product and were quick to send out the correct one (without requiring me to send the wrong back).


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 14, 2014)

JLPeach said:


> I have REALLY been liking the makeup box the past few months. I think they have added much higher quality brands recently and I also seem to be getting more 5 product boxes which I like. They also have been doing more eye shadow duo, trio, quads which makes me happy because I hate getting one lone color.
> 
> The quiz is much more detailed, so for instance I can say I only like neutral colored eyeliner (brown, black, grey) but I like trendy lipstick colors, etc. You also can specify the medium of each product, so you don't have to just blanket like all blush- you can say you only like pressed powder, loose powder, or cream blush. Many more options to dislike a particular form of something that you don't want.
> 
> It works the same way- so you can do either a partial or full return! They also have sent me the incorrect product and were quick to send out the correct one (without requiring me to send the wrong back).


Thank you for all the info.  Very helpful!


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Aug 15, 2014)

Just wanted to say that Wantable's CS has been great. Wasn't happy with my Intimates box last month but couldn't initiate return because it wasn't showing up as delivered (???) I contacted them, and they fixed it and initiated the return process. Got my money back very quickly. Tried the Accessories box but didn't like what I got, so sent that back and already got my money back. Decided to change my settings and try another Accessories box this month, got it today, and liked it much better! (Apparently, choosing gold instead of silver was the ticket this month!) I actually was expecting the Intimates box today instead based on the shipment e-mail they sent. I e-mailed them about it, and they responded almost immediately, saying they'd sent out the wrong shipment e-mail and that my Intimates box was on its way. So their return policy plus CS makes me want to stay with them as a customer.


----------



## melanie0971 (Aug 22, 2014)

JLPeach said:


> Got a response already- they really do have great CS. They explained that every "sexy lingerie" type item has been considered "Fun &amp; Flirty" but that pjs and other lounge wear could fall under either F&amp;F or P&amp;P categories. She also mentioned that there are changes to the quiz in the works and that they have discussed including more categories and the ability to further personalize. She recommends setting F&amp;F to dislike if you want to ensure you do not get any lingerie until they change things up in the future.
> 
> I was pleased with the response in regards to the friendliness and timeliness. However, I am slightly sad that in order to avoid the lingerie (which they seem to have oodles of) I can't get ANYTHING F&amp;F in any category... I might need to skip the intimates box for a few months. I also wish we had a better idea of how long into the "future" we are talking.
> 
> What types of items are people getting that only put P&amp;P as a preference? Just basics (i.e. solid colored basic camis, etc.)?


 Thanks for the info infohave to give that a try maybe it will reducethe amount of pink


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Aug 22, 2014)

After they said a week ago that my Intimates box was on its way, and I still hadn't gotten a shipment notificaation, I e-mailed them again. It turns out that it wasn't actually ready, and they were having trouble finding stuff to match my profile--guess I narrowed down too much! They said they put $10 in my account for the delay (very nice!) and said I could either keep waiting, change my profile so it's easier to match, or cancel this month and they'd refund my money. I was impressed that they gave me all those options. So I decided to change my profile to be a bit less restrictive, and they said they should get it out to me next week. Pretty sure I keep the $10, too! So it's frustrating, but CS is very responsive. It would just be nice if they could let you know without you asking why there's a delay. Or what about my profile makes it challenging. Sticking with it for now though...


----------



## Weebs (Aug 23, 2014)

Same thing happened with me.  I waited for them to get something in that fit my profile and I didn't have to wait more than a week after I contacted them.  I got $10 in credits and went ahead and ordered an accessories box using the credits.  That $10 will automatically apply to your next month's intimates subscription, unless you want to use it before then on another box.


----------



## Sheydan (Aug 24, 2014)

Does anyone else really dislike Third Love underwear. I think the crotch part is not wide enough to keep my girl bits in...and before anyone goes there, my girl bits are of normal size.


----------



## caseybean025 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sheydan said:


> Does anyone else really dislike Third Love underwear. I think the crotch part is not wide enough to keep my girl bits in...and before anyone goes there, my girl bits are of normal size.


OMG yes. I started to question my anatomy at first and then realized that my VS dainties cover just fine, so it's just the brand. Lol. Glad it wasn't just me!


----------



## Sheydan (Aug 26, 2014)

caseybean025 said:


> OMG yes. I started to question my anatomy at first and then realized that my VS dainties cover just fine, so it's just the brand. Lol. Glad it wasn't just me!


I work in healthcare and see other peoples girl bits all day long....I've seen some odd ones but I bet you are completely normal.


----------



## caseybean025 (Aug 26, 2014)

Sheydan said:


> I work in healthcare and see other peoples girl bits all day long....I've seen some odd ones but I bet you are completely normal.


Ditto on the healthcare thing! It's definitely eye opening to say the least. Ha.


----------



## jenacate (Oct 1, 2014)

I just signed up for my first boxes. I did accessories and intimates. I sent my accessories back because my profile had reset to liking everything. They gave me a credit to my account and I reordered. I should be getting my intimates box tomorrow and I'm excited! I thought I'd like the accessories better but after reading these posts I'm leaning towards the intimates.


----------



## curled (Oct 2, 2014)

I just unsubscribed from this box. Last month was my first try since I got a 10% off my first box coupon, but they sent me 4 items, one that doesn't fit me and another which was a pair of pink underwear that is just so full of dye. I've been rinsing the underwear all day today and no matter how hard I try, the dye is still coming out and it's VERY staining.

I don't know if I should contact CS about the underwear since I don't know if they can do anything about it. I just think getting 4 items and not being able to use half just isn't worth the cost.


----------



## jenacate (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh no! I got pink underwear as well and haven't washed or worn them yet and now I'm scared too. I liked my whole box.

a purple maxi nightgown- not something I ever would have bought but it's really comfortable and taking me out of my comfort zone.

Pink hipster underwear- see through but I'm not picky about my underwear so I'll wear these.

Royal blue cookie bandeau bra- never thought this would support my 36d's but it does and is comfortable. I need these in every color.

Flower lace net tights- I love these but I tried them on and they were WAY too small and ripped according to the package they should have fit but didn't. I emailed wantable and hopefully they will send me the larger size or another replacement item. If they do I'll definitely sub again. If not, this will be my last box.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 3, 2014)

I got a notice in early September from Intimates saying my box was ready. Three weeks later I emailed them to ask about getting a tracking number. The CSR who replied explained that they had trouble getting things in my size but that new items had just come in and he personally fulfilled the order; I should expect it to ship the next business day. Three business days later, I called them to find out what the problem was. This CSR repeated that new items came in that day and she would send out my box that afternoon. When I asked how that could be possible when the previous CSR wrote to tell me he filled the order three days prior, she just said that she personally fulfilled the order that minute. I didn't get any compensation for either the lateness or being lied to by the first CSR.

I wish I didn't like the items I get so much, or I'd just cancel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I ordered an October box and again haven't gotten a shipping notice in the four days since. Do they just not keep track of the sizes of their customers so they can make sure they order enough?


----------



## jenacate (Oct 3, 2014)

I just heard back from customer service and they are sending me a new item to replace my tights. I'm shocked they aren't doing anything extra for you. I've had two issues and they've gone over and above for me.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 14, 2014)

Count me among those whose profile is apparently causing difficulty. I've had the same profile for months so I think it's an pretty flimsy excuse (it's highly unlikely so many have overly complicated profiles; that's the point of customization and I haven't heard that nonsense once in 12 months and counting). But anyway, they gave me the same $10 credit and the option to cancel. I'm waiting it out for another week and if no shipment by then, I'll def cancel for a refund (I was charged 2 weeks ago). It sounds like they just don't have the inventory to cover all the subscribers. I hope they don't limit the survey as a response.



MarylandGirl said:


> After they said a week ago that my Intimates box was on its way, and I still hadn't gotten a shipment notificaation, I e-mailed them again. It turns out that it wasn't actually ready, and they were having trouble finding stuff to match my profile--guess I narrowed down too much! They said they put $10 in my account for the delay (very nice!) and said I could either keep waiting, change my profile so it's easier to match, or cancel this month and they'd refund my money. I was impressed that they gave me all those options. So I decided to change my profile to be a bit less restrictive, and they said they should get it out to me next week. Pretty sure I keep the $10, too! So it's frustrating, but CS is very responsive. It would just be nice if they could let you know without you asking why there's a delay. Or what about my profile makes it challenging. Sticking with it for now though...


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm now wondering if anyone took them up on the "change your profile" offer. How would that ensure they have correct sizes? Unless changing means selecting only socks and accessories, it wouldn't. So that's two versions of excuses so far - sizes are limited and matching category products are in short supply. I've always been this sub's biggest cheerleader but this really irritates me. Just be straight with us and say you're short on inventory period. Don't blame the customers. Geesh!


----------



## Weebs (Oct 15, 2014)

My intimates box is late too.  Same excuses... waiting for arrivals to fit my profile.  I've seen some bloggers get some great boxes so far that totally fit my profile, so I don't get it.  Oh well.


----------



## JLPeach (Oct 15, 2014)

I also had this problem for the first time ever last month. I skipped for October.... and I did fill out the September survey. I made it pretty clear that this category needs some attention. The quiz just is not detailed enough (lingerie should not be the same as comfy loungewear and all shapewear is not the same etc.). That coupled with the fact that even with a vague quiz they seem to never have enough of anything... it just seems to be lacking lately. The intimates sub has been my favorite and also my least favorite. I think this would be super popular if they just spent a little time updating the quiz and working out their ordering like they have for the make-up and accessories categories.


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Oct 15, 2014)

I got a survey today from them asking if I'd prefer to keep the price at $36 and get 3-4 (instead of 4-5) higher-quality items or raise the price to $44 and stay with the same number of items. I opted for the first option. So I wonder if maybe they're having trouble fulfilling orders and not losing money?


----------



## JLPeach (Oct 16, 2014)

Hmmm. I suppose that could be, but I am hesitant to give them the benefit of the doubt on that. I have frequently received items that I see selling for VERY cheap on other sites. For example PJ sets that counted as 2 items (and had a high "value") selling for $8 on another site. On the other hand, I have also gotten some awesome items (like happy socks that actually are worth as much as they say). I guess if I was going to get 3 items I would want to make sure I am actually getting quality stuff.... Not like a tank top and two pairs of panties that have weird sizing and aren't worth much... I might have to sit out for a while and see how it goes. I was happy to see some people looked to get true lounge wear in October.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 16, 2014)

Shoot, I'd just be happy to get the freaking box at this point. They had better not start scaling down without announcing that officially ahead of time. Otherwise they're changing the terms of service AFTER payment was made. Which is, in a word, illegal. Sounds like they plan to make changes but it makes me uneasy that I'm still waiting for my Oct box with no foreseeable end in sight. I think at this point I'd feel better just to get a refund after all. I really don't want to wait until the end of the month just to get less items at a potentially (likely) even lower value. It's pretty much what I assumed-they aren't making $$ and are now looking for ways to fulfill orders cheaper. That's fine, just do it after you fulfill existing/paid orders. It's already been 17 days since they zapped my card for the full $36. I just asked for an ETA and was told basically they have no clue. So, um, yeah, I think it will be a refund for me and I'll treat myself to some clearance items at VS.

quote name="JLPeach" post="2310800" timestamp="1413483434"]Hmmm. I suppose that could be, but I am hesitant to give them the benefit of the doubt on that. I have frequently received items that I see selling for VERY cheap on other sites. For example PJ sets that counted as 2 items (and had a high "value") selling for $8 on another site. On the other hand, I have also gotten some awesome items (like happy socks that actually are worth as much as they say). I guess if I was going to get 3 items I would want to make sure I am actually getting quality stuff.... Not like a tank top and two pairs of panties that have weird sizing and aren't worth much... I might have to sit out for a while and see how it goes. I was happy to see some people looked to get true lounge wear in October.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 16, 2014)

That would have me pissed beyond words! The worst thing companies can do when they're late fulfilling orders like this is to send out unsolicited/free boxes to non-paying (most, not all) customers. Focus on keeping the customers you have happy at times like this rather than still trying to simultaneously recruit new ones at the expense of existing ones. It's just bad form. And stupid.



Weebs said:


> My intimates box is late too.  Same excuses... waiting for arrivals to fit my profile.  I've seen some bloggers get some great boxes so far that totally fit my profile, so I don't get it.  Oh well.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 20, 2014)

Has anyone who was still waiting gotten anything yet? Either a shipping notice or an actual package? I haven't heard boo from Wantable since the last email they sent me on Oct 13. I think I'm just going to cancel at this point. I don't care to have my $ held hostage indefinitely with nothing to show for it in sight.


----------



## Weebs (Oct 20, 2014)

I got shipping notice on Friday... finally, but it's not due to show up until the middle of the week.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Oct 20, 2014)

Fashion Diva said:


> Has anyone who was still waiting gotten anything yet? Either a shipping notice or an actual package? I haven't heard boo from Wantable since the last email they sent me on Oct 13. I think I'm just going to cancel at this point. I don't care to have my $ held hostage indefinitely with nothing to show for it in sight.


Exact same thing here. I cancelled on Saturday because this isn't the first time they've done this and I haven't been thrilled with my boxes either.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 21, 2014)

MarylandGirl said:


> After they said a week ago that my Intimates box was on its way, and I still hadn't gotten a shipment notificaation, I e-mailed them again. It turns out that it wasn't actually ready, and they were having trouble finding stuff to match my profile--guess I narrowed down too much! They said they put $10 in my account for the delay (very nice!) and said I could either keep waiting, change my profile so it's easier to match, or cancel this month and they'd refund my money. I was impressed that they gave me all those options. So I decided to change my profile to be a bit less restrictive, and they said they should get it out to me next week. Pretty sure I keep the $10, too! So it's frustrating, but CS is very responsive. It would just be nice if they could let you know without you asking why there's a delay. Or what about my profile makes it challenging. Sticking with it for now though...


 They couldn't find things to fit my profile either they said . This is the second month this happened. Last month they said they couldn't send me a box that they ran out of inventory.  They gave me a 10 dollar credit,.. It appears the same thing happened again . I have almost everything checked off except camis so I find that odd in a way .


----------



## JLPeach (Oct 24, 2014)

Wanted to come give you ladies a heads up- They actually updated the intimates quiz for November to be more detailed! I am pretty happy about the updates. I think I will actually go ahead and get one for this month and see if it is better.


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Oct 24, 2014)

I noticed that it now says "3 to 4 premium essentials, handpicked by your personal stylist." Wasn't it "4 to 5" before? I know I usually got 4 in my box. Also, I haven't gotten through the Intimates quiz yet, but the Makeup one now has a place for "Notes to your stylist." So that seems like a chance for more personalization, which is good! (I stopped just before placing my order because I'm not sure I actually want a makeup collection for November--trying to cut back and also have money to spend on Golden Tote!)


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 25, 2014)

Well, I got my box despite emailing a specific CS rep directly to cancel (and doing the same online). And lo and behold a full week later I get a shipping notice. And the day after, a response from the CS rep, saying "I see your box shipped, so yeah!" It definitely made me angry. My inquiry was ignored until they could scrape together a box and mail it. And indeed they did scrape my contents together. I got 2 socks and 2 panties. For real. I DISLIKED both in my profile. I hardly see how this cheap box amounts to $36. And it certainly doesn't justify why it took a whole month to send me 2 non-sized items and 2 size medium thongs. What a complete ripoff, not to mention shady. It's all going back. It had better not take another month to get the refund either.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 26, 2014)

I got my box yestready, it was fine. A Jammie set, muk luk tights and a sports bra!! Yay!

Only keeping the bra but I'm cool with a comfy bra for yoga.


----------



## Weebs (Oct 26, 2014)

I got my box and it was keepable.  I did the new survey but I noticed that the camis and tanks portions are now removed, so I bet lounge wear is going to include both.  If I get a box of just tank tops, I'm not going to be happy.


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Oct 27, 2014)

Weebs said:


> I got my box and it was keepable.  I did the new survey but I noticed that the camis and tanks portions are now removed, so I bet lounge wear is going to include both.  If I get a box of just tank tops, I'm not going to be happy.


Oh wow, I totally missed that part. I liked getting camis from them so I preferred having it as its own category. I'm debating whether I want to try getting one this month or skip...


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Oct 28, 2014)

Decided to give the Intimates box a shot for November. I included a couple notes in the box at the end for the stylist, so we'll see if they make a difference! Will report back.


----------



## JLPeach (Oct 30, 2014)

MarylandGirl said:


> Decided to give the Intimates box a shot for November. I included a couple notes in the box at the end for the stylist, so we'll see if they make a difference! Will report back.


I decided to do one too- I think mine ships out on the 6th. I currently put my settings to loungewear, leggings, and socks... I am also curious about the cami/tank thing as well though. Maybe I will add a note about this. I think it is likely in loungewear, but am curious if it is also in shapewear...


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 3, 2014)

I received my final box on Saturday and Holy Box of Ugliness, it was awful. First off, it was 3 pairs of socks and a camisole and the camisole was the ugliest camisole I've ever seen. It has some kind of weird floral black and white tie die print and must be made of 100% polyester. Of the 3 pairs of socks, the 1st pair is an over the knee pair of all grey Muk Luks socks (the picture that they included on my invoice is a pair of CUTE muk luks socks…not even close to what they sent me), the 2nd is also over the knee with a stripe pattern of blue, beige, orange and pea green (it's really masculine, it would be a fun pattern for a pair of socks for my husband) and the 3rd pair are knee socks with a cubic design in greys, greens and maroon. Worst box ever. And I've never ever even heard of over the knee socks. Where do they get this stuff from? I feel like a got a box of clearance bin items from Ross or TJ Maxx. 

Upside, they made the return option exceptionally easy.


----------

